# Operation Christmas baby! who has lost and desp wants a xmas baby like me



## spellfairy

well yeah yeah i know i was all over the show last month and althou i got a wee line the AF came with a bang... so here iam on day 2 and thinking about all those ladies who lost their babies and are starting new cycles. so have you all bought ov tests yet or doing cm test?


----------



## poppy666

LOL seem to be following you around the threads :haha: Im in!!! Just got my proper af on the 12th already started with the OPKs tonight :happydance:


----------



## spellfairy

only a few days behind you think there are a few others like holly and eternal and sam all to follow yet. AW wouldnt it be great a wee halloween baby or DEFO a xmas baby.


----------



## spellfairy

found a great article on pregnancy after a mc , all about feelings etc. made me cry but gave me some solace. 

https://www.pregnancy.org/article/pregnancy-after-miscarriage-stillbirth-or-infant-death
https://https://www.pregnancy.org/article/pregnancy-after-miscarriage-stillbirth-or-infant-death


----------



## debzie

Im following too lol. Im out for this month OH is away working and I am ovulating now. On CD 18 now so may be next cycle which would give me a edd of around the 6th dec?? Just read that article thanks Spellfairy. x x


----------



## poppy666

3pm's OPK ladies, do another this evening x
 



Attached Files:







opk 008.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 10









opk 010.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## hollyrose

me too! bought opks, will start using em cd 10 which is sunday. have hpts all lined up n ready to go too!


----------



## Eternal

Im here! :D def up for another Christmas baby! My OPKs are confusing me, but i guess its till early to ovulate, im CD11. 

I was so convinced you were pregnant Spellfairy, so sorry! I guess our bodies are all over the place still!


----------



## truthbtold

I was hoping to be thankful for a thanksgiving baby but if that fails but me down for a christmas baby. I am offcially on CD 1. I am going to buy a ovulation predictor tomorrow and I plan to add soy to my mix CD 3-7.


----------



## poppy666

YAY Another Soy buddy :happydance: lol


----------



## HollieQ

Yey me! I really really really want a Christmas baby! 

I've got a cbfm monitor :happydance:

:dust:


----------



## truthbtold

Hollie what is the difference between the fertility monitor and the clear blue digital opk?

Poppy I have my bottle from Walmart all ready to go!


----------



## poppy666

Im on my last night of taking the Soy :happydance: I took 160mg's and taking 200mg tonight for luck :thumbup: Took it last time and got my BFP off it so fx'd it works again soon for me xx

Good luck for you too x


----------



## HollieQ

truthbtold said:


> Hollie what is the difference between the fertility monitor and the clear blue digital opk?

I've not used digital opks, but with the monitor you set it to cd1 on the first day of your cyle and turn it on each day, it tells you when to do an opk stick (usually from day 6 ish) then you wee on the test stick and slot it into the monitor to read for you, after it's read it it tells you if your fertility is low, high or peak. It remembers all the info from your last cycle.. i love it :flower:


----------



## truthbtold

Did you gradually increase your dosage last time you got your bfp?


----------



## suffolksarah

Hi all

I want a xmas baby!!! :happydance:
I am on cd10 at the moment, so hopefully i shall OV soon. I am so impatient!!! Now sitting down with a cup of Green tea (to promote EWCM) also i took soy days 3 to 7, EPO until ov, grapefruit juice and pre preg vitamins!!!

I started weight watchers today, as i have put on so much weight since MC in Dec. My partner has just given me a box of Quality street, he got cheap in Tesco today :dohh: Cant resist!!!!

Good luck and lots of :dust: to all!! xx


----------



## poppy666

No i took on CD2-6 and dosage was 160mg and 200mg last two days when i got my BFP.

Done CD3-7 this time


----------



## truthbtold

I have short cycles 25/26 days so I hope 3-7 is early enough for me.


----------



## HollieQ

truthbtold said:


> I have short cycles 25/26 days so I hope 3-7 is early enough for me.

Ooo you're lucky, i always wish i have shorter cycles!


----------



## truthbtold

When not ttc its a pain in the butt seems like AF comes to visit you every two weeks lol


----------



## poppy666

truthbtold said:


> I have short cycles 25/26 days so I hope 3-7 is early enough for me.

Yeah you be fine :thumbup: mine was 28/29 days but last cycle was 26. If i ov on CD10 again i think its gonna be 26 again :dohh:


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks a bunch. I hope it helps because I really dont believe I O this month, this was my first cycle since my loss.


----------



## poppy666

Are you not temping?


----------



## truthbtold

No I have no idea how that works lol


----------



## poppy666

I can help you if you want? At least you will know for deffo if you ovulate or not. Will inbox you and talk you through it just let me know x


----------



## truthbtold

Sure thanks, that way I can pick up a BT tomorrow morning


----------



## poppy666

Sent you the info and links x


----------



## Spoomie

Spellfairy, good article. I was particularly moved by Cyndie's words. 

I'm following in your footsteps, I'm on cd2, it's so so hard when your chart looks so empty again. I didn't have the heart to do my temp this morning and that's just not like me :-( x


----------



## Lanyloo

I would love an Xmas baby! If first Af shows within a reasonable time I'm in with a chance. I'd prefer her not to come back though. If I ov when I though I did she'll be due around 28th Feb. 

Can I ask, what is the Soy for please?


----------



## poppy666

Soy isoflavones is a natural supplement but works in same way as Clomid. 

few links with info

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/387010-soy-isoflavones-poll.html


https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/271211-soy-isoflavones-natures-clomid.html


----------



## debzie

Im all up for natural approaches so can you talk me through when I should take the Soy? Will pick some up for next cycle? x


----------



## poppy666

You can buy the Soy at Tesco's for £4 on the supplement isle. There is 40mg's of Soy in each Tablet.

What dosage you try is totally up to you and to be honest its trial and error. When i took it last time and got my BFP 1st time on it i took it on CD2-CD6 and dosage was 160mg then 200mg last two days.

Taking on CD2-CD6 May release more than one egg. Taking on CD3-CD7 or CD5-CD9 will release a much stronger mature egg ( only one)

Here's a bit of info about it https://fertility-challenged.blogspot.com/2008/07/soy-isoflavones-natural-clomid.html

Will add i had a regular 28/29 day cycle and as far as i was aware had no problem ovulating, i just took a chance to see if it worked which it did and fx'd it works again one month x


----------



## Eternal

im taking natural suppliments and trying reflexology and acpupressure. I have used Soy in the past but didnt help me. I get alot of my info from here https://natural-fertility-info.com/royal-jelly.html and then do my own reserach.

I take Maca, Royal Jelly, EPO, and Vitex (angus castus). I really recommend Royal Jelly. But do some reserach. if you have any questions on anything i am taking/doing (see my signature) then PM me.


----------



## poppy666

Eternal what does Royal Jelly do?? Your right about Soy it works for some but not everyone bit like Clomid i guess x


----------



## fides

I would absolutely LOVE to hold a healthy baby in my arms this Christmas. We will see.


----------



## spellfairy

since my af i am not as likely to put bnb on straight away, iam just not digging the fact iam trying again lol anyone else like that? like ack what the heck|? i still want a xmas baby but i just dont wanna set myself up for a fall. OK i need to stay positive eh|? yeah OKKKK ops xmas baby back on LOL.... i just have to wait til dreaded Af goes away iam on day 4 now. interesting about soy! but iam a bit late now. will try next month if this month dont work...


----------



## PineappleRock

I desperately want a Christmas miracle!!! This is my second cycle charting, first cycle TTC. I have long cycles so we have a while to go, but very excited!!


----------



## debzie

spellfairy said:


> since my af i am not as likely to put bnb on straight away, iam just not digging the fact iam trying again lol anyone else like that? like ack what the heck|? i still want a xmas baby but i just dont wanna set myself up for a fall. OK i need to stay positive eh|? yeah OKKKK ops xmas baby back on LOL.... i just have to wait til dreaded Af goes away iam on day 4 now. interesting about soy! but iam a bit late now. will try next month if this month dont work...

I was like that this month last month was my first proper cycle then when AF cam I was distrought. This month I dont seem to care thats compounded by the fact OH is away and so has missed my fertile time anyway. I have days when all I want is another baby and other I say what will be will be. Im sort of halfway between NTNP AND TTC if there is such a place lol. x x x Still going to try soy next cycle though lol.


----------



## mummyk2b

Me me me! Would love to have a healthy, full term baby by Christmas... Just waiting for af to visit after loss and she is taking FOREVER!


----------



## Spoomie

debzie and spellfairy, i know exactly how you feel. The emotional investment in thinking this is the month, only to be disappointed again, is huge. I am feeling very low that af has got me again (cd3). Christmas baby? Hardly dare to dream, just desparate to be pregnant by my edd of 4th June. Not sure what will happen to me if I'm not??? But who knows, probably once it's passed, even if I'm not pregnant, it will no longer be looming large and I'll feel better. All good wishes xx


----------



## debzie

Thanks spoomie I never got an official edd as my threatened miscarriage happened so early on in the pregnancy and if I did calculate it at the time I must have wiped it from my memory. The only reminders I have at present is far too many riends that are pregnant that announced their pregnancies around the time of my loss. Its starange but a close friend had her baby on xmas day and seeing him doesnot bother me as much as the sight of her bump, same with a friend that had twins v strange. I have bump envy. Same as a collegue at work I honestly cant wait until she is on maternity leave. Good luck Spoomie today I am the opinon what will be will be. x x x


----------



## Spoomie

debzie

I am envoius that you can be so fatalistic about it, I really wish I could. I also have a gorgeous little boy who is 2 and a half, he has been a great comfort. My m/c was also in November on the 21st and it was at 12 weeks, the day before my scan, how harsh is that? I had really let my guard down that i was out of danger. Totally understand the pain of being around pregnant women. Can't face any of the people I know who are pregnant and feel like I'd be quite happy to avoid social contact with anyone and everyone, pregnant or not. I posted here a couple of weeks ago that I have really struggled with taking my son to playgroups, constant reminders of my loss at every turn. Wishing all good things for you x


----------



## justwaiting

Add me to the list, I hope we all get our 2011 babies. Just ordered my first batch of OPK's, never thought I'd go there but af a little all over the place so now I'm jumping on the boat, want to be sure when/if the O is happening. I bought them from pregnancyshop.com.au anyone bought those. How do You know a good OPK from a crappy one and can someone explain evaps to me? Goodluck ladies will be checking back reg to see how your all going? Bring on tww


----------



## poppy666

I got told evap lines dont have colour or they greyish...


----------



## spellfairy

yeah i gave in and ordered some to. Ladies we have 2 cycles left to get our xmas or new year baby:) first time i tried i got bfp but i figured since ov tests help tell me couldnt do no harm eh?


----------



## Mel S

I want a Christmas baby - although if I fell this month then it would be due the week of my step son's wedding - that might be a bit awkward....


----------



## spellfairy

babies always come later, i wouldnt care about any do, care about yourself , if the wedding or anything was canx you would kick yourself. Imagine that wee bundle for xmas ohhhh i so dont like being pregnant over summer buttt i soo want a xmas baba:) x PLEASE GOD GIMME ONE>..


----------



## Gem09

Ohhhh id love a xmas baby, god knows how im going to be able to find out when i OV as its 64 days from miscarriage till i got my af, will just have to be lucky i guess!!

Good Luck to all trying for xmas baby xxx


----------



## essie0828

Count me in. Im waiting until next month to ttc after 2 mmc's last year. I have lost 50lbs and im feeling frisky ;). I hope that we all get our special xmas gifts. Good luck ladies.


----------



## poppy666

Feeling frisky :rofl: made my night that


----------



## spellfairy

Gem hope ur af comes quicker or u catch an egg between them long cycles. have u tried soy ? i wanted to but to late at day 6 now:(


essie WOW congrats on weight loss... i m going to start the tredmill soon!! need to de stress and feel better ...poppy home im frisky on 5th as ive booked a night away around time i ov :)


----------



## poppy666

Think im in the 2ww today already :dohh: so see what happens x


----------



## suffolksarah

Wow Poppy, that came round quick!!

Well i did Soy from days 3 to 7 this month, and am now on cd 13. this morning i had a big temp drop 36.3, never had a temp this low before. and am getting crampy spasms in left overy area. Is this ovulation pain? Its not constant, just random spasms?
I am thinking that the temp dip may be an ov dip (never had this before, usually just goes up suddenly! Could this be the Soy, beefing up my eggy???) but opks are still faint. Will try not to drink much and test later, as at the moment i have had 5 cups of grren tea, trying to increase the ewcm!!!

Good luck on the 2ww Poppy, Hope it flies by! x

I wonder how many of us will get our xmas babys, wouldnt it be great if we all did!!! x


----------



## poppy666

Sarah yep it could be the Soy cooking a nice mature eggy for you :happydance: I seem to be ovulating really early now since MC and having a 26 day cycle atm 16 days LP so fx i catch that eggy one month whilst its this long :wacko:


----------



## Gem09

spellfairy said:


> Gem hope ur af comes quicker or u catch an egg between them long cycles. have u tried soy ? i wanted to but to late at day 6 now:(
> 
> 
> essie WOW congrats on weight loss... i m going to start the tredmill soon!! need to de stress and feel better ...poppy home im frisky on 5th as ive booked a night away around time i ov :)


Hi Spellfairy, this may seem a dumb question but what does soy do? I might have to get some OPK's to help me know when im ovulating! x


----------



## PineappleRock

I decided to try soy this month. Last month I ovulated on CD26, I normally have 38-39 day cycles (but sometimes longer) this is my 2nd cycle since my miscarriage in December.

I took 200mg of soy starting on CD3, today is CD5. Hoping to ovulate early and catch the egg! It's going to be difficult, as my husband works out of town :(


----------



## poppy666

Make sure you start OPKs a bit earlier whilst on the Soy sweetie just incase you ov earlier x


----------



## truthbtold

AF is making her big exit and I couldnt be more happy. So Far no side effects from the Soy. *CD 3 (120mg) CD 4 (140mg) *CD 5 (140mg) CD 6 (160mg) CD 7 (200mg).


----------



## PineappleRock

poppy666 said:


> Make sure you start OPKs a bit earlier whilst on the Soy sweetie just incase you ov earlier x

I definitely will. I think I'm going to start on CD10.


----------



## PineappleRock

truthbtold said:


> AF is making her big exit and I couldnt be more happy. So Far no side effects from the Soy. *CD 3 (120mg) CD 4 (140mg) *CD 5 (140mg) CD 6 (160mg) CD 7 (200mg).

I'm also on CD5, and started soy on CD3!


----------



## poppy666

PineappleRock said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Make sure you start OPKs a bit earlier whilst on the Soy sweetie just incase you ov earlier x
> 
> I definitely will. I think I'm going to start on CD10.Click to expand...

Ive found since my loss i ovulate on CD10 wayyy early but i started opks at CD7 :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

Pineapple Rock, how many mg are you taking?


----------



## PineappleRock

truthbtold said:


> Pineapple Rock, how many mg are you taking?

200mg from CD3 to CD7


----------



## poppy666

Ohh PineappleRock brave women, gl :hugs:


----------



## essie0828

Soy, hmmmm... Well ladies honestly I have never thought about using this and haven't read into the subject, but your tempting me in this thread, lol. It's team soy up in here. I take a pretty laid back approach to ttc. I dont chart,temp, or do opk's, as I have been very lucky to get pregnant every time Dh and I try. Although after 2 losses I am way more interested in ways to make my eggies stronger. Think im gonna read up a bit and go shopping for some soy to use on Operation Christmas Baby. Any good links or prefered reading to pass on any one?


----------



## poppy666

There is this but just type into google for more https://fertility-challenged.blogspot.com/2008/07/soy-isoflavones-natural-clomid.html Also two threads on here links below.

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/387010-soy-isoflavones-poll.html


https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/271211-soy-isoflavones-natures-clomid.html

Can buy it off here too xx

https://www.amazon.com/Spring-Valle...Q9HA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1298469356&sr=8-2


----------



## essie0828

truthbtold said:


> I was hoping to be thankful for a thanksgiving baby but if that fails but me down for a christmas baby. I am offcially on CD 1. I am going to buy a ovulation predictor tomorrow and I plan to add soy to my mix CD 3-7.

I am on the same CD as you truthbtold. Hubby and I were planning on being careful this month in order to wait on a christmas baby but its looking like we may not wait :) Hope this is not too much tmi but we only use the pull out method as BC and it has always worked, 8 yrs together. I credit DH with our success using this method, he keeps track of my cycles and does the math and is very controlled, but not this month. I think hes tired of waiting lol. Heres to the thanksgiving baby 2ww! Gl.


----------



## vonz

hey ladies, im not sure what cycle i am already as i just miscarried on monday... i would love a december baby too. but not sure how it is possible.. my cycles r irregular too, markin days 31-48. so.. hve to go by CM. not sure if ladies will ovulate after mc before AF.. wat do u think?


----------



## poppy666

Sorry for your loss x ive read many ladies on here ov after a mc and get their bfp before even having their first af sweetie :thumbup:


----------



## truthbtold

essie0828 said:


> truthbtold said:
> 
> 
> I was hoping to be thankful for a thanksgiving baby but if that fails but me down for a christmas baby. I am offcially on CD 1. I am going to buy a ovulation predictor tomorrow and I plan to add soy to my mix CD 3-7.
> 
> I am on the same CD as you truthbtold. Hubby and I were planning on being careful this month in order to wait on a christmas baby but its looking like we may not wait :) Hope this is not too much tmi but we only use the pull out method as BC and it has always worked, 8 yrs together. I credit DH with our success using this method, he keeps track of my cycles and does the math and is very controlled, but not this month. I think hes tired of waiting lol. Heres to the thanksgiving baby 2ww! Gl.Click to expand...


I have to say the pull out method has worked for me and DH very well for two years lol. I had a laid back approach to ttc as well but now Im more anxious now. Lets keep our fingers crossed for a turkey baby :happydance:


----------



## Coltsmommy

Count me in our operation Christmas baby. Af is coming today, so off to hopefully be due in December instead of Miscarrying on Christmas like in 2010.


----------



## suffolksarah

Coltsmommy said:


> Count me in our operation Christmas baby. Af is coming today, so off to hopefully be due in December instead of Miscarrying on Christmas like in 2010.

Here here!! I was a Xmas mc too, a baby this xmas would definitely help heal the heatache of last! x


----------



## poppy666

Same here :hugs:


----------



## PineappleRock

poppy666 said:


> Ohh PineappleRock brave women, gl :hugs:

thanks! I figure I have nothing to lose and everything to gain. :)


----------



## poppy666

I just took 160mg and 200mg last day, will evaluate next cycle if to take same as you lol x


----------



## LiSa2010

Hi Ladies!! oooooh, can I join the Christmas Baby club?

this is my 3rd cycle after m/c in Oct 2010. I am testing around March 15 depending on when I O. I usually O around CD13-CD15. today is CD9. I will be doing SMEP this cycle, using Instead Softcups after :sex:, drinking Ruby Red Grapefruit juice for fertile CM, Mucinex to thin out CM, taking prenatals, and I think that's it... I heard about soy but was undecided... may take it next cycle or the cycle after next if I don't get my :bfp:

FXd for our xmas/new year's :baby:!!!


----------



## hollyrose

well, looks like my opks are getting darker so hopefully i'll ov in next few days!


----------



## sarah876

Right I am 35 and have 3 children 17, 13 and 6 and in oct 2010 i missed my AF. Then after about 4 days started spotting so i took pregnacy tests because i felt pregnant all negative, 2 weeks after missed AF i went to my GP who did another urine test (No5) and it was negative i told him i felt pregnant and he reasured me i wasnt and booked me in for a scan incase anything else was wrong and also did some blood tests, 1 week later started bleeding but really bad and was in a lot of pain went to out of hours gp she did another test that was also negative but admitted me into hospital because i was tachycardic and in alot of pain. 
I had 2 further tests on the ward both negative then had an external and internal scan that showed i had a fibroid, stayed in hosi for 3 days with heavy bleeding, which they put down to the fibroid even though its tiny 1cm in diameter they couldn't explain it. 
Then when i got home there was a letter off my gp asking me to book an appointment and come in and see them. I did and first thing she said was your HCG blood tests are back, congratulations your pregnant i explained everything that had gone on and was sent back to hospital with suspected ectopic pregnancy immediately. There i had another test (no9) that said negative so they gave me a further 2 blood tests. Both showed my hcg level was coming down from the one my GP did and that i had, had a MC. I was devastated and still wonder if i did something wrong now. I was also upset at my GP for not listening to me.

So for next 3 months tried again and again and again and nothing then after my period in Jan decided enough was enough, my partner and I did the buisness twice 5th Feb and 14th, never did it in the favorable positions for conceiving never lifted bum or layed down for 30mins after. In fact Feb 5th was 2 days after i should of finished ovulating, I went and got a bath straight after sex and then we out for a drink .

Since the MC I have had 4 regular 26 day cycles, I excepted a new job offer in work was feeling like i was getting my life on track and just concentrating on the 3 kids i already have. My AF was due on on Thursday 17th Feb, guess what no AF, now a week late had 7 tests all negative my cycle is like clock work even after the MC it went back to normal, i have 3 kids and the only time i was ever late in my life was when i was pregnant. 
When my AF was due I had the most painful backache and griping period type pain the whole time, then it eased off now aching again and still no menses, so back to Gps i went, this time there listening and i have had a blood test today but scared now that my hcg level is so low hence why its not getting picked up in urine, that maybe i cant sustain a pregnancy or im going through some kind of early menopause or theres something else wrong down below. 

The lady who took my blood said that sometimes quite rarely hcg level can be too high and wont show up because the test doesn't understand it, the prozone effect (hook effect), what the hell it that??? I think i might be going mad and actually want my period to come because don't think i could go through another MC anyone else had false negatives??????


----------



## suffolksarah

Hi. Well temp shot up today, so now in 2ww. Not that i think I will get a bfp this month. My oh is stressy and 'too tired/ to full' to dtd when I got my pos opk! Had a big moan in my own tread! He doesn't like the pressure to preform and thinks it will happen in its own time! Grrrr! Anyway not going to mention opk, at, or anything baby to him any more! (easyier said than done)

Going to def use soy again, cycle and bbt chart is text book perfect, inc ov dip, which is new to me. Now just Fx'ed for the bfp! Xx


----------



## poppy666

FX'd Sarah :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## suffolksarah

:dust::dust::dust: Back at you Poppy! How many DPO are you now?


----------



## poppy666

3dpo i ov'd early on CD10 but im getting concerned that ovulating this early im not going to concieve :cry: im sure eggy wont be mature enough by cd10 :shrug:


----------



## suffolksarah

I am sure Eggy will be big and strong! Esspically as your taking all that soy! Do you count the day you OV as the day you get pos OPK or the day your temps go up? I always count it as the day my temp rises. I had pos OPK Tue but temp rose today.


----------



## poppy666

Once you get a positive opk you got 12-36hrs before you ovulate, generally on day 2, if charting you'll get a temp rise and will keep rising, if you look at my chart you'll see x


----------



## LiSa2010

good morning ladies!!

:hi: sarah876: so sorry for your loss. I hope your blood test come back saying you're pregnant... I've never had a false negatives so I can't help with that. I am praying that everything turns out fine for you...

:hi: poppy: how long have you been using Soy? was thinking about taking next cycle or the next if I get BFNs.

AFM: today is CD10 and should be Oing in the next 3-5 days. still no EWCM but hopefully the grapefruit juice will help. so my plan is to have :sex: tonight (CD10), then off tomorrow, then :sex: on CD12, then off, and :sex: the next 3 days (Sun-Mon, CD14-CD16). I've heard that DTD a day b4 Oing is the key to DH's :spermy:s catching the egg. so if I follow this, I should be covered. I O anywhere from CD13-CD15.. FXd!!

FXd for you ladies as well!!

:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Lisa i only used it once before back in October and got my BFP, this is second time using it but not holding out for a miracle cos my cycle hasnt gone back to normal before the mc x

I dtd the day before and day of ov so will let you know lol


----------



## LiSa2010

oh wow...Im keeping my FXd for you that it worked this time too... come on :bfp:

Im thinking about taking it so we'll see. thanks! :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

FX'd you wont need it sweetie :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## truthbtold

Today is my last soy day Im going to take 200mg tonight to seal the deal. I have been getting twinges in my ovaries so lets hope something is brewing lol.


----------



## PineappleRock

truthbtold said:


> Today is my last soy day Im going to take 200mg tonight to seal the deal. I have been getting twinges in my ovaries so lets hope something is brewing lol.

I had lots of twinges in my ovaries yesterday too!! Tonight is my last dose of soy, then I start OPKs in about 3 days! Good luck to you :)


----------



## Gem09

I ordered some opk's last night, they should be here tomorrow just in time for me to start charting when i will OV, hopefully i will be the same as before and it will be cd12!

Awwww just been to the dentist too and receptionist asked me any changes in last 6 months and i was thinking to myself i would of been telling her i was pregnant if hadnt miscarried :cry:, hopfelly when i go back in 6-12 months i will be saying YES IM PREGNANT!! Cannot wait for that feeling!!


Good Luck to all and loads of :dust:

xxx


----------



## LiSa2010

poppy: hope you're right...FXd for all of in the xmas/new year's club!!!

truthbtold/PineappleRock: good luck ladies, FXd this is your month!! 

Gem09: so sorry for your loss :hugs: next appt you can definitely let her know that you're pregnant... :hugs:

:hi: everyone!!

lots of baby dust to all :dust:


----------



## truthbtold

:hi:Lisa2010 I hope many of us get BFP this month so we can have turkey babies.


----------



## sarah876

Got blood test back its a BFN and then just got AF and hour ago. GIVE UP x cant understand all those months waiting for AF hoping im pregnant then i get pregnant and MC and then trying for months again then AF comes on time, then finally decided to give up and get on with my life and AF comes 8 days late, the first time in my whole life with out being pregnant,feel like AF is mocking me its just not meant to be me thinks had coil out for over 2 years now . xx Happy Trying Ladies xx


----------



## spellfairy

Vonz sorry about your loss

dont get to excited when you hear about girls getting bfp first month. I get pregnant first time trying but not after my Mc i tried everything opks bbt the works ... We have 2 more cycles til xmas baby. so fingers crossed for us all:) op christmas baby better have lots of BFP in the next 2-3 months ... will be great to chat together


----------



## hollyrose

just a quick question ladies. 
i got my smiley face on the clear blue digital ovulation test today (cd 14)
my dh is away until tomorrow teatime, and has been away all week.
what are the chances we will catch the egg if we bd when he gets home?


----------



## poppy666

You have a window once you get a positive to catch the eggy, just dtd sweetie tomorrow and fx'd you'll catch it :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## hollyrose

thanks poppy.

here's hoping! xo


----------



## Angels123

I miscarried my first pregnancy nearly 12 months ago and have been feeling apprehensive about trying again ever since; but this is my first month of really trying. 
I would LOVE a christmas baby. I'm currently 7 days po, and feeling sooo nervous, can't wait to test, fingers crossed that we get to have another try.


----------



## poppy666

Aww good luck Angels123 :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## spellfairy

today iam on day 10. i missed out on the whole soy thing. coulda done with it as i normally ov late:((sometimes like day 20+) i tested there as i felt a twinge but negative. My periods are like 32-34 days. omg i cant believe how well ive done this week not obsessing over things and ive stayed away from here all day... its less stressing... but no matter what you lovely girlies give me the strenght no one else understands.
x


----------



## LiSa2010

Angels: so sorry for your loss, good luck this cycle!! :dust: :dust: :dust:

CD11 for me... DTD yesterday. Im following SMEP this cycle. haven't had any EWCM as of yet but hoping I do soon. I usually have EWCM a few days before O and usually O anywhere from CD13-CD15... 

FXd this is our month ladies!!


:dust:


----------



## truthbtold

I never get EWCM I must be defective but Im not too worried I have manage to get preggo three times so it must not be too important lol


----------



## poppy666

I only got a little ewcm for one day this cycle so resorted to Preseed, lets hope it worked :shrug:


----------



## truthbtold

I just ordered pree-seed hope it gets here before the first it said next days shipping so I hope it comes by monday


----------



## poppy666

Just dont let your DH apply it, mine squirted way to much first time it was like a swamp down there :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## truthbtold

Lol that is hilarious thanks for the tip


----------



## hollyrose

well, dh got home and we dtd last night and again this morning! really hoping it was enough to catch the egg this month. fingers crossed. xo


----------



## poppy666

You'll catch that eggy sweetie :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## debzie

Well ladies I'm still waiting for af to rear her head so I can get this show on the road so to speak. I've done alot of soul searching and am now going for it this cycle. I'm cd 27 of a hopefully 28 day cycle i ovulated on cd 17 this month. Got me soy at the ready. Just hope oh is at home this month when I ovulate. Missed out this month. Been interesting keeping tabs on my symptoms yhrough the tww least i might not stress as much next month.
Fingers n toes crossed for all you ladies. X


----------



## Angels123

OMG! I did a frer this morning and got a little pink line, it was very light but I'm only 10 dpo.... Fingers crossed it's not an evap line. :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Wooohooooo exciting :happydance::happydance: you got any symptoms? x


----------



## truthbtold

I'm not feeling to optimistic about this cycle. So far no positive opk or cm. Temps staying in between 97.2 and 97.5 and hypothetically I should O March 1st. So far it doesn't seem like the soy helped me any. :cry:


----------



## poppy666

Hang in there sweetie, thats what i thought when i first took the Soy but it can delay your ovulation too, i use to before the MC ov around CD14/15 but on the Soy i didnt ov till CD18 and i too thought i may not ov, but did xx


----------



## poppy666

This was my chart on the Soy back in Oct/Nov x
 



Attached Files:







my ff chart.jpg
File size: 74.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## spellfairy

ta debs. 

well ive been away for a few days. sortin out things etc. i had a few twinges but done a wee ov test and nowt:( think im on day 12-13 (amazing iam so unsure LOL) didnt get to do soy:( but after much pestering from oh i dtd today and i think friday... had a really tispy weekend as i figured it might be my last for a long time.... i normally ov late so have a nice weekend break planned for next weekend sooo be all guns go then... Ann summers got hit LOL, he ll be happy.

Have any of you found in first two weeks after Af libido gone ???


----------



## PineappleRock

I keep going back in forth as to whether I am optimistic or pessimistic about this cycle. I guess the hardest part for me is not having control of when my DH is here, so we cannot time BDing. I'm going to be miserable when I finally get to the 2WW because if we missed ovulation, I will know we didn't try as hard as we could. I guess the only thing I have going for me is that sperm can live 3-5 days, right? 

I started doing OPKs today (all negative of course) but I'm wondering if I should even bother? We'll be BDing whenever we can the next few weeks based on when DH is home, not what the OPK says. I do temp everyday, so I'll at least know what is happening after it happens. Here's to hoping the soy at least moves O up this cycle. Does anyone know how many cycles you can take it for? We'll probably be trying for longer than most people because he is away so much, and I don't want to overdo it with the soy. If I take it this month and it does move up my O day, if I don't take it next cycle is it likely my O will be moved up, or will it go back to my normal (~39 day cycles)


----------



## PineappleRock

so I was getting ready for bed and a baby lady bug came out of nowhere and landed on the bathroom mirror. Are lady bugs good luck? I don't think I've ever seen a lady bug inside let alone a baby lady bug in MY house in MY mirror. Please tell me that's good?


----------



## spellfairy

pinrock my OH is away all during week except wednsday night :( so my chances are slim also. last time i dtd on wed and twice at weekends at got bfp. this time i m using cheap ov tests, so we will see.


----------



## spellfairy

PineappleRock said:


> so I was getting ready for bed and a baby lady bug came out of nowhere and landed on the bathroom mirror. Are lady bugs good luck? I don't think I've ever seen a lady bug inside let alone a baby lady bug in MY house in MY mirror. Please tell me that's good?

to dream of this is good luck in a small venture.


----------



## poppy666

PineappleRock said:


> I keep going back in forth as to whether I am optimistic or pessimistic about this cycle. I guess the hardest part for me is not having control of when my DH is here, so we cannot time BDing. I'm going to be miserable when I finally get to the 2WW because if we missed ovulation, I will know we didn't try as hard as we could. I guess the only thing I have going for me is that sperm can live 3-5 days, right?
> 
> I started doing OPKs today (all negative of course) but I'm wondering if I should even bother? We'll be BDing whenever we can the next few weeks based on when DH is home, not what the OPK says. I do temp everyday, so I'll at least know what is happening after it happens. Here's to hoping the soy at least moves O up this cycle. Does anyone know how many cycles you can take it for? We'll probably be trying for longer than most people because he is away so much, and I don't want to overdo it with the soy. If I take it this month and it does move up my O day, if I don't take it next cycle is it likely my O will be moved up, or will it go back to my normal (~39 day cycles)

Like Clomid women take it for 6mths then rest a few cycles, my OH works away too only home at weekend, but if he delivers local he's sometimes home or if desperate ive bought a tub and syringe and will meet him for the goods :rofl::rofl:


----------



## spellfairy

angels123 any word yet?


----------



## truthbtold

I got a positive opk this morning so that lifted my spirits a little, so I have to dtd tonight and tomorrow lol


----------



## poppy666

Wooohoooo go get that eggy :happydance::happydance:


----------



## truthbtold

I just hope my temps confirm it, I have a question poppy. All last week I took my temps at 6:15am, however for the rest of my cycle I have to take my temps at 4:15am. Last week my temps were all 97. something now this morning it was 96.8 do you think it was because I switched times?


----------



## poppy666

More than likely but shouldnt hinder your chart really and its not much of a difference, the next stage once it confirms ov is more important to keep an eye on :thumbup:


----------



## Angels123

Yeah I did another test this morning and it's definately positive, and not an evap line. :happydance: I know it's too early to say for sure, but I just may get my baby in time for chistmas.

My symptoms have been, over the last 2 days I have been REALY tired, my boobs are very tender, I have alot of extra cervical mucus and pretty bad wind pain.

Sooo happy right now.


----------



## Hanskiz

Congratulations Angels! :flower:


----------



## suffolksarah

Wow congratulations angels123. Is this the first bfp of the thread? If so hopefully the first of many!

Wishing you a healthy 9 months! Xx


----------



## poppy666

Congratulations Angels happy and healthy 9mths :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Congrats Angels thats awesome news, is this a thanksgiving baby?


----------



## PineappleRock

Congratulations Angels!
truthbtold, did you take soy this month? My memory is slipping me and I can't remember who else took it.


----------



## PineappleRock

poppy666 said:


> PineappleRock said:
> 
> 
> I keep going back in forth as to whether I am optimistic or pessimistic about this cycle. I guess the hardest part for me is not having control of when my DH is here, so we cannot time BDing. I'm going to be miserable when I finally get to the 2WW because if we missed ovulation, I will know we didn't try as hard as we could. I guess the only thing I have going for me is that sperm can live 3-5 days, right?
> 
> I started doing OPKs today (all negative of course) but I'm wondering if I should even bother? We'll be BDing whenever we can the next few weeks based on when DH is home, not what the OPK says. I do temp everyday, so I'll at least know what is happening after it happens. Here's to hoping the soy at least moves O up this cycle. Does anyone know how many cycles you can take it for? We'll probably be trying for longer than most people because he is away so much, and I don't want to overdo it with the soy. If I take it this month and it does move up my O day, if I don't take it next cycle is it likely my O will be moved up, or will it go back to my normal (~39 day cycles)
> 
> Like Clomid women take it for 6mths then rest a few cycles, my OH works away too only home at weekend, but if he delivers local he's sometimes home or if desperate ive bought a tub and syringe and will meet him for the goods :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

LOL!


----------



## truthbtold

Yes I took soy:

140 CD3
160 CD 4-6
200 CD 7


----------



## essie0828

Congrats on the BFP Angels, wishing you a H&H pregnancy. Lol @ poppy666 meeting your dh for the goods. Im lucky my dh is around but I would totally do the same. :) Well just an update, havent been on here in a bit, I think that im gonna sit out this month if I can. DTD cd1, cd5 and cd7, but have been careful since. Hoping to hold out for an early april ov, mabey late march if i do the soy. And I just dont want to give up my java habit just yet ;) I am right with truthbtold, same cd, and although i didnt do opk's i have also had ov signs. ewcm ect.. hoping that dh's swimmers give me another month off but wont be destroyed if they catch, slim chance tho. Good luck ladies. This thread is lucky, i can feel it and the new bfp proves it :).


----------



## Cornish

Good luck to everyone! Can anyone give me any advice on how long ovulation takes following a missed miscarriage and ERPC?


----------



## poppy666

I didnt get af till 7wks after my erpc... i did get some positive opks but think my hormones were all over the place as so was my temps.. so all in all i ovulated properly about 8wks after, but some women ovulate much sooner :hugs:


----------



## hollyrose

congratulations angels!

3dpo - boobs very sore, sore lower back, slight cramps low down in tummy, creamy cm.


----------



## spellfairy

Cornish... not sure if i ov last month after mc as i dtd all the time and ov test were negative except a really really faint one, then again i also had a faint bfp too which came to nothing when AF came on day 33/34 on the 16/17 feb was my first AF and today for the first time i have a ov test with a line, its not really dark, my oh isnt here til wednsday night :( but dtd yesterday and i might just be able to talk him into coming tomorrow night. Iam having a few cramps and tender boobs i never had this last month and iam sure there are two other ladies who both had mc on same day and af on a similar day! would be interesting to see if they were getting ov positives today. If my test is darker tomorrow iam begging my oh to come down a night early from work as i would highten chances of faster spermies for a boy (I really dont mind as we all know after what we ve been through we want healthy babies). OMG i am so freaked out now... 

QUestion for you LADIES?>??? how many faded lines do you get before a dark one? Should i worry, thank god my oh talked me into dtd yest.


----------



## spellfairy

Oh and omg ANGEL sooo happy for you, your the reason iam checking in, i knew you were pregnant!!!!!!! woo hoo the threads first BFP... glad i started it , cos ive a feeling it might just be a lucky thread...:) xxx


----------



## poppy666

Have you not got a piccy of one? x


----------



## Angels123

Awww thanks spellfairy :flower: I think it will be, it was lucky for me.


----------



## spellfairy

control line is defo darker. i know ov test need to be same colour to be right. But i never had a real dark one. My camera phone isnt picking it up. but if you were here you would see it and unlike last month, iam cramping like i think my af is due and normally thats when for years i thought i was getting my af i didnt and it confused me until i had my DD so i know it must be it now... starting to get excited... not sure whether to tell my man to come down tomorrow night and forget about the distance to work and come wednsday also. I dont want to give him pressure about getting pregnant i just want to handle it. scary..... hope i catch it.


----------



## LiSa2010

congrats angels!!!! H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## poppy666

spellfairy said:


> control line is defo darker. i know ov test need to be same colour to be right. But i never had a real dark one. My camera phone isnt picking it up. but if you were here you would see it and unlike last month, iam cramping like i think my af is due and normally thats when for years i thought i was getting my af i didnt and it confused me until i had my DD so i know it must be it now... starting to get excited... not sure whether to tell my man to come down tomorrow night and forget about the distance to work and come wednsday also. I dont want to give him pressure about getting pregnant i just want to handle it. scary..... hope i catch it.

You'll be totally fine for tomorrow evening if he's coming home :happydance:


----------



## spellfairy

tomorrow or wednsday? hmmm i will do a opk in morning and then start my magic in the day to lure him down LOL


----------



## poppy666

Better get him down tomorrow if its going to turn positive cos its best to get them little swimmers in ready and waiting :thumbup: do what you have to do to get him home lol


----------



## truthbtold

Today is my lucky day first I get my positive opk and now I get home to find my preseed waiting for me its destiny lol


----------



## spellfairy

truthbtold said:


> Today is my lucky day first I get my positive opk and now I get home to find my preseed waiting for me its destiny lol

whats ur test like? pic?


----------



## PineappleRock

I've had the most intense cramps I've ever had for the past 4.5 hours. I did an OPK this morning, and tonight and they were both very negative (no 2nd line at all) so I have no idea what is going on. I just took some codeine, that is the only pain reliever I had in the medicine cabinet that didn't have ibuprofen or Tylenol in it (don't want to mess up my temp in the morning if I'm getting close to ovulation) and I've got the heating pad on. If this is from the soy, I don't think I'll try it again. I was at work and definitely miserable, could not concentrate at all.


----------



## PineappleRock

My preseed will be here tomorrow. I hope my DH is here tomorrow too :)


----------



## essie0828

Well it's looking like im back in for a turkey baby. DTD last night and im pretty sure its close to ov time :) Havent done opks but have had increased cm and ewcm, also had some wicked dreams, always get those around ov to ;) mabey the holidays will be worth celebrating this yr.


----------



## spellfairy

Right girls done a test yesterday and NOTHING... and last night i got a faded one and then another two faded ones today. I normally only have one line. SO i hope it gets darker as my OH aint here til tomorrow... he works far away and i could talk him into coming tonight but then he wouldnt be down again til thurs or fri so i dont know what to do. DTD sunday thou...


----------



## truthbtold

Spellfairy I have a digital so it was a smiley face.


----------



## spellfairy

I should have bought a digital one. ive loadsa cheapies far far too many LOL. Left hand side twinges. Did you have a cheapie one yest? how dark was the line... Iam hoping if i leave it to see my OH tomorrow il get a darker line and tomorrow and friday night will be good enough rather than just sunday and today (tuesday) and friday... wish my OH didnt work so far away


----------



## truthbtold

I have never done a cheapie I thought it would be too frustrating to try to examine the lines everyday lol. I got two negatives on saturday and sunday so I figure the positive I got yesterday was accurate. But when you eject the test from the digital reader it has lines and my line was dark like the control line, the two previous days were light and gave a negative reading. I didnt take pictures.


----------



## spellfairy

Ive tested three times in last 6 hours and every one has got darker LOL unreal!


----------



## LiSa2010

wow ladies many of us using Pre-seed. I actually bought some on Saturday and have been using it since then....I am also using Instead softcups. Im on CD14 or 15 and usually O anywhere form CD13-15. DTD CD10 or 9, CD12 or 11, CD14 or 13. Im confused about what is considered first day of AF and that is why im putting those days.. I've read that spotting isn't really first day of AF. anyway, FXd this is our month.. I really want a Turkey or Xmas baby and bump...

:hugs:


----------



## spellfairy

i had one soft cup a lovely girl sent me, but i dunno how to use it. MY OH will prob laugh LOL. maybe il lie with my knees up. I hate legs in air and all that malarky as so far i havent had to do it althou unlike first preg on second preg i did keep my knees up and bottom tilted, my OH is very if its to happen itll happen LOL. Iam 34 and know i cant be taken too much time LOL


----------



## truthbtold

Lol I have never done the legs or hips up in the air stuff. They say the swimmers that leak out arent good ones anyway.


----------



## PineappleRock

well I was hoping by now to at least have some fertile CM or something, nothing and OPK this morning was just 1 line again. My DH could be home from now until Thursday, but I don't think I'm going to be ovulating so I might send him back to work tomorrow so we can BD tonight :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

I hope you get your positive opk soon!


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: spell, i find the softcups really easy to use actually. it's the same process as putting a tampon on except that you have to use your finger to insert it to your cervix... if you go online to the softcup website it should tell you how to use it. I hate the legs up in air thing too, and hubby finds it stupid too LOL. you hubby sounds like my hubby...LOL


----------



## spellfairy

hehe he is not the hubby YET lol. Were in middle of buying a house so need to sort that before rings and marriage lol. To be honest all i want is another child more than anything. I kept my knees up and held in and ran got the moon cup 20 mins later. 

OMG it was soooooooooo sore... never again... felt like AF cramps... managed to keep it in few hours althou i dunno if it will do much good. HE works to far away so i wont see him til tomorrow or friday night:( so lets hope my egg released through night after the cramps and that spermies get it. If not today and they get it. I think i might get the wee boy i soo want. Is it stupid to feel soooo positive... I also have a good feeling...


----------



## truthbtold

Spellfairy, Im glad your having a good feeling this cycle. Im a flip flopper one day I feel like this is it and the next im ready to cry knowing AF will show soon lol.


----------



## essie0828

Hi ladies :) Got to DTD again today, cd14 of a 30 day cycle. Hoping we all catch our eggys.


----------



## poppy666

:dust::dust::dust:Good luck sweetie


----------



## LiSa2010

spellfairy said:


> hehe he is not the hubby YET lol. Were in middle of buying a house so need to sort that before rings and marriage lol. To be honest all i want is another child more than anything. I kept my knees up and held in and ran got the moon cup 20 mins later.
> 
> OMG it was soooooooooo sore... never again... felt like AF cramps... managed to keep it in few hours althou i dunno if it will do much good. HE works to far away so i wont see him til tomorrow or friday night:( so lets hope my egg released through night after the cramps and that spermies get it. If not today and they get it. I think i might get the wee boy i soo want. Is it stupid to feel soooo positive... I also have a good feeling...

haha lol. oh how nice, cant wait for our house, we're aways away from buying one but I know I will have my home soon. I want a child too more than anything. 

FXd his :spermy: caught the eggy!!! and no its not stupid to feel positive or optimistic about your cycle. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## debzie

well ladies here was me all positive for my next cycle, starting soy going to temp the lot and Im still waiting for af. This month I did not ov until cd 19 think this is because I was ill for a few days knocked me off that or things still settling down from the mc. Cannot believe I am looking forward to af but I am. Hows everyone else doing???? x


----------



## essie0828

spellfairy said:


> hehe he is not the hubby YET lol. Were in middle of buying a house so need to sort that before rings and marriage lol. To be honest all i want is another child more than anything. I kept my knees up and held in and ran got the moon cup 20 mins later.
> 
> OMG it was soooooooooo sore... never again... felt like AF cramps... managed to keep it in few hours althou i dunno if it will do much good. HE works to far away so i wont see him til tomorrow or friday night:( so lets hope my egg released through night after the cramps and that spermies get it. If not today and they get it. I think i might get the wee boy i soo want. Is it stupid to feel soooo positive... I also have a good feeling...

aww hun, I want a wee boy as well. Dh wants a boy to. Hope we get them :)


----------



## poppy666

I want a little girl for my last ive got boys, even the dogs male pfft too many willys hanging around my house :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

Poppy666, I have a question. Okay this is my first cycle temping and I wasn't informed that you had to take your temp before getting out of the bed so for a few days I got up walk to my bathroom and took my temp. I didn't use the bathroom until after I took my temp. How much would that effect my chart?


----------



## poppy666

Your chart is more important just before ovulation really, you got some low temps already for FF to go off, but always take it at same time ( give or take half an hour either side) and before you even get out of bed :haha: ive had to go bathroom before my usual time of temping and just entered into my chart what time i took temp x

You be ok


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks and I know how you feel about a male household. I'm outnumbered 3 to 1 they drive me crazy...and eat everything in site. My only haven in the house is my bathroom its the only girl only room in the house.


----------



## poppy666

:haha: yep know the feeling, ive 4 boys well count my OH in there 5 lol and they drive me crazy too and sooooooooooooo lazy :growlmad: just be nice to complete my family with a little girl, but if im blessed with a boy i be on cloud 9 too x


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!!!

how are we today?

afm: Im 3dpo and I swear I am feeling one of the top 10 symptoms for 3 days past ovulation.... mild/dull cramps/pressure... I've felt that all day today... FXd something wonderful is happening....

hope you're all doing well..

:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Ok ive been a right poasa last 2 days but i think its getting darker, other day i thought all of them where evaps :shrug: will test again tomorrow x
 



Attached Files:







bnb 001.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 8









bnb 004.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## truthbtold

Poppy I meant to tell you earlier that your chart looks great


----------



## truthbtold

LiSa2010 said:


> :hi: ladies!!!
> 
> how are we today?
> 
> afm: Im 3dpo and I swear I am feeling one of the top 10 symptoms for 3 days past ovulation.... mild/dull cramps/pressure... I've felt that all day today... FXd something wonderful is happening....
> 
> hope you're all doing well..
> 
> :hugs:

Lisa are you temping? I peeked at your chart


----------



## poppy666

I was beginning to panic about my chart temps not looking right but realised i needed a new one/battery lol x


----------



## debzie

Poppy I am definatly stalking you tonight lol. AF arrived just, and for the first month I have actually been looking forward to seeing her. Means I can now really start trying. Im new to charting did it last month but still getting my head round it. Ill be using opks the lot and dont forget the soy. Sending PMA to all you lovely ladies. Heres to my EDD OF DECEMBER 8TH 2011. X X X X


----------



## LiSa2010

I agree, Poppy your chart looks great.. the reason for your faint line is bcuz you may just recently implanted at 8dpo (implantation temp dip).... can I say congrats or wait?


truth: no Im not charting my temps these few month...they stress me out even more than what I already am...LOL so Im taking a break for now... I symptom spot and know when I O. I normally get EWCM a few days before O but somehow this cycle, I only had it for one day (Feb27 - CD12) and I BDd on CD11 (2x) & CD13 (AM/PM),, so Im keeping FXd something happened... :winkwink::thumbup: LOL...


----------



## poppy666

lol you go girl :happydance::happydance: dont forget the preseed :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

Lisa i'll bob in tomorrow when ive done superdrug test still a bit wary with the cheapies :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

k poppy.. keeping everything Xd for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Good Luck Lisa. Im thinking of throwing out the opk since the positive it gave me didnt lead to ovulation lol thats going to drive me crazy if it continues month after month.


----------



## essie0828

Good luck on the testing poppy :) 

Hubby told me to call off work tonight and stay with him...;) guess I will get in one more BD before the tww starts. Im cd15 and my cycles are usually 28 to 30 days.. bd on cd's 1,5,7,12,14. Looking forward to seeing lots of bfp's (mine included) lol :)


----------



## poppy666

Good luck to you too deffo looks like you got enough :spermy::spermy: swimming around there :haha:


----------



## LiSa2010

truthbtold said:


> Good Luck Lisa. Im thinking of throwing out the opk since the positive it gave me didnt lead to ovulation lol thats going to drive me crazy if it continues month after month.

thanks, i don't do OPKs either, thinking about trying them tho. Im pretty sure of when I O bcuz of the EWCM... but who knows, I may give them a try jus to see how they work and how accurate they are in comparing with my EWCM... :thumbup: good luck to you too... :hugs:


----------



## spellfairy

Hi again girlies. ive not been on for 2 days! i think thats gud cos i feel calmer about this cycle. ive no symptons:( just few cramps wedns sooo heres hoping:) 

u girls have been busy... oh next few weeks goona be exciting:)


----------



## suffolksarah

I am keeping my Fx'ed for you poppy! Hope you get that strong bfp today. I am currently on 9 dpo. Af normally gets me about 11/12 dpo. Buy may be differant after taking soy, Fx'ed she won't come and i will be following you again!! X


----------



## debzie

just ordered everything I need for my month, opks and preseed so I am all set. Starting Soy tomorrow. Poppy where are you any news?? x x


----------



## spellfairy

day 3-4 dpo and very very tired last two nights fell asleep on laptop (that doesnt happen often lol) so i have twinges in my back but no cm and i had hardely any during positive ov test and after, weird?


----------



## spellfairy

could be a good thing cos last month i had every sympton going (even a twitching eye lol) and so much cm it was unreal and two slightly bfp and then a BFN and AF soooo here hoping i get an actual BFP this month cos i dont care about much else at mo.


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: spell: I am also 4dpo today and have been having cramps the past two days.. not so much today but woke up with a headache and felt nauseous for a couple of minutes... FXd for all of us... Im due to test next friday, how about you?


----------



## Gem09

Got a question for you ladies if you can help me?!?!

Got a positive on opk yesterday, hubby was very stressed out yesterday due to his job and wasnt in the mood for dtd, just done a opk now and stil positive, will i still catch the eggy if i try pin him down tonight? haha

x


----------



## truthbtold

Good Luck Gem 09!

I refuse to symptom spot this cycle I hate the disappointment in the end when AF shows. I have already decided to increase my soy next cycle and move it up to days 2-6.Seems like a lot of women got BFP on days 2-6.


----------



## LiSa2010

gem: wish I could help but I don't use OPKs.. sorry... I would dtd anyway just in case... FXd...


----------



## debzie

Lisa I have had chance this cycle to get to know my body as I knew it was nigh on impossible that I could have become pregnant as OH was out of the country for most of it.  I have every symptom going even down to the metalic taste. So this month I refuse to symptom spot. FX for you though hun I know i know its easier said than done. Remind me of this when I past my ovulation. lol. x 

Good luck gem you are still in mid surge so I would go for it.

truthbetold im on cd 2 might have to start the soy today instead of tomorrow lol. Only thing I was worried about was that I had a twin miscarriage so goodness knows what might happen. WHAT DO YOU THINK? X


----------



## poppy666

Hi ladies sorry im late on here been well busy today, but here it is :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







pg test 001.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## truthbtold

Is that what I think it is!!!!!!!!! Congrats poppy I can see that BFP in maryland! lol

Debzie, I say go for it!


----------



## poppy666

PMSL i couldnt take a piccy till i got home from OHs mum's so it had dried :haha:

Loads of baby :dust::dust::dust: for everyone on here :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Congratulations again poppy there is no mistaking that. X am going to take the soy from today. Here i go. X


----------



## poppy666

Good luck debzie hope it works its magic on you & everyone else taking it :kiss:


----------



## essie0828

WTG poppy! Wow it is dark isn't it. How many dpo? Congrats hun:)


----------



## poppy666

11dpo was a bit lighter than that but its dry now so darker xxx


----------



## essie0828

If I don't catch this month im going to do soy, opk's, and probably maca. Im sold on the soy now. :) congrats again poppy, made my day


----------



## Gem09

Congratulations Poppy! x


----------



## LiSa2010

poppy666 said:


> Hi ladies sorry im late on here been well busy today, but here it is :hugs:

YaY!!! :bfp: for poppy!!! huge congrats!!!! :happydance:

think im definitely gonna try soy if it's a bfn for me this cycle...


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Lisa :hugs:


----------



## suffolksarah

Wow congratulations Poppy! :happydance:
I tested this am 10DPO and a :bfn:. :nope: I am keepeing my FX'ed and praying for :dust: and a :bfp: in the next couple of days! (please, please, please!!!)


----------



## Hanskiz

Huge congratulations Poppy, fantastic news. So so happy for you! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Sarah and Hanskiz :hugs:

Sarah your still early sweetie at 10dpo i only seen a veryyyyyyy faint line on IC and thought evaps, depends when you IP :thumbup:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## PineappleRock

Congratulations Poppy!

This is going to be long...
I'm hoping that someone who is more seasoned at charting than me can help me out. This was my first month on soy (200mg CD 3-7) and I really thought I'd ovulate around CD14. Starting last weekend, I started OPKs and checking CM and nothing - not even 2 lines on the OPKs, and no EWCM. So I've been sulking since about Wednesday that I wasn't going to ovulate early and my DH had to go back to work and I won't see him til tonight. I also decided to stay away from B&B until I ovulated, because I was driving myself crazy LOL. Well yesterday I bought a 30 day VIP membership to Fertility Friend, and the analyzer said something about I could've ovulated betweeen CD 13-15, but more high temps would confirm that. Then I started thinking... Monday (CD11) I had absolutely blinding cramps for over 5 hours. Then either that day, or the next day (CD12) I had very slippery CM when I wiped (didn't look at it because I was at work and there were people waiting for a stall) Wednesday (CD13) while I was working I felt very very wet all day, and of course by the time I got home and was able to check CM, there was no EWCM like I expected. Wednesday night was the last night that my DH & I got to BD, and after we were done and I ran to the bathroom, there was a ton of clear stretchy stuff running down my legs, but I honestly didn't think anything of it until yesterday when I was adding this weeks temps to my chart. I did an OPK yesterday, and it was negative. I skipped a few days of doing OPKs, but since I was frustrated I don't remember what days I did or didn't, except that Thursday (CD14) I didn't at all. So basically I'm starting to think that I missed testing on the right days to get a positive OPK, and I missed my EWCM because of BD/lots of semen LOL. I know there is still a good chance that I didn't ovulate, but I added high temps for Sunday & Monday, and that gave me CH and FF says that I am 2 DPO today, and I like to think that is true. I wish I would've had more control over when DH & I got to BD, I hope it was enough to give me a chance this cycle :cry:


----------



## poppy666

Trying to get your chart up but its playing up, id say expect the unexpected whilst on the soy, the first time i took Soy and got my bfp i had loads of ewcm at different stages of my cycle, this cycle i only had 2 random days of ewcm so had to use preseed lol x


----------



## PineappleRock

poppy666 said:


> Trying to get your chart up but its playing up, id say expect the unexpected whilst on the soy, the first time i took Soy and got my bfp i had loads of ewcm at different stages of my cycle, this cycle i only had 2 random days of ewcm so had to use preseed lol x

I guess I just have to wait it out *sigh* I'm so impatient, LOL.


----------



## poppy666

Thats my chart or im doing something wrong lol... :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

Just dug this thread out for any ladies who are charting and want to view some for simularities to their own during 2ww :kiss:

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/469096-bfp-charts-post-here-help-others-2ww-0-a.html


----------



## PineappleRock

sorry Poppy I don't know why it's not working - here's the screen shot

https://i53.tinypic.com/eamtmo.jpg


----------



## poppy666

It deffo looks like you ov'd cd14 sweetie :thumbup: good temp hike too x


----------



## PineappleRock

poppy666 said:


> It deffo looks like you ov'd cd14 sweetie :thumbup: good temp hike too x

That's exactly what I needed to hear :hugs: thanks! let's hope the next 2 days I get high temps to confirm it :) I think I'm going to test on 3/17


----------



## poppy666

I'll be stalking :haha:


----------



## LiSa2010

PineappleRock said:


> sorry Poppy I don't know why it's not working - here's the screen shot
> 
> https://i53.tinypic.com/eamtmo.jpg

:hi: your chart looks great! FXd :spermy: caught the egg. :hugs:


----------



## PineappleRock

poppy666 said:


> I'll be stalking :haha:

hehe thanks!



LiSa2010 said:


> PineappleRock said:
> 
> 
> sorry Poppy I don't know why it's not working - here's the screen shot
> 
> https://i53.tinypic.com/eamtmo.jpg
> 
> :hi: your chart looks great! FXd :spermy: caught the egg. :hugs:Click to expand...

thank you!!!


----------



## Cornish

Congratulations Poppy666. Is brilliant to see some bfp after losses, very inspiring. :hugs:


----------



## PineappleRock

grr, I might have to discard today's temp :( Right as I was getting ready to take it, I dropped the thermometer on the floor and had to reach down to get it. My temp was 97.2. After I reached down and picked up the cover, I took it again to see if it had gone up on down, and it dropped to 96.1. I went back to sleep for 3 hours, and got 97.6 so that is what I used, but since I normally take it at 5 am, and not 8 - I don't know if I should use it. FAIL! :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

Just put it in cant do any harm lol x


----------



## PineappleRock

poppy666 said:


> Just put it in cant do any harm lol x

I did LOL, I like seeing the CH! When I put in 97.2, even with a fake high temp for tomorrow it took them out, and it made me sad haha.


----------



## poppy666

get a ticker on your siggy then we can stalk your chart :haha:


----------



## PineappleRock

done! I didn't realize that is what it did :)


----------



## PineappleRock

FF changed my last cycle, I have no idea why or where the day went, LOL. Until yesterday, last cycle it said I ovulated on CD26, with a 38 day cycle - now it says ovulation on CD25 with a 37 day cycle. :nope:


----------



## debzie

FF has been down to change the site layout I have lost a day on my cycle too. I had a 31 day cycle yesterday now have a 30 havenot looked at my chart yet but will now fortunately I put my temps into my phone last month as I just have joined FF. Might e-mail them sounds like a bug in the system, wouldnot have noticed thankyou. x


----------



## PineappleRock

debzie said:


> FF has been down to change the site layout I have lost a day on my cycle too. I had a 31 day cycle yesterday now have a 30 havenot looked at my chart yet but will now fortunately I put my temps into my phone last month as I just have joined FF. Might e-mail them sounds like a bug in the system, wouldnot have noticed thankyou. x

okay I'm glad it's not just me, I thought I lost a day somewhere! I have all my temps written down on a calendar, and most are in an app on my iphone so at least I have the temps in case of a crash.


----------



## truthbtold

Poppy have you taken another test to see a darker line yet?


----------



## poppy666

I took that superdrug one yesterday and just an IC today... IC getting darker slowly 'think id be in 2nd Tri by time that gets really dark' lol...


----------



## truthbtold

Lol well looking good so far


----------



## poppy666

Im nervous as hell atm dont know what to do with myself... this should be a happy time, but i cant relax :dohh: Its ok getting the BFP but its awful this feeling once it happens arghhh sorry think i need to go bed, nite sweetie :hugs:


----------



## spellfairy

aw dont try to worry to much pet x

ive been away for a few days in a lovely hotel , booked it thinking id ov then but my opks said on tuesday positive, got some bedding in tuesday night and friday so i hope i caught it. Going away and getting out was lovely , now iam back counting days and thinking omg i sooo want a xmas baby, i want a bfp... 

sooo how are all you ladies? missed you xxx


----------



## spellfairy

how are you poppy|?

did any of you girlies get bad heartburn week after ov


----------



## poppy666

truthbtold said:


> Poppy have you taken another test to see a darker line yet?

Took another this morning to settle my crazy head :haha:



spellfairy yes i did off and on :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







my test 004.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Cornish

Wow thats a lot of dark lines Poppy666 - congratulations! 
Sorry to ask but have you been ttc long since mc in Dec?


----------



## poppy666

No because i bleed or spotted for 4wks after MC, then my OPKs and hormones were all over the place :dohh: so monitored my 1st af last cycle more than TTC... This cycle i decided to take the Soy again which got my BFP back in October and amazingly it worked 1st time again.

Dont think my body was ready last month tbh to concieve :shrug:


----------



## spellfairy

aw poppy you must be delighted... iam about day 6 dpo and omg the heartburn last night, never had that. last month i had loadsa symptons and bfn all the way so i try not to get too caught up in spotting LOL but the heartburn ive never had like this... just hope it wasnt down to all my indulging this weekend as we were in a top hotel lol. I normally ov late after 20 days but this month 13-14 to my amazement. hope i caught it ..

Oh so excited for you and soooo want to join you!


----------



## Cornish

You give me hope! Im not an expert in any of this - what does Soy do?
Congrats again and heres to a H+H 9 months for you.
Thanks for sharing what your've been through. Im still getting bfp but my erpc was only 11 days ago, suppose I just hoped to be one of those that caught straight away but not looking hopeful for March.


----------



## poppy666

Sounds promising then :happydance: and im sooooooooooo glad you ovulated earlier, with what ive read ovulating too late its not good, so really glad you didnt sweetie. I flipping worried when i ov'd on cd10 lol :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

Cornish said:


> You give me hope! Im not an expert in any of this - what does Soy do?
> Congrats again and heres to a H+H 9 months for you.
> Thanks for sharing what your've been through. Im still getting bfp but my erpc was only 11 days ago, suppose I just hoped to be one of those that caught straight away but not looking hopeful for March.

Think it took 3wks for me to go back to BFN everyone is different sweetie, some get lucky and catch straight away but others take a few mths or so... im not a young chicken no more so new id have to wait for my body to sort itself out :dohh:

Will get some info for you about soy just gotta go pick my car from garage wont be long x


----------



## truthbtold

Well there you have it...if thats not a positive I dont know what is lol Congrats again. Take it one day at a time.


----------



## poppy666

Cornish said:


> You give me hope! Im not an expert in any of this - what does Soy do?
> Congrats again and heres to a H+H 9 months for you.
> Thanks for sharing what your've been through. Im still getting bfp but my erpc was only 11 days ago, suppose I just hoped to be one of those that caught straight away but not looking hopeful for March.

Some info and Soy threads on here x

https://fertility-challenged.blogspot.com/2008/07/soy-isoflavones-natural-clomid.html

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/387010-soy-isoflavones-poll.html


https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/271211-soy-isoflavones-natures-clomid.html



truthbtold said:


> Well there you have it...if thats not a positive I dont know what is lol Congrats again. Take it one day at a time.

Thanks im trying to relax a bit :hugs:


----------



## Cornish

Wow Poppy666, thanks you so much. Why do drs not give out information like this! I will start with the soy as soon as af appears.
Many thanks again. :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Simple reason... it hasnt been licenced or reasearched enough so obviously they not making money on it like Clomid :winkwink: There is quite a lot of info online if you google it, but if you need help just pop onto one of the Soy threads the girls on there will help you :hugs:


----------



## PineappleRock

Congratulations on more BFPs Poppy!

I'm in a similar boat as you... my DH & I tried for almost 3 years before we got pregnant in October, due July 2011. I miscarried at the end of Nov/beg of December - I bled for a total of 5 weeks and stopped on 12/7. Right after Christmas, I noticed EWCM and started taking OPKs - that night and the next morning they were positive! After I got my first AF in January, I started temping so we could start TTC again in March. 

My story, for anyone who is interested - I'm procrastinating doing what I should be doing! 

Spoiler
For almost a year before I got pregnant, my cycles became really irregular. I went from a clockwork 30-31 day cycle, to an average of 40 days, but it was not unusual for me to go 6-8 weeks without a period. After my miscarriage my OB told me this could straighten out my hormones and I could possibly be regular again... not. My first cycle after the miscarriage was 38 days, but I did ovulate on my own (I'm not entirely sure how many cycles before the miscarriage were ovulatory, as I wasn't using OPKs and I don't remember ever seeing any EWCM) That is why I decided to try soy this cycle so I didn't have to wait 26 days to ovulate, and only have 6-7 chances of getting pregnant this year. I'm very impatient as it is, but it's very frustrating that there was nothing wrong with me and I couldn't manage to have any normal cycles. My cycles were always normal from the time I started my period, and despite going on and off hormonal birth control, I never had problems with my cycles returning to normal. I'm not underweight or overweight. I'm on the smaller side, but I am the ideal body weight for my height. I work out, not too much or too little - I'm very active and always have been. I eat very healthy. I get enough sleep. I don't have PCOS or endo, none of the women in my family have ever had reproductive problems or miscarriages, so what gives? A few weeks ago I switched to full fat dairy. I eat a lot of dairy, and the only thing I can think of that could be causing issues with my diet is all the skim milk, and fat free dairy I was consuming. Of course my first cycle after the miscarriage was still 38 days, but there's hope. This cycle (soy iso) I ovulated on day 14, so that's promising, right?! I wish I could do that without the soy!


----------



## poppy666

Chart looking good :happydance:


----------



## truthbtold

Poppy refresh my memory, since your loss how many cycles of ttc with soy to get your bfp?


----------



## poppy666

Only took Soy this cycle and got my BFP same as back in October x


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks very encouraging to know! Hopefully you can get a bump buddy out of our group. Someone has to get a bfp this month!


----------



## poppy666

I bloody better do :haha: got everything crossed for everyone on here :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Pinneapple Rock your chart is looking good, you did soy this cycle right?


----------



## PineappleRock

truthbtold said:


> Pinneapple Rock your chart is looking good, you did soy this cycle right?

yes! 200mg CD3-7! I hope we all get our BFPs this month with the soy, Poppy is our role model :)


----------



## poppy666

No pressure then :haha: lol


----------



## truthbtold

lol poppy did you have any two week wait symptoms.


----------



## poppy666

Just some mild cramping like af was coming early, bloated and odd jabbing pain in my boob :haha: cm either creamy or watery x


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks! Im trying not to symptom spot this cycle


----------



## WoodyA

Hi guys new here, mc started Wednesday at 8 weeks

I really want to try asap and me and hubby are desperate for a 2011 baby

Xxx


----------



## truthbtold

Welcome WoodyA, sorry for your loss


----------



## debzie

Welcome woodya:wave:
So sorry for your loss, come and join us.

Poppy cannot believe how dark those lines are getting wow makes me smile looking at them.

And had a sneeky peak at your charts ladies and I agree with Poppy they are looking good. Fx

I am feeling pretty good again today, feeling positive but its always easier this side of ovulation I find. Just hope my eggy stays put till OH is home on the 18th. :growlmad:


----------



## spellfairy

so sorry woody. just de stress now and when your emotionally feeling better get your opks out. i tried week after didnt work but iam so glad i got a first af as some tissue came out with af and i had a BFN week after loosing my baby at 19-21 weeks so i knew my horomones were back to normal, but obviously a good clean out does us well. 

On the upside i have major heartburn and af cramps at dpo7, if i was a betting women i have a good feeling about this... hardely any symptons til now and last month i dreamt loads, but this month i got a proper OV positive so here is hoping its caught.. positive thoughts!!!


----------



## LiSa2010

woody welcome, so sorry for your loss :hugs:

poppy: really hoping soy works for me the way it has worked for you :thumbup: i didnt take soy this cycle but will next cycle definitely if i get a bfn..,

pineapple: FXd for your :bfp:

truth: trying not to symptom spot myself but its so hard. i am having the same symptoms that poppy had in her TWW. dont want to get excited though. Im not testing until this Friday. FXd. 

spell: FXd for you!

deb: hope the :spermy: catches the egg!!

:hugs:


----------



## PineappleRock

Well I don't think my chart is going to be helpful... this is the 3rd day in a row I've had a horrible sore throat and last night I started getting cold symptoms. I also haven't been sleeping well. Yesterday afternoon I had a bloody nose. Today I'm incredibly nauseated. I've had headaches for about the past week. I can't symptom spot because there is just too much going on, and I'm sure most of it has to do with me not feeling well. I just want to sleep!


----------



## truthbtold

Awww hope you feel better, either way lets hope the soy worked its magic on you


----------



## LiSa2010

PineappleRock said:


> Well I don't think my chart is going to be helpful... this is the 3rd day in a row I've had a horrible sore throat and last night I started getting cold symptoms. I also haven't been sleeping well. Yesterday afternoon I had a bloody nose. Today I'm incredibly nauseated. I've had headaches for about the past week. I can't symptom spot because there is just too much going on, and I'm sure most of it has to do with me not feeling well. I just want to sleep!

hope you feel better.. :hugs:
what you're describing sounds like a :bfp: FXd for you sweety...


----------



## truthbtold

Lisa2010, when is AF due for you?


----------



## poppy666

PineappleRock said:


> Well I don't think my chart is going to be helpful... this is the 3rd day in a row I've had a horrible sore throat and last night I started getting cold symptoms. I also haven't been sleeping well. Yesterday afternoon I had a bloody nose. Today I'm incredibly nauseated. I've had headaches for about the past week. I can't symptom spot because there is just too much going on, and I'm sure most of it has to do with me not feeling well. I just want to sleep!

Ohhh a cold is good knocks your immune system so implantation can occur and dont reject the baby :thumbup: i had a slight cold and stuffy nose a day or two before IP. Keep temping :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LiSa2010

truthbtold said:


> Lisa2010, when is AF due for you?

:hi: AF is due this Saturday... hoping she doesn't tho... :thumbup:


----------



## truthbtold

fx'd for you!


----------



## LiSa2010

thanks, when is AF due for you? when are you testing?


----------



## Gem09

Ladies, good luck to you, im on my tww now and its driving me mad!! x


----------



## truthbtold

AF is due next wednesday on the 16th, I am trying to hold out on testing until AF is due.


----------



## LiSa2010

truth: your temps are looking good... FXd for your :bfp:

Im 2 days away from testing (Friday) and I am so tempted to test tomorrow. LOL but I won't cuz i don't want to waste any test on bfns... anyone else testing this weekend?

FXd for all of us...

:hugs2:


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Lisa, I am debating on Sunday or Monday testing..... so scared to see a BFN!


----------



## debzie

Well ladies OH is coming home this weekend instead of next so whoo hoo might have some :spermy: to meet my eggy this month. I really cant wait for him to come home. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Great news Debzi dont let him out the bedroom till you got all the goods :haha::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## debzie

Thanks Poppy was dreading next week if I ovulated before he came home. I really dont know when I will, last month it was on cd19 the month before cd 13 I am all over since the mc. Just in case I have started using opk today was negative but will continue over the next week.


----------



## poppy666

Yes better safe than sorry keep using OPKs now xx


----------



## LiSa2010

ooohhh Deb... hope you O when hubby's home.... FXd... :hugs:


----------



## hollyrose

the witch got me today.

onto the next cycle i go!


----------



## truthbtold

:hugs: I think she is going to get me too.


----------



## essie0828

Lisa2010 are you due to test today?? lol im trying to get my poas fix today ;)


----------



## poppy666

hollyrose said:


> the witch got me today.
> 
> onto the next cycle i go!

:hugs::hugs: sweetie x


----------



## spellfairy

hi girls iv e missed ya:( after tryin to give blood and them sayin no wait (there right:) and nurse couldnt believe i hadnt been given baby aspirin cos of sch :( ive been feeling shit past few days and its taken my mind off ttw lol. so hows tested, ??? think im on dpo 11-12 bfn two days ago on net cheapie. might get a dear one tomorrow?


----------



## PineappleRock

This cold has really knocked me down... started about Monday night (4DPO). I was realllly tough and didn't take any meds at first but the past 2 days I've been so miserable and couldn't sleep, I was desperate. Everything I've taken is safe to take while pregnant, but I really hate taking stuff during the 2ww. I hope I didn't hurt my chances :( 

I'm supposedly 8dpo now. I'm just not entirely convinced that I ovulated on CD14, I've had EWCM for 4 days now. The last 2 months since my m/c, my breasts have started being sore from 1DPO until about CD3 and I've had none of that. I took an OPK yesterday since I had so much EWCM but there wasn't a 2nd line at all so I just don't know. I guess I'll just have to wait it out and see what happens. I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## LiSa2010

:cry: tested this morning and it was a bfn. :cry:


----------



## justwaiting

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::dance:
This mornign woke up and did another test put the timer on and left it for 3 mins, came back to although faint a very definate line, I cried and rang hubby who had only left 20mins b4 I just didn't want him to be disappointed. He was soooo excited:happydance: I have had a huge grin on my face all day. Hopefully this is our sticky been. Thanks for all your support ladies


----------



## poppy666

Aww congratz sweetie :happydance::happydance: day behind me :hugs:


LiSa2010 your not out yet :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## PineappleRock

Congratulations justwaiting!

I had a big temp spike this morning, I hope my cold isn't an infection :(


----------



## spellfairy

congrats just waiting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what day of cycle and dpo are u?

i was thinking of buying a expensive test today dunno yet


----------



## truthbtold

BFN for me on dollar tree test.


----------



## debzie

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Congratulations justwaiting:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## truthbtold

Congrats justwaiting. :happydance: have a healthy & happy nine months.


----------



## spellfairy

ok so iam gonna test in morning? anyone else with me . il be 13-14 dpo and on day 26-27 of cycle. hope it shows up:)


----------



## truthbtold

Fxd for you spellfairy


----------



## spellfairy

bfn this morning on a first responce:( blah! still have dulling pains and going to pee a lot good signs we shall see:(


----------



## truthbtold

I know how you feel spellfairy and it sucks. I'm gonna take my last test for this cycle tomorrow morning I'm pretty sure it will be bfn. Next cycle I have decided that I won't keep any test here I won't buy anymore until af is late. So guess I will become a opk addict.


----------



## truthbtold

BFN this morning along with a significant temp drop im out. AF will be here wednesday so its on to ttc#3


----------



## spellfairy

your not out yet!!!

im very similar to you im on cd25-16 and dpo 13-14 we might just be late at gettin positive tests, last time i got a positive i was cd 30 day on a first responce the net cheapie didnt show up til cd 34 or so.

ive while heartburn, something i only get it mid pregnancy, weird


----------



## truthbtold

Lol your right but I surely feel out.


----------



## spellfairy

yea me too but every now and then i get a positive vibe. like ive heartburn at mo, i am a little tingeling down ther (wonder if it start of thrush) sore boobs have gone away. af cramps thou... i have my last af 17 feb. so on day cd26


----------



## LiSa2010

Congrats justwaiting. have a healthy & happy nine months.

spell and truth, I think we're all in the same boat..tested again this morning 13/14 dpo and bfn.... last AF was Feb 16... I can feel the :witch: coming soon... Booooo


----------



## truthbtold

AF is due on the 16th at least we can all start our new cycle together.


----------



## spellfairy

aw lisa your the same as us:( well my cramps are worse, its the af i think wiped and very chewing gum cm and pinkish:( i think this was same last month... iam so shocked if it does come tomorrow that means i had a 26-27 day cycle and i normally have 30 -34 day cycles weird!!! 

JUst watched one born every minute and saw a women give birth and i cried and cried as i have bfn and looks like af is coming... grrrr.... only one more go for xmas bubba:(


----------



## PineappleRock

I'm sorry spell fairy, I feel your pain :( I feel like AF will be here on Wednesday. Blah. Either that, or I have to wait another 2 weeks - I'm still not convinced that I actually ovulated on CD14 - I've had EWCM for the past week, I've taken a few OPK this past week but they were absolutely negative so I don't know what's up. If I didn't ovulate til this week then I'm definitely out. I hate not knowing, and waiting. If she's gonna come I hope it's this week so we can start planning another cycle for a Christmas baby!


----------



## PineappleRock

truthbtold said:


> AF is due on the 16th at least we can all start our new cycle together.

me too! :hugs:


----------



## spellfairy

how are u p rock?


----------



## truthbtold

Are you taking Soy this cycle Pineapplerock?


----------



## PineappleRock

next cycle? I think so. I think I'll do the same thing, 200mg CD 3-7, but make sure I use OPKs every day this time. Last time I gave up, and if I did ovulate early, I missed it on the OPKs. When I put in today's temp (drop) it moved my O day from CD14 to CD15 and moved my coverline up, not sure why. I'm having bad cramps this morning so I guess AF will be here soon :( I'm just so confused with all this EWCM! 

How are you doing spellfairy and truthbtold?


----------



## truthbtold

Have you taken a hpt yet? 

My temps are pretty much in my pre-o range so I know Im out lol but I am just about ok with it now.


----------



## truthbtold

Just peeked at your chart you O day moved up quite a bit! Thats good so the soy was good for something so far hopefully you caught your egg.


----------



## PineappleRock

Yes, the Soy definitely worked! I've taken tests just about every day. Last night BFN and I realllly thought it was going to be a BFP so I decided to wait and see what my temp was today before testing, since it dropped I figured there was no point, I'll wait for AF now. As far as cramps go, I feel like it's coming but normally my face breaks out, and my breasts are sore from 1DPO until after AF gets here and they haven't hurt at all, and my face is actually clear for the first time in about a year, so I don't know. This has been a confusing cycle! I've had every symptom imaginable. I haven't been nauseated since I was pregnant last November, and the past 3 days during breakfast, I've felt exactly how I did then. It's really weird. I really don't think I'm pregnant. A Christmas baby would be better, so I'm ready to roll onto the next cycle. I think I'm going to buy some digital OPKs, maybe these cheap ones aren't working for me anymore.


----------



## LiSa2010

Hi Ladies!!

this limbo sucks.... AF should have arrived on Sat/Sun and still nothing but I am getting AF cramps tho... I know she's about to show her face soon... 

I will be taking Soy next cycle FX!

:hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

I have the clearblue digital, I love it because I would be horrible at interpreting lines everyday, the smiley face says it all lol. This cycle was strange for me too but then again its only my seceond cycle after my loss so I just figure my body is still trying to get itself together.


----------



## truthbtold

LiSa2010 said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> this limbo sucks.... AF should have arrived on Sat/Sun and still nothing but I am getting AF cramps tho... I know she's about to show her face soon...
> 
> I will be taking Soy next cycle FX!
> 
> :hugs:


All I can say is yayyyy for short cycles lol


----------



## PineappleRock

LiSa2010 said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> this limbo sucks.... AF should have arrived on Sat/Sun and still nothing but I am getting AF cramps tho... I know she's about to show her face soon...
> 
> I will be taking Soy next cycle FX!
> 
> :hugs:

yay I hope the soy works for you!!


----------



## PineappleRock

truthbtold said:


> I have the clearblue digital, I love it because I would be horrible at interpreting lines everyday, the smiley face says it all lol. This cycle was strange for me too but then again its only my seceond cycle after my loss so I just figure my body is still trying to get itself together.

This is only my 2nd cycle since my loss too... I'd say mine is messed up because of the soy - my first after the loss was pretty normal for me. But if it's a 28 day cycle thanks to the soy then I'm happy. That means I get 12-13 tries a year instead of the 6-9/year I was getting with my natural long cycles.


----------



## truthbtold

I dont think I ovulated my first cycle, but I wasnt using opk and tempting. But my cycle has always been 26 days so that stayed the same. I used soy to help me ovulate. So if AF arrives tomorrow the soy didnt mess up my cycles at all. But it helped me ovulate.


----------



## LiSa2010

hey truth, my cycle are usually 26-28 days....I know my LP is 12 days and this cycle I O'd on CD13 (Feb28) which means I should have gotten AF Saturday... so it was kinda of short this cycle already but still no sign of AF so maybe I didn't O on CD13 IDK, who knows :shrug: I just want AF or bfp....
Im getting more cramps today than usual now so maybe the :witch: isn't too far behind...


----------



## truthbtold

I hope you get out of limbo soon Lisa. :hugs:


----------



## spellfairy

well ladies? any word. i still have not full af. past two nights pinkish n red blood and none this morning on wiping:( confused to the point im just awaiting her so i can start again. if she dont come by tomorrow il do a frer test.


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: spell!

it's CD29 - 16dpo and NO AF or bfp...... arrrgggg. Im thinking that I didn't O'd on the day I thought IDK :shrug: I just keep having cramps and pressure and slight sore boobies and creamy cm but that's about it... I keep checking to see if AF is going to show and nothing that resembles the :witch:

good luck everyone....

:hug: :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Im on CD 1 starting soy tomorrow. Hoping I have better luck this cycle.


----------



## LiSa2010

FXd for you Truth!!! :thumbup:


:dust: :hugs: :dust: :hugs:


----------



## spellfairy

Lisa i think i should stay here and talk to you as i didnt take soy and iam on that thread lol i will next time thou... 

Still no AF? imagine we have bfp soon... ohhhhhhhhhhh bump buddies here we come... how do we do that anyways , ive always wondered..


----------



## truthbtold

Good Luck ladies I hope you both get bfp's and I join you soon. I should O again March 26th or 27th. I plan to work harder this month dtd.


----------



## spellfairy

Iam gonna work soooooooooooooooooooo hard next month as its the last go to get a xmas baba.. pre seed, opks, everything!


----------



## truthbtold

I just ordered my opks, I have my pre-seed so I am ready to go lol. Still deciding on how much soy to take.


----------



## LiSa2010

spellfairy said:


> Lisa i think i should stay here and talk to you as i didnt take soy and iam on that thread lol i will next time thou...
> 
> Still no AF? imagine we have bfp soon... ohhhhhhhhhhh bump buddies here we come... how do we do that anyways , ive always wondered..

yep no AF yet... wish that either she shows up or get a bfp but Im too scared to test again, I really don't want to see a bfn... :cry: 
how do we do what? LOL



truthbtold said:


> Good Luck ladies I hope you both get bfp's and I join you soon. I should O again March 26th or 27th. I plan to work harder this month dtd.

LOL i definitely plan on working hard this month too, well if the stupid :witch: ever decides to show up... LOL :haha: :thumbup: 



truthbtold said:


> I just ordered my opks, I have my pre-seed so I am ready to go lol. Still deciding on how much soy to take.

I will be doing 160mg days 3-6 and 200mg day 7, same as poppy666 took...
want to be TTC buddies? and hopefully bump buddies soon.... :thumbup:


----------



## spellfairy

:( this month iam not going hide for a few days :( she is here and i accept that:( i ov at right time done deed at right time etc etc and af .... i saved my frer too! cos deep down i knew... althou the heartburn is miffing me... soooo now to try the preeseed and the soy maybe... cd1?(last two days spotting)


----------



## LiSa2010

aww so sorry the nasty :witch: got you! 

FXd Soy month is your month for a xmas baby!!!!


:hug: :hugs:


----------



## PineappleRock

well I have no clue what is going on... HUGE temp drop this morning, thought for sure I'd start spotting today (until yesterday FF said I O'd on CD14, so I should be 13 dpo today but now I'm 12 dpo?) Last LP was 12 days so I was expecting AF today, but maybe it won't be until tomorrow since FF changed my ovulation day. I got more EWCM today. I'm officially stumped and just want AF already! argh! I don't know if we will be TTC this cycle or not - we have a big vacation in the middle of May and I'll be too nervous if I'm only 4-9 weeks pregnant so we might have to wait until June. I hate waiting but ugh... we need this vacay and TTC this cycle has really stressed me out beyond belief. Good luck to everyone this cycle & everyone still in limbo like me!


----------



## spellfairy

online looking at preseed again and need to think about ov tests again and soy... so much to lol lol. is it asda or tesco we can get soy... Poppy did you start on soy cd3? if so i need to start friday


----------



## poppy666

CD3-7 Tesco's :kiss:



https://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/tes...amily_Planning/Tesco_Soya_Isoflavones_30.html


----------



## truthbtold

Lisa, sure we can be ttc buddies! 

Pineapplerock we are in the same boat, with my previous pregnancies I am always sick from weeks 8 to 13, so we are spending our first wedding anniversary in aruba July 16-23,OH thinks we shouldnt ttc if we dont get pregnant this cycle, and pick up again on my cycle which starts 6/28. That way I wouldnt be sick during the trip but really I want to say screw the trip lol. I wish it wasnt paid for already. We conceived our angel baby in Aruba on our honeymoon, going back will only remind me of that, we should have a three month old but instead I go back with empty arms and a empty heart to match.


----------



## truthbtold

Spellfairy when did the witch come today?


----------



## spellfairy

today as i was doing a good deed, accepting to look after some wee foster twins who need me.


----------



## truthbtold

Awww Im sorry well atleast we are on CD1 together, is it spotting or CD 1?


----------



## LiSa2010

PineappleRock said:


> well I have no clue what is going on... HUGE temp drop this morning, thought for sure I'd start spotting today (until yesterday FF said I O'd on CD14, so I should be 13 dpo today but now I'm 12 dpo?) Last LP was 12 days so I was expecting AF today, but maybe it won't be until tomorrow since FF changed my ovulation day. I got more EWCM today. I'm officially stumped and just want AF already! argh! I don't know if we will be TTC this cycle or not - we have a big vacation in the middle of May and I'll be too nervous if I'm only 4-9 weeks pregnant so we might have to wait until June. I hate waiting but ugh... we need this vacay and TTC this cycle has really stressed me out beyond belief. Good luck to everyone this cycle & everyone still in limbo like me!

hey prock, Im in limbo too... I just want AF to come so I can get back to TTC and hope for a xmas baby.... :thumbup:
:hugs:



truthbtold said:


> Lisa, sure we can be ttc buddies!

thanks! FXd this is your month!


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!

I just had some spotting, could it be the :witch: finally???!! LOL let's hope so.... I never thought I would say that instead of getting a bfp LOL... I just know that Im not preggers so Im praying for AF instead... :thumbup:

so I will be doing the following this cycle:
Soy - CD3-6 160mg, CD7 200mg
Prenatals - whole cycle
Vit B50 complex - whole cycle
Softcup - everytime we :sex:
Preseed - for more CM - everytime we :sex:
Mucinex - to thin out CM - during fertile days up to O day.
OPKs

I think that's it....


----------



## truthbtold

That sounds like a good plan to me, which cd do you start using your opks?


----------



## LiSa2010

I think I'll start cd8 or 9... AF usually sticks around for 7 days (including spotting days)


----------



## essie0828

Hi Ladies,
Well im in limbo as well. 13 dpo and no af.. did a frer on cd11 and got a bfn. :( bb's aren't sore like they should be before af but i have been having some pulling cramps. I dunno girls. I dont feel preggers and then my cycle may have lengthened, its cd 28 now if af isnt here in 2 days i guess im truely late. uuggggghhh only have one frer left, wondering if i should use it? sorry af got you girls, hope i can join soon.


----------



## LiSa2010

essie0828 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Well im in limbo as well. 13 dpo and no af.. did a frer on cd11 and got a bfn. :( bb's aren't sore like they should be before af but i have been having some pulling cramps. I dunno girls. I dont feel preggers and then my cycle may have lengthened, its cd 28 now if af isnt here in 2 days i guess im truely late. uuggggghhh only have one frer left, wondering if i should use it? sorry af got you girls, hope i can join soon.

:hi: essie,
uugghh being in limbo sucks!!! 
do you temp or do OPKs? I test at 11dpo & 14dpo and bfns. I've been having slight sore boobs and that puling cramps feeling. I went to the loo about 1/2 hour or so ago and had some spotting and think it's the :witch:. I know FRER are expensive and that's one of the reasons why I haven't gone out to buy and test... if I were you, I would wait just bcuz I know those darn FRER are so expensive.... good luck! hope it's a :bfp:


----------



## truthbtold

Sorry your in limbo essie! 

I started on CD 9 last time Lisa got a positive on CD 11. They say you shouldnt use FMU but thats the only way I was about to catch my surge.


----------



## PineappleRock

truthbtold said:


> Lisa, sure we can be ttc buddies!
> 
> Pineapplerock we are in the same boat, with my previous pregnancies I am always sick from weeks 8 to 13, so we are spending our first wedding anniversary in aruba July 16-23,OH thinks we shouldnt ttc if we dont get pregnant this cycle, and pick up again on my cycle which starts 6/28. That way I wouldnt be sick during the trip but really I want to say screw the trip lol. I wish it wasnt paid for already. We conceived our angel baby in Aruba on our honeymoon, going back will only remind me of that, we should have a three month old but instead I go back with empty arms and a empty heart to match.

*hugs* I know how you feel! The only reason we are going on this vacation is because I'm not pregnant. Once we found out, we canceled it so that DH could use his vacation in July when our baby was due. We love going to Disney World, but I feel like this is just the consolation prize for not being pregnant. I'm trying to be excited about it, but now that I might have to wait til June to TTC again - makes me mad at the vacation again LOL. I'd say we could try for a Disney souvineer, but I don't want a Februrary baby - that is the ONLY month that I don't want to be due, my in laws don't like me, and I already have a SIL & nephew with bdays on Feb 10th & 11th - I don't want our baby to just get lumped in with them. Plus the weather is notoriously bad in February here. So I guess we can start trying in June for a March baby. I don't want to have to wait a whole year to have a baby in my arms. I so want to be pregnant before my due date gets here in July!


----------



## truthbtold

Thats exactly how I feel, I would prefer not to have a winter baby at all, my 9 year old was born 12/28, my two year old is 1/16 and my birthday is 2/14 so a spring/summer baby was so welcomed. I want a bfp so bad before my due date in April that I decided to ttc right away no matter what the due date would be but if this cycle doesnt work out I will back in the loop for a spring/summer baby. I hope you get to ttc this cycle if you dont get your bfp!


----------



## poppy666

Thats what i so wanted too, my first summer baby and if id not lost it would of been due 31st July... my other boys are all winter babies 'sigh' x


----------



## LiSa2010

I know how you all feel, my bean would have been a summer baby too... he/she was due in June.....


----------



## essie0828

LiSa2010 said:


> essie0828 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> Well im in limbo as well. 13 dpo and no af.. did a frer on cd11 and got a bfn. :( bb's aren't sore like they should be before af but i have been having some pulling cramps. I dunno girls. I dont feel preggers and then my cycle may have lengthened, its cd 28 now if af isnt here in 2 days i guess im truely late. uuggggghhh only have one frer left, wondering if i should use it? sorry af got you girls, hope i can join soon.
> 
> :hi: essie,
> uugghh being in limbo sucks!!!
> do you temp or do OPKs? I test at 11dpo & 14dpo and bfns. I've been having slight sore boobs and that puling cramps feeling. I went to the loo about 1/2 hour or so ago and had some spotting and think it's the :witch:. I know FRER are expensive and that's one of the reasons why I haven't gone out to buy and test... if I were you, I would wait just bcuz I know those darn FRER are so expensive.... good luck! hope it's a :bfp:Click to expand...

I didnt do temps or opk's this month, m


----------



## truthbtold

Awww ladies "group hug". Hopefully we all get a summer baby one day but for now we will take what we can get lol. 

This is terrible but I want a summer baby because I want to have pool parties, bbq's and all the other fun birthday stuff you get to do in the summer. I can only due so much for my boys birthdays in the winter and its always indoors sucks!


----------



## essie0828

but going by the last 6 cycles I could be due for af today, tomorrow or friday. Think im gonna test when I wake up. I go to work after midnight so its kinda like testing tomorrow. It will be 3 days since my last bfn so hopefully something will show or ill start all over. I will update when I test. gl ladies and thanks


----------



## LiSa2010

truthbtold said:


> This is terrible but I want a summer baby because I want to have pool parties, bbq's and all the other fun birthday stuff you get to do in the summer. I can only due so much for my boys birthdays in the winter and its always indoors sucks!

it's true.... in the winter you're dragging around coats and boots and scarves, gloves, it's just too many things to think about as appose to having a party in the summer where you just go out in a tee shirt and shorts and sandals and you're out the door... lol


----------



## truthbtold

Exactly Lisa lol.


----------



## Mel S

But being a summer baby myself all your friends tend to be on holiday when you are school aged and so you don't get parties as easily..... I had so hoped for a 2011 baby but it looks like AF is about to hit me too. :(


----------



## PineappleRock

Mel S said:


> But being a summer baby myself all your friends tend to be on holiday when you are school aged and so you don't get parties as easily..... I had so hoped for a 2011 baby but it looks like AF is about to hit me too. :(

that's what my husband said too.. he is an August baby and was never in school for his birthday to have his mom bring cup cakes in for the class, lol. I'm a December baby, and had a few birthday parties canceled as a kid because of monster snow storms. I'd love a summer baby more than anything, but I can't be too picky. I'll take him/her whenever he/she is born!


----------



## PineappleRock

oh goodness... I got a positive OPK this morning with FMU. Now my chart is all kinds of screwed up. My husband is away, so it looks like 2 more weeks of waiting until AF! :nope:


----------



## truthbtold

Pineapplerock, what cd are you on? How long are your cycles?


----------



## truthbtold

I see you have long cycles for some reason I thought you was past ovulation already


----------



## spellfairy

i wish i hadnt lost mine, it woulda been a june baby:) aw the pram out and wee baby in it showing off:) aw well i just want a xmas baby now:) this is my last time for xmas baby and if my cycles stay shorter i could squeeze in a new year baba if i dont catch this cycle. Iam going to make sure i catch this egg. last time i thought the once through the week would be enough as he wasnt down til the friday and i was sooo sure... well not this month iam going to starve him at start (now) then next weekend the fun begins LOL


----------



## truthbtold

I agree this is our last chance for a chistmas baby, we will have to start a new thread praying for a 2012 baby lol.


----------



## spellfairy

truthbtold i know this month will be our month. lets stick together and i think my problem last month is i didnt do enough dtd... we dont live with each other through week due to his work. Iam moving near him in a few months but i will be making him travel when i opk test and everynight regardless of cost and distance LOL taking the soy should help and evening primrose:)


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!! 
let's hope this is our month!!!

starting Soy tomorrow and really excited and nervous at the same time bcuz I've never taken it before. Im praying Soy works for me the way it has for poppy.... :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Good Luck I am starting soy tonight yayyyyyy lol


----------



## poppy666

Good luck to everyone starting the Soy tonight, im praying you all get your BFPs this time round you all soooo deserve this :hugs::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## truthbtold

Lisa when did you come out of Limbo? Its getting hard to keep up with all these threads lol


----------



## LiSa2010

truthbtold said:


> Good Luck I am starting soy tonight yayyyyyy lol

thanks so excited! good luck yourself!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:

:hi: poppy! hope your baby and bump is going well! H&H 9 months!!!


:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## poppy666

Should know in next 2wks when i get a scan so will let you know :kiss:


----------



## PineappleRock

Yeah ff said I o'd on cd 14 then cd 15 now it says I haven't :( Dh and I def. Missed the right days since I thought I had already ov. I'm so mad! Soy ruined this perfectly good cycle for me. I'm going to buy the monitor on amazon (if it works for long cycles?) and throw out the soy so we have a good shot next month. I need new cycle buddies for my January baby- af should be here march 29 - 31 and I avg 39 day cycles. Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## truthbtold

Awww Pineapplerock, I just peeked at your chart, I noticed your opk was negative around that same time ff thought you O. You think the soy threw off your temps? How much did you take again?


----------



## PineappleRock

truthbtold said:


> Awww Pineapplerock, I just peeked at your chart, I noticed your opk was negative around that same time ff thought you O. You think the soy threw off your temps? How much did you take again?

I didn't test the 2-3 days before cd14 and cd15 so I thought I just missed it. I think soy screwed everything up. My last cycle looked good I think, just long. I took 200mg cd3-7. Now I'm afraid to try it again. In June I start clomid if not pregnant so I might try the monitor next month and if that doesn't work I'll wait for clomid.


----------



## LiSa2010

truthbtold said:


> Lisa when did you come out of Limbo? Its getting hard to keep up with all these threads lol

sorry didnt see this b4..lol. lol
officially as of yesterday but cd1 is today as it is a full flow.....


----------



## spellfairy

lisa were cd2 or in fact its friday morning now so cd3 i took 96mg soy just now for my cd2. i ov early last time so pretnals shorten my af to 28 days and ov to 13-15 but i didnt catch egg:( not enough dtd :( taking soy sooo i have a healthy egg not just ov.

has ur af came yet? dont give up hope pineapple! u could be anywhere. if ur af comes in next 10 tens ur still in for a xmas baba..


----------



## PineappleRock

spellfairy said:


> lisa were cd2 or in fact its friday morning now so cd3 i took 96mg soy just now for my cd2. i ov early last time so pretnals shorten my af to 28 days and ov to 13-15 but i didnt catch egg:( not enough dtd :( taking soy sooo i have a healthy egg not just ov.
> 
> has ur af came yet? dont give up hope pineapple! u could be anywhere. if ur af comes in next 10 tens ur still in for a xmas baba..

yeah since this cycle is a busy anyway I don't care if I have a very short LP lol
I'm so upset, I wish my husband was home tonight! The earliest we could possibly DTD is about 24 hours from now, and by then I know it will be too late. I took another OPK tonight and I got 2 dark lines but it's lighter than it was this morning, so I guess my surge was today and I'll ovulate tomorrow? I guess my temps will confirm it in a few days.


----------



## poppy666

If your surge today it will be either tomorrow or Sunday sweetie. I got my surge on the saturday night and ov'd monday x


----------



## truthbtold

Well Ladies I took my first dose of soy last night 160mg.


----------



## spellfairy

see your still in! and even if you take af in next ten days ur still in for a xmas baby :)

Well i took my evening primrose today and soy tonight iam thinking i took just under 100mg cos if i was on clomid i would prob only be allowed 50 so iam doubling that. i might up it a little and take it to day 7 to be on safe side? what do you think girls. Evening primrose i think il stop around cd12. See my opk last month peaked on the tuesday and we dtd tuesday as thats his night down (he works far away) and i didnt see him again til friday so i think i was sooo pissed off by then i didnt bother, so little wonder i missed that eggie...:( this time he will be made come down every night! no matter the distance, thats how i got pregnant last time!
Iam actually quite excited and just ordered some more opks as ive only 4 left or so. so il have him all weekend to ourselves cd 10 , 11 and 12 then he comes down on a tuesday so il have to see how the opk go and maybe get him to come down other nights. roll on this house move... trying to have a baby when he works away during week is crap!


----------



## truthbtold

I hope you get to dtd a lot this cycle Spellfairy fxd! 

How many mg are you soy pills? I would stop on day six you dont want to over do it and not O at all.


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: spell: today is actually cd2 for me bcuz I don't count spotting as AF. I hope you get to DTD a bunch of times this cycle and the :spermy: catches the egg or eggs lol FXd.. 

:hi: prock: FXd you O during the time that hubby is home...:thumbup: i know how frustating it is to not know if or when you're going to O... good luck sweety, FXd for you too :hugs:

:hi: truth: YaY!! for starting your 2nd round of Soy! 

:hi: poppy!

hoping this is all of our cycles to get our :bfp:s! :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## PineappleRock

thanks everyone, you have all been so super sweet, I don't know how I would've gotten through the past month without you!

I got 2 dark lines on the OPK again this morning, and hubby is on his way home - but I won't see him for another 12 hours until I'm off work. I hope it's not too late!! I hope I'm not ovulating until tomorrow. My chart looks like a hot mess LOL.


----------



## spellfairy

12 hours is fine... if you dont think so throw a sickie!!! be worth it

Truthbetold i only took 4 tabs with 23mg so i might up dose tonight...


----------



## spellfairy

Can you overdo it and not ov? i dont think i have a ov prob but i think i just want a healthy one, or twins would be fabbie, if i got that id be finished having babies:)


----------



## truthbtold

Fxd for you Pineapple!

Hi, Lisa , in the past I always counted the spotting as a cycle day so if I dont I guess af only visits me for 4 days not 5. I didnt count the spotting this cycle if I did I tuesday would have been CD1 and I would be now on CD4.


----------



## spellfairy

GIRLS your confusing me now... i had two days of spotting then Af ... the spotting was only when i had a poke inside or when i wiped thou. very very little i thought i was luckily getting ib late grrr... one last shot for a xmas baby and iam all guns blazing ... more and more dtd... i got pregnant first time in sept so this will be my third time lucky from mc , and from what stastics say within 3 months it happens!!!!!! oh jaysus let us all be one of those stastics lol


----------



## truthbtold

I hope we make the statistics because this is my third cycle/third month since my loss.


----------



## poppy666

Spellfairy some count spotting and some count full flow as CD1, ive always counted once i see blood as CD1, but dont worry just chill, pop those tabs and tie your partner down for loads of nooky pmsl :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LiSa2010

I hope it's 3rd time's the charm for you guys.... last cycle was my 3rd and no bfp... had all the symptoms and everything but still a bfn... :cry: this is now my 4th cycle, soy is the only difference from all those other cycles, FXd Soy does the trick.... :thumbup:

I've always counted spotting as AF too but since last cycle I haven't and will keep doing that from now on.


----------



## truthbtold

I should have stuck to counting spotting as CD1, shoot lol


----------



## LiSa2010

why do you say that truth?


----------



## truthbtold

Because now its like I took soy on CD 3 instead of CD2. I starting spotting tuesday and typically I would call that CD1 but after reading the ttc board they had me thinking that spotting isnt CD 1. So if I would have counted Tuesday as CD1, I would have started soy Wednesday CD2, but I started last night thich could be considered CD3 if I count the spotting as CD1. 

I think I just confused my self lol


----------



## essie0828

Hi Ladies :) Well still no af and no bfp. I havent tested in a couple days but last test was a bfn clear as could be.. I will offically be late tomorrow. Gonna test again in the am I think. Still not really feeling positive tho....


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: essie!
stay positive and you're not out until the stupid :witch: shows up.... :thumbup:
symptoms or no symptoms, it can still be a :bfp: 

sending you positive vibes.....


----------



## spellfairy

essie good luck hun:)

truthbetold, i spotted for 2 nights so dont worry, means im taking mine late, but im gong for when flood gates opened lol:) so iam on cd4 like you and third day takin soy and evening primrose (ive been readin up and that stuff app a miracle for fertility)whoo hoo. my man said omg too many tabs:) lol


----------



## Hanskiz

I've just realised I could actually be in the running for an xmas baby!! 
I got af today which I'm massively excited about because at least it's SOMETHING and weirdly it's right on time - like I'd never got pregnant - 16 weeks to the day since my last af. 
ANYWAY I looked at my cycle this month and it looks like if I ovulate and catch the egg I'll have a due date of xmas eve!!

:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Hanskiz said:


> I've just realised I could actually be in the running for an xmas baby!!
> I got af today which I'm massively excited about because at least it's SOMETHING and weirdly it's right on time - like I'd never got pregnant - 16 weeks to the day since my last af.
> ANYWAY I looked at my cycle this month and it looks like if I ovulate and catch the egg I'll have a due date of xmas eve!!
> 
> :happydance:

Aww that be an amazing day to have :baby: x


----------



## Hanskiz

poppy666 said:


> Aww that be an amazing day to have :baby: x

I know!! I'm trying not to get too obsessed about it incase it doesn't happen but to get a bfp pn my LO's birthday (testing day for me) and have a due date of xmas eve would just be so ridiculously brilliant and wonderful I can't help it!!


----------



## poppy666

Well got everything crossed for you sweetie and hope your blessed with that special christmas :baby::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## PineappleRock

Well I guess I'm still in the running for a December baby, I'm trying to stay positive. I got a fairly dark 2nd line this morning on the OPK again so I hope that means we weren't too late. DH & I BD last night, this morning, and this evening before he went to work haha. He's happy! 

So as long as I'm getting a decently dark 2nd line on the OPK, does that mean my surge isn't over yet? I'm hoping ovulation was tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## PineappleRock

Hanskiz said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Aww that be an amazing day to have :baby: x
> 
> I know!! I'm trying not to get too obsessed about it incase it doesn't happen but to get a bfp pn my LO's birthday (testing day for me) and have a due date of xmas eve would just be so ridiculously brilliant and wonderful I can't help it!!Click to expand...

that would be awesome - best of luck!


----------



## poppy666

Sounds like you had a nice long surge and im guessing it will be negative tomorrow so ov anytime, better to have them :spermy::spermy: in there waiting to pounce :dust::dust:


----------



## PineappleRock

poppy666 said:


> Sounds like you had a nice long surge and im guessing it will be negative tomorrow so ov anytime, better to have them :spermy::spermy: in there waiting to pounce :dust::dust:

well maybe the soy did something right, lol - I've had EWCM everyday since March 7th! I'm just worried about egg quality since I'm on CD30. That's a long time!


----------



## poppy666

Thats a lot of ewcm :haha: dont worry about it sweetie just go with the flow and see what happens, you got the goods on time now its sit back and wait for eggy to pop :happydance:


----------



## PineappleRock

I put in higher temps for Sun, Mon, & Tues just to see what FF would say - it gave me CH and put ovulation at today - I hope that's true!! :happydance: YAY!


----------



## PineappleRock

if I get my BFP on April Fool's Day I'm not telling my DH haha


----------



## poppy666

I wouldnt either he think you was winding him up lol x


----------



## PineappleRock

poppy666 said:


> I wouldnt either he think you was winding him up lol x

LOL I don't know of anyone who would believe me. It would be a funny story to tell though. Since I now know I am actually in the 2ww I feel more relaxed than I did during my fake 2ww... we did all we can do, and it's only our first try since the loss. I have my fingers crossed that a lot of us will be joining you in the first trimester soon, how are you feeling?


----------



## marymekodhit

haha , i'm like operation.


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies havent been able to get on the computer as OH is home lol. Looks like im officially in the 2ww. Pineapplerock I too put some higher temp in ff and it had me ovulating yesterday so lets wait and see. Done all I can (so has OH :winkwink:)


----------



## spellfairy

pineapple rock have you done a preg test? its just if your on day 30 and a pos opk test could be a preg? if not iam gald you ov and id bed for next few days as i just bedded night i got positive test and i didnt see him for 3 days after so i missed the egg:( Pineapple rock were you the one who hated the soy?

hope all you ladies are well. Been taking my soy and no side effects so that good


----------



## essie0828

Hi ladies! 

I am still in limbo. Af is a no show and my frer last night was neg. Im at a standstill so im just gonna hang out and wait. Gonna try to curb my constant urge to poas for a few days and see what happens. :)


----------



## PineappleRock

spellfairy said:


> pineapple rock have you done a preg test? its just if your on day 30 and a pos opk test could be a preg? if not iam gald you ov and id bed for next few days as i just bedded night i got positive test and i didnt see him for 3 days after so i missed the egg:( Pineapple rock were you the one who hated the soy?
> 
> hope all you ladies are well. Been taking my soy and no side effects so that good

yes, I have done lots of HPT, all negative. I've been taking OPKs on and off for the past 3 weeks and didn't get 2 lines at all until CD28, and they are negative again so i know I am not pregnant. I didn't like the soy - on my first cycle after my loss I ovulated on CD26 on my own, the soy pushed my ovulation back until it looks like CD30. I won't be taking it again. It sucks my cycles are so long, but if I don't get pregnant by June I'll be starting Clomid which should actually move my O up since the soy couldn't.


----------



## Spoomie

PineappleRock

I'm interested to hear what you say about soy. I had been toying with the idea of trying it but my herbalist is not keen on it. I have just started taking DHEA which she says also has promising results so will stick with this for now and try to be patient. She also prescribes vitex agnus castus which you may have heard people discuss on here, maybe you've tried it already? If not, it is supposed to be great for regulating the length of the cycle. I personally am a 28 day lady so am taking it as a general hormone regulator but it might be a thought for you to shorten your cycle?

Spoomie x


----------



## spellfairy

i have 30-34 day cycles and takin prenatals brought it to 28 days and brought my ov back to cd14 rather than 20+ :) iam on soy to stimulate the follicles and give me a juicy big egg:) evening primrose is suppose to ba a major herbal fertility trick:) i will stop it at around cd10 thou. taking baby asprin also:) and this month after the ov test bedding evry day for 5 lol


----------



## Spoomie

Oh yes, I agree with spellfairy, EPO's good up to ovulation (then I swap over to flaxseed oil in its place). Supposed to be good for generating ewcm x


----------



## essie0828

Good morning ladies.

So I broke in and tested this am with my last frer and something strange has happened... peed on it.. laid it down....washed up, piddled around... looked at test, neg...threw in trash....noticed trash was full.... started rounding up trash cans to empty... got back to the can the test was in and just had to have another look and I saw a second line but it was colorless....thougt evap, tossed again. Something kept buggin me so I dug it outta the bin again and opened the plastic and the very top and bottom f the colorless line were indeed very pink..... holy crap. Im half afraid im nuts and hubbys not up yet to confirm, so im nervously waiting until I can test again tonight. oh holy crap.... cant get a pic of it on my phone because its sooo light. Symptoms started to pick up last night, bb's are heavy and poofy, and my nose is runny. No sign of af still and not even any pink cm. My skin is going all nuts, i look like a teenager lol, zit attack. Wow I hope this is not a dream.


----------



## LiSa2010

OMG essie!!!!

hope it's a true :bfp:! keep us updated!!!


:hug:


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!

prock: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

how is everyone?


----------



## PineappleRock

Spoomie said:


> PineappleRock
> 
> I'm interested to hear what you say about soy. I had been toying with the idea of trying it but my herbalist is not keen on it. I have just started taking DHEA which she says also has promising results so will stick with this for now and try to be patient. She also prescribes vitex agnus castus which you may have heard people discuss on here, maybe you've tried it already? If not, it is supposed to be great for regulating the length of the cycle. I personally am a 28 day lady so am taking it as a general hormone regulator but it might be a thought for you to shorten your cycle?
> 
> Spoomie x

I tried Vitex for a while last year and it really didn't work for me. I tried the soy this month because I had only read positive things about it, I wish I would've looked for some negative stories. I figured since I didn't ovulate until late that it surely would move it up and it didn't. I also had a day of seriously debilitating cramps on CD11 (followed by days of moderate cramping) that was close to the worst pain that I have ever been in. I've never felt anything like that before, so I have to blame it on the soy. Clearly my body doesn't want messed with :) I was just desperate to get pregnant again quickly, and it backfired for me. Lots of other ladies on this thread had good results though, so please don't let me talk you out of it. I know it is not recommended if you have regular cycles so if you have 28 day textbook cycles & ovulate on your own, I wouldn't mess with it.


----------



## PineappleRock

spellfairy said:


> i have 30-34 day cycles and takin prenatals brought it to 28 days and brought my ov back to cd14 rather than 20+ :) iam on soy to stimulate the follicles and give me a juicy big egg:) evening primrose is suppose to ba a major herbal fertility trick:) i will stop it at around cd10 thou. taking baby asprin also:) and this month after the ov test bedding evry day for 5 lol

wow what is it that is in your prenatals that regulated your hormones? That's great! I've been taking prenatals for years but all mine have in them is vitamins & minerals.


----------



## PineappleRock

LiSa2010 said:


> :hi: ladies!
> 
> prock: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> how is everyone?

thanks! :hugs:

good luck Essie, I hope you get a clear BFP tonight!


----------



## spellfairy

hi pineapple rock. Well i dunno i bought the pregnancy ones as the ones for conceiving where not there. I was told preg ones be ok. I normally feel cramps and ov after 20 days and with my first earth child i ov after day 19. So to get a opk at day 13-14 was a shock:) lets see what soy does... If you get a bfp will you still hate soy thou? cos you did take it this cycle... it coulda been good to you and gave you a lovely healthy egg no matter how late...

Well tonight my last night of soy so now i have to wait til weekend to start opk ing and ohhh canni wait til 16 april when i can test and see if iam having a xmas baby


----------



## PineappleRock

spellfairy said:


> hi pineapple rock. Well i dunno i bought the pregnancy ones as the ones for conceiving where not there. I was told preg ones be ok. I normally feel cramps and ov after 20 days and with my first earth child i ov after day 19. So to get a opk at day 13-14 was a shock:) lets see what soy does... If you get a bfp will you still hate soy thou? cos you did take it this cycle... it coulda been good to you and gave you a lovely healthy egg no matter how late...
> 
> Well tonight my last night of soy so now i have to wait til weekend to start opk ing and ohhh canni wait til 16 april when i can test and see if iam having a xmas baby

good luck! I definitely have my fingers crossed for you!! I'm not holding my breath for a BFP this cycle, but I don't know what I'd think about the soy. I honestly don't think it did anything other than give me bad cramps and delay ovulation but who knows!


----------



## LiSa2010

this is my last cycle for a xmas baby!!! who is still with me?

I received my OPKs this morning and I am so excited!!!!! it's my first time using them and I can't wait to start. I will be starting on CD10. based on my ticker and the phone app that I use to track AF, I am estimated to O March 31st... I am really hoping this is my cycle for that :bfp: Ive been wiating for!!!

:hi: prock, how are you feeling today?

:hi: spell: glad soy went well. I am ahead of you by a day or two i think.... 

:hi: everyone!

AF is expected on April 13 and will test the day before, April 12..... last chance for a xmas baby.... FXd

good luck ladies!!!

:hug:


----------



## essie0828

Hi ladies. :) Still in limbo here. Tested neg yesterday and decided to put them up for a day or so....if i can stand it. BB's are really heavy today and im really tired. Fell asleep on couch after work ;). Been crampy as well, i swear this just feels like af but about twice as bad???? I dunno what to think about it really. I keep expecting her to come but still no sign? ughhh. and i used afternoon urine to test with yesterday so that may have been a factor. Mabey fmu tomorrow will clear things up.


----------



## Hanskiz

spellfairy said:


> ohhh canni wait til 16 april when i can test and see if iam having a xmas baby

I'm a day behind you... I'm testing April 17th as it's my LO's birthday. I'm on a 25 day cycle and that will be day 29 so it should be fairly obvious if af not showed!! 

FX'd this is our month!!


----------



## Hanskiz

essie0828 said:


> Hi ladies. :) Still in limbo here. Tested neg yesterday and decided to put them up for a day or so....if i can stand it. BB's are really heavy today and im really tired. Fell asleep on couch after work ;). Been crampy as well, i swear this just feels like af but about twice as bad???? I dunno what to think about it really. I keep expecting her to come but still no sign? ughhh. and i used afternoon urine to test with yesterday so that may have been a factor. Mabey fmu tomorrow will clear things up.

FMU makes all the difference - FX'd for you.... :thumbup:


----------



## orourjes

Hoping and wishing and praying for that Christmas baby :) I'm scared to even test because I don't want to deal with the heartache of another loss!!!


----------



## LiSa2010

essie0828 said:


> Hi ladies. :) Still in limbo here. Tested neg yesterday and decided to put them up for a day or so....if i can stand it. BB's are really heavy today and im really tired. Fell asleep on couch after work ;). Been crampy as well, i swear this just feels like af but about twice as bad???? I dunno what to think about it really. I keep expecting her to come but still no sign? ughhh. and i used afternoon urine to test with yesterday so that may have been a factor. Mabey fmu tomorrow will clear things up.

hope you get your :bfp: essie!!! :thumbup: keeping everything crossed for you! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

orourjes said:


> Hoping and wishing and praying for that Christmas baby :) I'm scared to even test because I don't want to deal with the heartache of another loss!!!

:hi: welcome!
FXd for you! what cycle day are you on?


----------



## spellfairy

lisa i think we started af same day. Mine was last wednsday but i spotted 2 nights before. so since wednsday that would make me also cd6 also:) iam starting to opk tomorrow as i started last month and got a positive on day 13 a week earlier than usual. so i will start again incase. cos if i feel cramps i might miss it and an extra few opks worth using incase i miss it and its out last try before xmas.. in fact i want to do one now iam thinking as iam soo scared i miss it. I will however from no on in be testing at about 2 in day.


----------



## poppy666

Good luck spellfairy, for the few extra pounds opk a bit earlier :kiss: i started on cd7 lol but got a positive on cd8 :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## spellfairy

REALLY... aw jaysus lol id better get testing then LOL... was this same month you got your BFP...


----------



## poppy666

Yes was this cycle i ov'd cd10... but i think the MC changed my cycles :shrug: better safe than sorry xx


----------



## nattys

Hi Ladies :hugs:

I am desperate for a christmas baby :baby:
I am currently on CD2 :happydance: 
This is first AF since I lost my baby at 14 wks on 29th Jan :cry:

Fx for lots of sticky beans for us all :flower:


----------



## LiSa2010

hi ladies!

hey poppy, how's baby & bump?

spell: you crack me up! lol. im going to start opk on cd10... fxd i catch that surge!

prock: sorry Soy didnt help. hope you're feeling better! :hugs:

nattys: welcome! so sorry for your loss. :hugs: fxd this is your cycle. 

afm: it is cd7 and wanted to BD yesterday but hubby was too tired. we may DTD tonight. 

hope you're all doing well. 

:hug:


----------



## poppy666

Get that bedding in tonight :haha:

Im a nervous wreck if im honest, i got my scan tomorrow morning last time this was the start of finding out id MMC'd so im scared now x


----------



## hollyw79

poppy666 said:


> Get that bedding in tonight :haha:
> 
> Im a nervous wreck if im honest, i got my scan tomorrow morning last time this was the start of finding out id MMC'd so im scared now x

:hugs: I am sure it will go GREAT my dear!!!! :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks i hope so :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: poppy!

:hugs: everything is going to turn out great :hugs:


----------



## debzie

poppy666 said:


> Get that bedding in tonight :haha:
> 
> Im a nervous wreck if im honest, i got my scan tomorrow morning last time this was the start of finding out id MMC'd so im scared now x

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Aww poppy my god I feel for you! I am so sure you will be fine this time! x x x x :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks debzie think i'll be worse in the morning, been bathroom god knows how many times today since they rang to go up, arghhhh its an awful feeling x


----------



## spellfairy

could i be ovulating on day cd8 ??? i test opk last night and today and negative.. ive ewcm now and my oh is 60 miles away:(


----------



## poppy666

You wont be ovulating yet sweetie if OPKs are negative but maybe you will be close, i got loads of ewcm first time on Soy but didnt ov for quite a while and im sure others who havnt used Soy get a good few days of it before a positive OPK x


----------



## spellfairy

well i only started testing last night cd7 (cd9 counting spotting) (only had a 5 day af) well i did feel a little sickish earlier and bit crampie... iam not risking it , last month to get a xmas baby. i called my oh, he wasnt to pleased but after i explained that i would never call at ten at night and ask him to drive over an hour to see me on a work night as he works 60 odd miles away but i have. Even when i bled in my las preg (i only made him come when i lost baby) i do worry about all the driving but i want a baba... we will be moving in together next month but as from now were apart. so i called him there and he is driving whoo hoooo... not trusting thou soys, if u read my posts i did say ohhh i feel something getting ready to burst out some eggs few days ago. i feel bad for making him come minute i see ewcm (I had a postive opk last month and no ewcm)? and i thought once or twice would cover egg and it didnt... 

my preesed was here when i got to house at 6 tonight :) maybe its a sign?


----------



## spellfairy

need to give lisa another laugh soooo lisa iam off to to da dance:) .... must go ... might even light some candles HAHA


----------



## poppy666

:haha: i bought a tub and syringe ready incase i could only meet up with my OH pmsl he works away during the week as a HGV driver but regulary passes where we live, luckily didnt need it cos he was home when i ov'd lol


----------



## debzie

I am on the same situation. Oh was out of the county last cycle when i ovd. Just by sheer luck he was home this time. I too have considered asking him to leave me a deposit lol. X


----------



## poppy666

Desperate but its gotta be done lol


----------



## hollyw79

spellfairy said:


> need to give lisa another laugh soooo lisa iam off to to da dance:) .... must go ... might even light some candles HAHA

Go for it girly! :happydance:

:dust:


----------



## PineappleRock

debzie said:


> I am on the same situation. Oh was out of the county last cycle when i ovd. Just by sheer luck he was home this time. I too have considered asking him to leave me a deposit lol. X

hey debzie, I think we are cycle buddies! I am 4 DPO today.


----------



## debzie

PineappleRock said:


> debzie said:
> 
> 
> I am on the same situation. Oh was out of the county last cycle when i ovd. Just by sheer luck he was home this time. I too have considered asking him to leave me a deposit lol. X
> 
> hey debzie, I think we are cycle buddies! I am 4 DPO today.Click to expand...

Yeah Pineapple I am 5dpo today. Trying not to get my hopes up but I know this is impossible once 7 dpo has passed I try my best not to symptom spot but I do. 

I am due af 30th if I go off last months leuteal phase of 11 days, I wont be able to resitist the urge to test past this sunday though lol.

Hope you are well, and lets ride this out together. x:happydance:


----------



## spellfairy

well my oh wouldnt do that i know. even getting him to do that drive was impossible... I got the wine and candles out and said shall we have a drink lol i felt like a virgin again LOL i swear was weird as i normally am planning it but he never knows, but him knowing was weird... so i had a glass and went to loo got the preseed out and then after i said to him awww if you can (ahem!) in morning you wouldnt have to come down tomorrow night and id wait til friday as he gets a half day LOL haha so this mornin wow again LOl. I did have some pains yest and today, feels like ov but my god its while early.. if i have soy and primrose oil amazing.. iam still opk to see. Just this moment omg the pains on my left ovary ouch... fingers crossed


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!

poppy, I hope you're doing well!

debzie/prock: I hope your eggies got caught!

holly, how are you?

spell, :rofl: :haha: FXd! everything is sounding good for you!!! YaY for BDing :happydance:, hope OH's :spermy: will be catching the egg!!!

afm: cd8 and I kind of felt cramps last night... we were supposed to DTD last night bcuz we missed the night before but nothing again, this time I was too tired :dohh: :nope:. I am going to go test in a few minutes with opk just to see what it says... first time ever POA-OPK, excited! :haha:


----------



## spellfairy

really? well i have really bad tugging pains and sharpness then dullin on left hand side... i done a opk earlier and nothing... cd9 or cd11 with counting the spotting, i also only had a 4-5 day af so i might start counting the spotting grrr I shoulda started opk at day 6-7 ... now if i dont get a positive i wont know, its the not knowin... might do another one later also


----------



## hollyw79

spellfairy said:


> well my oh wouldnt do that i know. even getting him to do that drive was impossible... I got the wine and candles out and said shall we have a drink lol i felt like a virgin again LOL i swear was weird as i normally am planning it but he never knows, but him knowing was weird... so i had a glass and went to loo got the preseed out and then after i said to him awww if you can (ahem!) in morning you wouldnt have to come down tomorrow night and id wait til friday as he gets a half day LOL haha so this mornin wow again LOl. I did have some pains yest and today, feels like ov but my god its while early.. if i have soy and primrose oil amazing.. iam still opk to see. Just this moment omg the pains on my left ovary ouch... fingers crossed

That's cute about the wine!! Glad you made it fun! Hopefully you have a bajillion :spermy: headed to meet the egg!!! Fx'D! :dust:


----------



## hollyw79

LiSa2010~ YAY! Let me know how your OPK turns out! 

Poppy~ how was your scan?!?!?! I Hope it went great! :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

well OPK was negative... I knew it would be but thought I would test anyway cuz of the pains last night... wow, Im amazed at how simple it was... so happy... so much better than temping in my opinion.. lol


----------



## hollyw79

LiSa2010 said:


> well OPK was negative... I knew it would be but thought I would test anyway cuz of the pains last night... wow, Im amazed at how simple it was... so happy... so much better than temping in my opinion.. lol

HECK YEAH! I just can't be bothered to temp.. and to me - it doesn't tell you in advance- it is more of a confirmation that you did O.. I'd rather just do opk's for a few more days to confirm! 

Did you have any 2nd line @ all?? MY 2nd line was pretty clear- not @ all positive- but mine DO progressively get darker as it gets closer to O- so I hope that is still the case for me.


----------



## truthbtold

Lisa_2010 my OPK was negative again not really expecting a positive until saturday!


----------



## poppy666

Holly it went great i even cried in the room cos id prepared myself for the worsed, could see its flickering heartbeat to :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







baby scan 005.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## hollyw79

poppy666 said:


> Holly it went great i even cried in the room cos id prepared myself for the worsed, could see its flickering heartbeat to :hugs:

awwwwwwww :happydance: that's *SO* awesome~ I am so happy for you my dear! :flower: I had a really good feeling that it would all be well! :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Congrats Poppy I am glad everything is progressing well!


----------



## spellfairy

awww iam so happy for you poppy:) xxx i remember all those times i was crying when the heartbeat was there... mothers who have no troubles dont know how lucky they are.
Holly hope you are well:)

lisa and truth are you getting tugging pains or boobie pains?


----------



## poppy666

Thanks :hugs: i know im not out of the woods yet, but a step closer :kiss:


----------



## spellfairy

how do you feel... do u feel like youll hold this baby? i had two preg and i felt ok with my earth child and i just knew with my angel:( 

THINK POSITIVE!!!


----------



## poppy666

I feel better than i did with last one, for some reason i kept testing i was pregnant with last and had such a bad back pain right from ovulation until i micarried, i dont with this one x


----------



## LiSa2010

Poppy, Im so happy everything went well at your scan. beautiful pic.... :hug:


----------



## LiSa2010

I was getting tugging pains last night and a little this morning...

Im loving the opks!! :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Be careful you'll become a poas addict :haha:


----------



## LiSa2010

:haha: oh gosh.... I'll definitely go broke if I become a POAS addict... :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

I did with those, then once i hit 8dpo i was pissing all day on sticks :rofl:


----------



## LiSa2010

:rofl: :rofl:

wow LOL! Im keeping my FXd this is the only month I get to use them until I try again... :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Yes me too sweetie got everything crossed for you and everyone on here :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LiSa2010

truthbtold said:


> Lisa_2010 my OPK was negative again not really expecting a positive until saturday!

so that will be cd11 and you will O cd12 or cd13? sounds like my cycle... I think I will be Oing early... so does Holly.... FXd we do and catch that egg!!! :thumbup:


----------



## debzie

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Poppy Im soooo pleased for you. Just nippped on here while my little miss is having her tea to see if you posted anything!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## essie0828

Hi ladies. Congrats on the wonderful scan poppy :) 

Just popped in to say im still in limbo...i dont know what to expect either way now. Having more pronounced symptoms in bb's, some nausea, and im tired. Waiting on hubby to bring a test home so i can see what today brings. I really want a chance at a christmas baby and if af is just throwing me a change up...now....when my cycles were regular again and my edd would have been xmas day.. ughhhh


----------



## poppy666

FX'd for that test sweetie :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## truthbtold

fxd for you essie0828


----------



## lintu

hi ladies can i join in, never really wanted a baby round xmas but since my loss i just dont care when it comes :hugs:

Im just waiting to ov (hopefully) in my first cycle after my loss, so far nothing on the OPK, but thats not unusual for me, temp went down this morning, so will have to see what tomorrow brings ,please please please.

Bought Soy last time round cos i was regular never got up the bottle to try them! Poppy were you regular without them :shrug: congrats by the way :dance:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Lintu :hugs:

Yes i had a regular cycle of 28 days, but went down to 26 days after my MC x


----------



## spellfairy

essie i have a regular af also about 30 or so days after my mc it went down to 28 days with a opk at cd13. now i think iam ov earlier... have ewcm and ov pains but i only started testing 2 nights ago so i may have missed a earlier opk test , i think soy makes ov sooner... time will tell ..
how is everyone...?


----------



## truthbtold

Good Morning Ladies, 

Im a ding bat this morning I woke right up took my temp and went to the bathroom. Completely forgot that I was suppose to use my opk. It must be my friday brain. I brought my opk to workI will have to do it here.


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!

lintu, welcome! sorry for your loss :hugs: I know how you feel. it doesn't matter to me if my baby will be an xmas :baby: I just want to be pregnant.. FXd you O soon. Im still waiting too and using opk for the first time... if this cycle is a bfn, im considering doing Soy next cycle.. :hugs:

essie0828, sorry you're still in limbo... :hugs: did you test?

truthbtold, lol, FXd you catch that surge :thumbup:

poppy, love that you're still sticking around helping us.. :hugs: sooooo happy for you and you bump :hugs:

spell, I really hope you didn't miss the surge... I am keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:

prock/debzie, FXd this is your month! when are you testing?

holly, hope you're doing well! :hugs:

afm: well cd9 and Im just kicking myself this cycle already....:dohh: I still have not DTD :nope: I am still in it bcuz I havne't O but Im still feeling down bcuz we haven't dtd :nope: anyway it's Friday and here comes the weekend :winkwink: :happydance: :winkwink: :happydance:

:hug: to everyone!!


:hugs:


----------



## essie0828

Hi girls. Just wanted to say that I tested neg this mornin :( and af is still a no show. This cycle is gonna be all crazy on me I guess. Got a bunch of cheepie tests so im just gonna keep bd'ing and testing until af gets here.. kinda lost feeling tho. I had irregular cycles for a while and its a nightmare for ttc, i was so glad that they had regulated and now it looks like they are going back. :(


----------



## debzie

hello ladies.

Lisa I am a poas addict and so will try my best to hold out until sunday where I will be 8dpo have some ics 10miu so will be giving them a whirl. To be honest although I did everyting right this month I dont hold out much hope for some reason. Think I may be just trying to save or protect myself from the heartache. We will see. Good luck for this cycle chicky. Dont worry that you have not dtd yet there is still plenty of time, that way it doesnot become a chore I would hate that. x 

Have tried not to symptom spot but with ff vip analysing stuff for you it is very hard lol.

Truthbetold I used to do opks at 10am and then 4pm so dont worry about missing todays fmu.

essie dont give up you are not out yet, plus some lil beans dont implant until up to later.


----------



## lintu

ok update, my temp has gone up slightly only to .97.3 nothing to get excited about and no ferns yet I know its early for me but im normally seeing something by now

im really starting to panic that my cycle is going to be all messed up, im seriously considering buying a duofertility, i know they are expensive but I could use it as contraception after and when TTC again.

Honestly the temping and OPK's are stressing me out! iv never had a + OPK in the whole yr and a half iv been doing this, i dont notice a change with CM and im crap at temping, still couldnt pin point when i ovulated in december.

Im also starting to worry that im 31 this yr and whilst thats not old, in fertility term it is and if its taken this long for 1 what about more???

i have money put aside for baba could use some of that and were not going abroad this yr, i just dont want to have to wait another yr for my :bfp:

im just feeling very frustrated by it all :growlmad:


----------



## spellfairy

well cm is no longer ewcm so i dunno wtf is happening lol but dtd the night i saw it the next morning which was thursday and then this morning sat, so i only missed one day and on egg meets sperm plan thats the advice they give:) i done opks and none plus yet, thought i saw a faint faint bit yest morning but now it has vanished along with all other tests showing negative. il still keep doing them thou incase that was ov and i dont wanna miss it.

I see a big sympton pass ov is gas , well i have that (tmi lol). Iam feeling calm today thou, i feel happier about things, i think its cause me and my oh are now tryin As hard as each other:) we also are just about to exchange on a new house sooo fingers crossed for us as we will see each other every night and we ll save £££ on fuel and might only need one car:) and xmas baby really would be icing on cake:)

forgot to say for first time last night i had a dream i gave birth on my own with my oh and it was painful but nice, the head came out and then with next contradiction i pushed and he came out, was a boy full term, blue eyes and was suckin a dummy lol weird... (first earth child i had a epidural and didnt experiance a full natural birth, 2 child 19 weeks delivered alone and he was tiny and obviously didnt survive..) hope this is a nice omen...


----------



## lintu

hope so spell :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

lintu said:


> ok update, my temp has gone up slightly only to .97.3 nothing to get excited about and no ferns yet I know its early for me but im normally seeing something by now
> 
> im really starting to panic that my cycle is going to be all messed up, im seriously considering buying a duofertility, i know they are expensive but I could use it as contraception after and when TTC again.
> 
> Honestly the temping and OPK's are stressing me out! iv never had a + OPK in the whole yr and a half iv been doing this, i dont notice a change with CM and im crap at temping, still couldnt pin point when i ovulated in december.
> 
> Im also starting to worry that im 31 this yr and whilst thats not old, in fertility term it is and if its taken this long for 1 what about more???
> 
> i have money put aside for baba could use some of that and were not going abroad this yr, i just dont want to have to wait another yr for my :bfp:
> 
> im just feeling very frustrated by it all :growlmad:

Its very frustrating :( have you been to a fertility specialist or anything? Have both you and your DH been checked out?? Also, are you using OPk's like 3 times a day to make sure you're not missing your surge?? I only ask this bc I was only doing it once a day in December and I realized I DID miss the surge as it can literally happen in as little as 6 hours which is a crazy short window. 

I am 31 too- so I 100% understand how you feel. Sure, I'm not super old- but I'm not in my early 20's either so that clock is TICKING!!!! 

Have you tried Clomid or an IUI or anything to help increase your odds???


----------



## hollyw79

spellfairy said:


> well cm is no longer ewcm so i dunno wtf is happening lol but dtd the night i saw it the next morning which was thursday and then this morning sat, so i only missed one day and on egg meets sperm plan thats the advice they give:) i done opks and none plus yet, thought i saw a faint faint bit yest morning but now it has vanished along with all other tests showing negative. il still keep doing them thou incase that was ov and i dont wanna miss it.
> 
> I see a big sympton pass ov is gas , well i have that (tmi lol). Iam feeling calm today thou, i feel happier about things, i think its cause me and my oh are now tryin As hard as each other:) we also are just about to exchange on a new house sooo fingers crossed for us as we will see each other every night and we ll save £££ on fuel and might only need one car:) and xmas baby really would be icing on cake:)
> 
> forgot to say for first time last night i had a dream i gave birth on my own with my oh and it was painful but nice, the head came out and then with next contradiction i pushed and he came out, was a boy full term, blue eyes and was suckin a dummy lol weird... (first earth child i had a epidural and didnt experiance a full natural birth, 2 child 19 weeks delivered alone and he was tiny and obviously didnt survive..) hope this is a nice omen...

That's awesome that you've kept up with the BD'ng- the most important part! :haha: I would definitely keep using OPK's just to be sure you don't miss it. Fx'd for you my dear!


----------



## lintu

hollyw79 said:


> lintu said:
> 
> 
> ok update, my temp has gone up slightly only to .97.3 nothing to get excited about and no ferns yet I know its early for me but im normally seeing something by now
> 
> im really starting to panic that my cycle is going to be all messed up, im seriously considering buying a duofertility, i know they are expensive but I could use it as contraception after and when TTC again.
> 
> Honestly the temping and OPK's are stressing me out! iv never had a + OPK in the whole yr and a half iv been doing this, i dont notice a change with CM and im crap at temping, still couldnt pin point when i ovulated in december.
> 
> Im also starting to worry that im 31 this yr and whilst thats not old, in fertility term it is and if its taken this long for 1 what about more???
> 
> i have money put aside for baba could use some of that and were not going abroad this yr, i just dont want to have to wait another yr for my :bfp:
> 
> im just feeling very frustrated by it all :growlmad:
> 
> Its very frustrating :( have you been to a fertility specialist or anything? Have both you and your DH been checked out?? Also, are you using OPk's like 3 times a day to make sure you're not missing your surge?? I only ask this bc I was only doing it once a day in December and I realized I DID miss the surge as it can literally happen in as little as 6 hours which is a crazy short window.
> 
> I am 31 too- so I 100% understand how you feel. Sure, I'm not super old- but I'm not in my early 20's either so that clock is TICKING!!!!
> 
> Have you tried Clomid or an IUI or anything to help increase your odds???Click to expand...

Chris has had SA done and thats all fine, I have a history of Chlamydia when I was 15 but didnt have it long and it didnt progress to anything. Iv had bloods and my hormones are find and im ovulating, Iv had scans done by a FS/Gynea and he said they looked fine, I was booked in for a lap in Feb but becuase of the :bfp: and subsiquent mmc, I have to go back and see the FS before they will put me back for a lap cos my circumstances have changed.

When I went to see him I hadnt had any hint of a :bfp: the only thing they said is when I see him next time they will put me at the top of the list for anything they do, my appointment is in July think they are hoping i get a :bfp: before that!

Iv been doing OPK, 3/4 times per day, bought a load of cheapy ones off ebay, but i drink alot of water think it dilutes them. Never had more than a fint line on them :shrug: bought some of the first response ones when i first started but was doing them at the wrong time of day :dohh: I was a newbie back then :haha::haha:

Last time I caught we DTD from CD11 to CD16 every day, and was pooped :haha: we werent trying or anything it just happened that way :haha: I now i ovulate around CD18/19 so think the :spermy: was a little old hence MMC :shrug:

Clutching a straws but you never know.

Dont think they ould put me on clomid as im regular (or i was anyway) thought about Soy but was never brave enough to take it, didnt want to risk cocking things up altogether


----------



## poppy666

Lintu i thought same with my last pregnancy, i ov'd on CD18 of a 28 day cycle and thought that was late to ov then ended in MMC at 9wks, but i had a scan at 5+ and nothing in sac but a blood mass at the side which got larger every week on the scans, so it looked like it died very early on x


----------



## essie0828

Hello Everyone.

Well I think that af is on her way finally. Had some spotting today :) I am glad to finally have some type of news. On to the next month trying!!


----------



## hollyw79

lintu said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lintu said:
> 
> 
> ok update, my temp has gone up slightly only to .97.3 nothing to get excited about and no ferns yet I know its early for me but im normally seeing something by now
> 
> im really starting to panic that my cycle is going to be all messed up, im seriously considering buying a duofertility, i know they are expensive but I could use it as contraception after and when TTC again.
> 
> Honestly the temping and OPK's are stressing me out! iv never had a + OPK in the whole yr and a half iv been doing this, i dont notice a change with CM and im crap at temping, still couldnt pin point when i ovulated in december.
> 
> Im also starting to worry that im 31 this yr and whilst thats not old, in fertility term it is and if its taken this long for 1 what about more???
> 
> i have money put aside for baba could use some of that and were not going abroad this yr, i just dont want to have to wait another yr for my :bfp:
> 
> im just feeling very frustrated by it all :growlmad:
> 
> Its very frustrating :( have you been to a fertility specialist or anything? Have both you and your DH been checked out?? Also, are you using OPk's like 3 times a day to make sure you're not missing your surge?? I only ask this bc I was only doing it once a day in December and I realized I DID miss the surge as it can literally happen in as little as 6 hours which is a crazy short window.
> 
> I am 31 too- so I 100% understand how you feel. Sure, I'm not super old- but I'm not in my early 20's either so that clock is TICKING!!!!
> 
> Have you tried Clomid or an IUI or anything to help increase your odds???Click to expand...
> 
> Chris has had SA done and thats all fine, I have a history of Chlamydia when I was 15 but didnt have it long and it didnt progress to anything. Iv had bloods and my hormones are find and im ovulating, Iv had scans done by a FS/Gynea and he said they looked fine, I was booked in for a lap in Feb but becuase of the :bfp: and subsiquent mmc, I have to go back and see the FS before they will put me back for a lap cos my circumstances have changed.
> 
> When I went to see him I hadnt had any hint of a :bfp: the only thing they said is when I see him next time they will put me at the top of the list for anything they do, my appointment is in July think they are hoping i get a :bfp: before that!
> 
> Iv been doing OPK, 3/4 times per day, bought a load of cheapy ones off ebay, but i drink alot of water think it dilutes them. Never had more than a fint line on them :shrug: bought some of the first response ones when i first started but was doing them at the wrong time of day :dohh: I was a newbie back then :haha::haha:
> 
> Last time I caught we DTD from CD11 to CD16 every day, and was pooped :haha: we werent trying or anything it just happened that way :haha: I now i ovulate around CD18/19 so think the :spermy: was a little old hence MMC :shrug:
> 
> Clutching a straws but you never know.
> 
> Dont think they ould put me on clomid as im regular (or i was anyway) thought about Soy but was never brave enough to take it, didnt want to risk cocking things up altogetherClick to expand...

It's possible that the water you drink is diluting them.. have you thought about just reducing your intake and trying really hard to hold it for like 3 hours during O days??? 

I think they WOULD put you on Clomid.. especially if you asked- even if you are ovulating fine and if everything looks good.. because it can do 1 of 2 things.. it can either make you produce more eggs= higher chance of conception or it can improve the quality of one egg.. it all depends which days in your cycle you take it on. I O fine and I also have very regular cycles- my doc gave it to me for an extra boost and it worked first try- mc of course- but I am anxious to take it again honestly. I took it to increase # of eggs.. the reason is because my DH had a poor SA. So, it can help anyone really. It's worth looking into. 

I agree with you on the soy- I actually bought it because I dreaded thinking that I would have to wait 3 months til I could take Clomid again-but the 1st month I couldn't with the mc- and then this month I was scared as HECK to do something screwy like you said .. I've only had the 1 AF since the mc and if something quirky did happen_ I didn't want to wonder whether it was the soy or was just the after-effects of the mc- and now, in retrospect- I am glad I held off because my AF was VERY heavy and then went away and then came back for 2 days which has never ever happened- I know had I taken the soy- I would have blamed it on that. With that being said though- I AM open to trying it... I go back to the FS on April 4th and I Hoping he lets me do Clomid and an IUI again in April or May .. so I will base my decision to take soy this next cycle based off of what my doc is willing to do.. if he is going to make me wait 2 more AF's to give me Clomid again or what_~ ORRRRR if I get a BFP! :happydance: Let's hope!


----------



## lintu

hollyw79 said:


> lintu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lintu said:
> 
> 
> ok update, my temp has gone up slightly only to .97.3 nothing to get excited about and no ferns yet I know its early for me but im normally seeing something by now
> 
> im really starting to panic that my cycle is going to be all messed up, im seriously considering buying a duofertility, i know they are expensive but I could use it as contraception after and when TTC again.
> 
> Honestly the temping and OPK's are stressing me out! iv never had a + OPK in the whole yr and a half iv been doing this, i dont notice a change with CM and im crap at temping, still couldnt pin point when i ovulated in december.
> 
> Im also starting to worry that im 31 this yr and whilst thats not old, in fertility term it is and if its taken this long for 1 what about more???
> 
> i have money put aside for baba could use some of that and were not going abroad this yr, i just dont want to have to wait another yr for my :bfp:
> 
> im just feeling very frustrated by it all :growlmad:
> 
> Its very frustrating :( have you been to a fertility specialist or anything? Have both you and your DH been checked out?? Also, are you using OPk's like 3 times a day to make sure you're not missing your surge?? I only ask this bc I was only doing it once a day in December and I realized I DID miss the surge as it can literally happen in as little as 6 hours which is a crazy short window.
> 
> I am 31 too- so I 100% understand how you feel. Sure, I'm not super old- but I'm not in my early 20's either so that clock is TICKING!!!!
> 
> Have you tried Clomid or an IUI or anything to help increase your odds???Click to expand...
> 
> Chris has had SA done and thats all fine, I have a history of Chlamydia when I was 15 but didnt have it long and it didnt progress to anything. Iv had bloods and my hormones are find and im ovulating, Iv had scans done by a FS/Gynea and he said they looked fine, I was booked in for a lap in Feb but becuase of the :bfp: and subsiquent mmc, I have to go back and see the FS before they will put me back for a lap cos my circumstances have changed.
> 
> When I went to see him I hadnt had any hint of a :bfp: the only thing they said is when I see him next time they will put me at the top of the list for anything they do, my appointment is in July think they are hoping i get a :bfp: before that!
> 
> Iv been doing OPK, 3/4 times per day, bought a load of cheapy ones off ebay, but i drink alot of water think it dilutes them. Never had more than a fint line on them :shrug: bought some of the first response ones when i first started but was doing them at the wrong time of day :dohh: I was a newbie back then :haha::haha:
> 
> Last time I caught we DTD from CD11 to CD16 every day, and was pooped :haha: we werent trying or anything it just happened that way :haha: I now i ovulate around CD18/19 so think the :spermy: was a little old hence MMC :shrug:
> 
> Clutching a straws but you never know.
> 
> Dont think they ould put me on clomid as im regular (or i was anyway) thought about Soy but was never brave enough to take it, didnt want to risk cocking things up altogetherClick to expand...
> 
> It's possible that the water you drink is diluting them.. have you thought about just reducing your intake and trying really hard to hold it for like 3 hours during O days???
> 
> I think they WOULD put you on Clomid.. especially if you asked- even if you are ovulating fine and if everything looks good.. because it can do 1 of 2 things.. it can either make you produce more eggs= higher chance of conception or it can improve the quality of one egg.. it all depends which days in your cycle you take it on. I O fine and I also have very regular cycles- my doc gave it to me for an extra boost and it worked first try- mc of course- but I am anxious to take it again honestly. I took it to increase # of eggs.. the reason is because my DH had a poor SA. So, it can help anyone really. It's worth looking into.
> 
> I agree with you on the soy- I actually bought it because I dreaded thinking that I would have to wait 3 months til I could take Clomid again-but the 1st month I couldn't with the mc- and then this month I was scared as HECK to do something screwy like you said .. I've only had the 1 AF since the mc and if something quirky did happen_ I didn't want to wonder whether it was the soy or was just the after-effects of the mc- and now, in retrospect- I am glad I held off because my AF was VERY heavy and then went away and then came back for 2 days which has never ever happened- I know had I taken the soy- I would have blamed it on that. With that being said though- I AM open to trying it... I go back to the FS on April 4th and I Hoping he lets me do Clomid and an IUI again in April or May .. so I will base my decision to take soy this next cycle based off of what my doc is willing to do.. if he is going to make me wait 2 more AF's to give me Clomid again or what_~ ORRRRR if I get a BFP! :happydance: Let's hope!Click to expand...

ooh didnt know that bout clomid, might look into it if no look in next few cycles. Sounds like youv been through the mill huni :hugs::hugs: I know what you mean, if anything happened and i had taken something then i would always blame myself and what id done :hugs:

Funnily enough my first AF was the same, really heavy, then eased off to spotting over 3 days then then full on flow again :shrug: full 8 days in all, havent had one like that since before BCP


----------



## Hanskiz

lintu said:


> Funnily enough my first AF was the same, really heavy, then eased off to spotting over 3 days then then full on flow again :shrug: full 8 days in all, havent had one like that since before BCP

This is very reassuring. I'm on day 9!! :wacko:


----------



## PineappleRock

Well it looks like my strange cycle might finally have an end... I was crampy yesterday and started light spotting today. Looks like soy shortened my lp :(


----------



## Hanskiz

PineappleRock said:


> Well it looks like my strange cycle might finally have an end... I was crampy yesterday and started light spotting today. Looks like soy shortened my lp :(

Could it not be implantation spotting? You're only 8DPO aren't you?


----------



## debzie

:bfn: This morning on Ic strip did not expect anything else really but couldnot wait. Total Poas addict. x


----------



## Hanskiz

debzie said:


> :bfn: This morning on Ic strip did not expect anything else really but couldnot wait. Total Poas addict. x

Keep on testing!!! I'm a total addict too but have PROMISED OH I will not test until 17th. That's between 1-3 days after af is due... I'll be going nuts by then!! :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Hanskiz there is no way I could possible have that will power. I would just cave in. Even last month when I knew I could not possibly be pregnant I still tested lol. If Im not taking hpts I am peeing on opks. ITS AN AFFLICTION LOL.


----------



## PineappleRock

Hanskiz said:


> PineappleRock said:
> 
> 
> Well it looks like my strange cycle might finally have an end... I was crampy yesterday and started light spotting today. Looks like soy shortened my lp :(
> 
> Could it not be implantation spotting? You're only 8DPO aren't you?Click to expand...

I feel like I don't know anymore, this cycle has been so strange but looks like I'm 8 DPO. I think it's too much brown blood for implantation spotting. I guess I'll just have to wait it out. I'm not testing until Friday if AF hasn't been here by then (13 DPO) - last cycle she was here after 12 DPO. 

How is everyone else doing? I've had so much going on with work, school, & other things I'm so stressed out. I don't think I have ever been this crabby!


----------



## lintu

I'm having a very strange cycle, temps were on the rise and have this morning gone down, ferning was starting and has now stopped :shrug:


----------



## spellfairy

today i have dulling cramps on left hand side. cm seems to have gone sticky but cp is still high. No positive opks althou i think i ov early as ewcm last wednsday so dtd all weekend so hope i caught a egg if there was an egg. Ive only 3-4 ov strips left so iam gonna do one midday everyday til they run out :( if it shows positive then i get my oh to travel more to me, if not dtd all next weekend so i heighten my chances:) Hope iam experiancing implantion now , fingers crossed the soy preseed and epo are working their magic:)


----------



## truthbtold

Good Morning Ladies, I think I missed my surge. I have some slight O pains on CD7 I started testing on my opk CD8 and have been getting nothing but Negatives yet now I have a temp shift. Im so confused.


----------



## PineappleRock

truthbtold said:


> Good Morning Ladies, I think I missed my surge. I have some slight O pains on CD7 I started testing on my opk CD8 and have been getting nothing but Negatives yet now I have a temp shift. Im so confused.

:hugs:


----------



## PineappleRock

spellfairy said:


> today i have dulling cramps on left hand side. cm seems to have gone sticky but cp is still high. No positive opks althou i think i ov early as ewcm last wednsday so dtd all weekend so hope i caught a egg if there was an egg. Ive only 3-4 ov strips left so iam gonna do one midday everyday til they run out :( if it shows positive then i get my oh to travel more to me, if not dtd all next weekend so i heighten my chances:) Hope iam experiancing implantion now , fingers crossed the soy preseed and epo are working their magic:)

:hugs: fingers crossed!


----------



## PineappleRock

debzie said:


> Hanskiz there is no way I could possible have that will power. I would just cave in. Even last month when I knew I could not possibly be pregnant I still tested lol. If Im not taking hpts I am peeing on opks. ITS AN AFFLICTION LOL.

I'm actually so over peeing on things, LOL. My period is due on Friday. I only have IC & 2 digital tests, so I ordered 4 FRER tests yesterday from amazon so that they won't be here until Wednesday and I can't test TOO early - I'll be 12 be 12 DPO on Thursday and that would be the earliest I can test with FMU on the FRER. If I get a BFP on Thursday that means I will get my March BFP after all this soy craziness... or Friday, will be April Fool's Day and my DH won't believe me, hmm.... 

I'm done with the IC, they drive me crazy! If I'm not pregnant this cycle, I'm getting digital OPKs. Those little sticks are driving me nuts. 

I was doing so well at not symptom spotting, but I have felt like utter crap the past few days so I can't help but to wonder... plus, everything is so different than last cycle when I definitely wasn't pregnant. The past 2 months my sore breasts started at 1 DPO, this cycle it was 6 DPO. I NEVER spot until the day before AF arrives, and I spotted now at 8DPO & 9 DPO. I have been taking naps every day. I normally have a good appetite and have to eat breakfast, and I eat really healthy. For the past few days I haven't been able to eat anything that wasn't junk food. I came really close to throwing up on Saturday night, but luckily I had a compazine tab and went to sleep. I hope this is it! I haven't been emotional since my pregnancy a few months ago, and this weekend so many things have made me tear up and it's so not like me. I am under great stress though, so this could be stress craziness and not early pregnancy craziness.


----------



## truthbtold

Pineapple Rock, Im with you so tired of testing and getting negative results. I dont even have hpt at home. If AF is late thats the only way I am testing.


----------



## lintu

fingers x'd Pineapple Rock, :hugs:

I have full on ferns today on my ovulation microscope so am off to get jiggy with it shortly :haha: :blush:

im so excited, still nothing on OPK, but then thats nothing new!!


----------



## PineappleRock

truthbtold said:


> Pineapple Rock, Im with you so tired of testing and getting negative results. I dont even have hpt at home. If AF is late thats the only way I am testing.

Yeah me too. I'm thinking I didn't need to order any FRER, I could just wait until Saturday and use one of the digitals.


----------



## LiSa2010

hey ladies! CD12 for me today. I got a faint line yesterday with FMU but couldnt test after that bcuz was away from home. also tested this morning with FMU and white was snow! tested again at 3pm today and very very faint. Im thinking my surge may have been yesterday. luckily, we've been DTD at the right times :thumbup:

FXd 

:hug:

:hugs:


----------



## debzie

PineappleRock said:


> debzie said:
> 
> 
> Hanskiz there is no way I could possible have that will power. I would just cave in. Even last month when I knew I could not possibly be pregnant I still tested lol. If Im not taking hpts I am peeing on opks. ITS AN AFFLICTION LOL.
> 
> I'm actually so over peeing on things, LOL. My period is due on Friday. I only have IC & 2 digital tests, so I ordered 4 FRER tests yesterday from amazon so that they won't be here until Wednesday and I can't test TOO early - I'll be 12 be 12 DPO on Thursday and that would be the earliest I can test with FMU on the FRER. If I get a BFP on Thursday that means I will get my March BFP after all this soy craziness... or Friday, will be April Fool's Day and my DH won't believe me, hmm....
> 
> I'm done with the IC, they drive me crazy! If I'm not pregnant this cycle, I'm getting digital OPKs. Those little sticks are driving me nuts.
> 
> I was doing so well at not symptom spotting, but I have felt like utter crap the past few days so I can't help but to wonder... plus, everything is so different than last cycle when I definitely wasn't pregnant. The past 2 months my sore breasts started at 1 DPO, this cycle it was 6 DPO. I NEVER spot until the day before AF arrives, and I spotted now at 8DPO & 9 DPO. I have been taking naps every day. I normally have a good appetite and have to eat breakfast, and I eat really healthy. For the past few days I haven't been able to eat anything that wasn't junk food. I came really close to throwing up on Saturday night, but luckily I had a compazine tab and went to sleep. I hope this is it! I haven't been emotional since my pregnancy a few months ago, and this weekend so many things have made me tear up and it's so not like me. I am under great stress though, so this could be stress craziness and not early pregnancy craziness.Click to expand...

all sounds really positive pineapple. I have been symptom spotting but they are the same as last cycle even my temps are exactly the same. Had a temp dip this morning but again not getting excited because the same happened last month. I continue to be so pessimistic for this cycle even though we did everything right. I am defiantly done with Ics now and am going to give poas next cycle will go cold turkey I think lol.


----------



## spellfairy

pineapplerock looks great for u :)


----------



## gueyilla1985

hello everyone can i join you guys in ttc an xmas baby?


----------



## Dew

Can I join you guys too? We got our first ever BFP last Christmas but I miscarried in Feb. 
For current cycle, CD1 was March 9 and AF due date is April 3 (25 day cycle). I might be on 8-9 DPO today. Now that I know how it is supposed to feel in 2WW if pregnant, I am considering myself out this cycle. 
Almost everyone around me is pregnant and more and more ladies seem to be bringing their pregnancy news to me every day, I feel cheated and find it very difficult to be happy for others. Hope you all can understand. Thanks and good luck to you all!!


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: gueyilla/Dew, welcome!

sorry for you loss. 

dew, I understand you completely. Im on cycle #4 and am hoping and praying that this is my month. 

did you ladies do anything different this cycle than last cycle?

I wanted to do Soy but didnt get it in time, maybe next cycle if i get a bfn this month. 

:hug:

:hugs:


----------



## gueyilla1985

HELLO!! i have a ? for all you have you heard of phyto-estrogen GNC brand vit for ttc?


----------



## PineappleRock

debzie said:


> PineappleRock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debzie said:
> 
> 
> Hanskiz there is no way I could possible have that will power. I would just cave in. Even last month when I knew I could not possibly be pregnant I still tested lol. If Im not taking hpts I am peeing on opks. ITS AN AFFLICTION LOL.
> 
> I'm actually so over peeing on things, LOL. My period is due on Friday. I only have IC & 2 digital tests, so I ordered 4 FRER tests yesterday from amazon so that they won't be here until Wednesday and I can't test TOO early - I'll be 12 be 12 DPO on Thursday and that would be the earliest I can test with FMU on the FRER. If I get a BFP on Thursday that means I will get my March BFP after all this soy craziness... or Friday, will be April Fool's Day and my DH won't believe me, hmm....
> 
> I'm done with the IC, they drive me crazy! If I'm not pregnant this cycle, I'm getting digital OPKs. Those little sticks are driving me nuts.
> 
> I was doing so well at not symptom spotting, but I have felt like utter crap the past few days so I can't help but to wonder... plus, everything is so different than last cycle when I definitely wasn't pregnant. The past 2 months my sore breasts started at 1 DPO, this cycle it was 6 DPO. I NEVER spot until the day before AF arrives, and I spotted now at 8DPO & 9 DPO. I have been taking naps every day. I normally have a good appetite and have to eat breakfast, and I eat really healthy. For the past few days I haven't been able to eat anything that wasn't junk food. I came really close to throwing up on Saturday night, but luckily I had a compazine tab and went to sleep. I hope this is it! I haven't been emotional since my pregnancy a few months ago, and this weekend so many things have made me tear up and it's so not like me. I am under great stress though, so this could be stress craziness and not early pregnancy craziness.Click to expand...
> 
> all sounds really positive pineapple. I have been symptom spotting but they are the same as last cycle even my temps are exactly the same. Had a temp dip this morning but again not getting excited because the same happened last month. I continue to be so pessimistic for this cycle even though we did everything right. I am defiantly done with Ics now and am going to give poas next cycle will go cold turkey I think lol.Click to expand...




spellfairy said:


> pineapplerock looks great for u :)

Gosh I know it all sounds good but I think it's just too good to be true, especially about all the whining I've done about this cycle and soy screwing everything up. I feel like AF could start at any second! But at the same time, something feels different. 

I'm hoping we all get our April BFPs, my hearts are with all of you - this has been such a long journey! :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Today my temps are up from yesterday but if you look at my chart again last month it did the same. They are allmost exact post ov but I think Soy did change my pre ov temps plus my coverline is way lower from last month. Today I have the usual pms symptoms and nasty cramps. If I am following last month 11 day lp then I am due af thurs. Next month I am going to do soy again and join Pineapple with the digital opks I have had my fill of staring at lines. Also going to take asprin from cd1 to till I get a lh surge starting as I did last month. Good luck to all you other ladies. x x x


----------



## LiSa2010

hi ladies!

gueyilla, Ive never heard of those vits, what are they supposed to do?

prock/debzie, good luck to you ladies!

truth, how are you?

spell, any new updates?

hello to everyone!

:hug:

:hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

i got another faint positive opk with FMU this morning. still waiting to O I guess. I got negative yesterday morning with FMU, negative at 3pm, and very very faint yesterday at 7pm. will test again around 2pm, wish me luck ladies!


----------



## debzie

Good luck Lisa looks like its starting to happen! xx


----------



## truthbtold

Good Morning Ladies,

Im still hanging in here, I didnt have any strong O pains this cycle so who knows whats going to happen. I apparently have O'd even though I didnt get a positive opk guess I missed my surge. 

FXD for everyone.


----------



## debzie

Good luck truthbtold. It took forever for me to get the surge this cycle didnot help that I had changed my opk strips to another brand, did not realise that they come in different sensitivities like hpts do.:dohh:

Going to try digital for next cycle just been pricing them up on the net. x


----------



## truthbtold

I love my clearblue digital, as crazy as it sounds I think I would have got a positive if I would have tested with it CD7, that was the day I had cramping.


----------



## gueyilla1985

someone said it was soy but with epo and some other ttc stuff she said she got her :bfp: with it


----------



## LiSa2010

gueyilla, WoW! I just looked it up on GNC and thought, why haven't I heard of this before... it looks like it has all the things that we all talk about to conceive... Bvits, Soy, EPO etc and it has calcium which we all need in our diet.... are you taking this?


----------



## truthbtold

Gueyilla, I am going to do some research on that one, thanks for the info.


----------



## truthbtold

My question would be is this something you take everyday or five days out of your cycle since too much soy can have a negative impact on fertility.


----------



## LiSa2010

oooooh great question truth... i wonder if there are threads on here about this...


----------



## gueyilla1985

Im gonna start taking my next cycle but im only gonna take it for those 5 days because i read that soy is not good to take everyday. oh yeah that vits are for menopause women so its ok for them to take it everyday lol i have done some reasearch lol but i think its good for all of us to do it


----------



## LiSa2010

what cycle days are you going to take it? 
now Im wondering if I should do this instead and not take anthing else individually... decisions, decisions... lol are you taking anything else besides this?

sorry for all the ?s :hugs:


----------



## gueyilla1985

CD3-5 like you would soy lol no i am only taking this and nothing else


----------



## LiSa2010

okay... wow Im going to research and see if I find any sucess stories on this... lol

thanks!


----------



## gueyilla1985

i have been looking but i cant find much on ttc stories except on here but i dont remember where i saw it lol but i know she said she got her :bfp:


----------



## truthbtold

How many MG are you going to take?


----------



## gueyilla1985

im not sure i have to really read on it when it gets here to see how much soy it has in it then ill know but i think like 4 caps


----------



## LiSa2010

just googled it and it's basically Soy with the extra vits we need. I am definitely going to look into getting this and trying it out if it's a bfn this cycle.... I was going to give Soy a try next month and this will cover that and most of the extra vits Im taking..

if I do this, I will do, cd2-cd5 2 capsules, cd6 - 3 capsules, will up it the cycle after if i get a bfn... hopefully this month will be my lucky cycle and I won't need to take this at all :thumbup:


----------



## gueyilla1985

huh i think that sounds like a good plan lol


----------



## PineappleRock

3rd day of brown spotting, and my temps aren't doing anything magical so I'm not getting my hopes up - will probably just keep spotting until AF shows up :(

I don't really know what my plan is for next cycle other than no soy and no IC opks or hpts.


----------



## LiSa2010

PineappleRock said:


> 3rd day of brown spotting, and my temps aren't doing anything magical so I'm not getting my hopes up - will probably just keep spotting until AF shows up :(
> 
> I don't really know what my plan is for next cycle other than no soy and no IC opks or hpts.

:hugs: :hug: :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Sorry to hear that Pineapple but as I say your not out until the witch opens the flood gates. I have the last pms symptom tonight which is hot heavy boobs which is my signal that the witch is round the corner, been cramping like mad as well today and look like a spotty teenager. Oh the joys of the female reproductive cycle.

I am definetly keeping away from ics next cycle going to order digital opks and frer. That soy stuff looks good but I still have some left from this month. 

Hope evryone else is feeling good? x


----------



## PineappleRock

I need someone to tell me I'm not crazy.

I'm so cranky, I don't think I've ever been this crabby in my entire life. I have no energy, I have to sneak naps in all the time. I'm nauseated and can really only tolerate milk, giant cupcakes, and italian ice from Rita's. It's so unlike me but the only thing I can even think about eating is junk food. I've been spotting brown since 8dpo, a little bit today but the spotting tapered off for the most part, now 10 dpo. My breasts are incredibly sore. I've had headaches, hot flashes, and today a nosebleed. I get dizzy and light headed. I've had cramps on and off. I was bored and today I noticed my cervix is blue tinted (Chadwick's sign) I noticed that when I was pregnant the last time, but I honestly haven't looked at it since to know if it was like that before I was pregnant, or went back to normal after I was done miscarrying. All this craziness started at 6 DPO. Normally my sore breasts start at 1DPO, and that is the only symptom I have until the day before AF starts, I get cramps & spotting. I feel like crap. The past 2 days my hair has been surprisingly manageable and I just think that is suspicious, it never cooperates!


----------



## PineappleRock

debzie said:


> Sorry to hear that Pineapple but as I say your not out until the witch opens the flood gates. I have the last pms symptom tonight which is hot heavy boobs which is my signal that the witch is round the corner, been cramping like mad as well today and look like a spotty teenager. Oh the joys of the female reproductive cycle.
> 
> I am definetly keeping away from ics next cycle going to order digital opks and frer. That soy stuff looks good but I still have some left from this month.
> 
> Hope evryone else is feeling good? x

I've felt like I was on the verge of AF since Sunday. I hate that early pregnancy symptoms are pretty much the same as PMS! I hope the witch is going to skip you and you're having early pregnancy symptoms right now. When do you test?


----------



## debzie

Pinapple I would say you are pregnant with all those symptoms not long now and we. both can test. I'm going to hold out now till Friday if i follow last month cycle i had an 11 day lp. Sobif the witch diesnot show thurs will test friday/Saturday its mothers day on sunday so that would be great. Only have ics in yhe house 25miu. When are you testing pineapple? X


----------



## LiSa2010

hi ladies!
prock: no you're not crazy! :hugs: your symptoms definitely sound like you're preggo to me too. Im keeping everything crossed for you. when r u testing?

debzie: ooh excited for you! good luck, hope you get your bfp too :hugs:

truth: do you think you're further along than 5dpo? when r u testing?

spell: how are you doing? havent seen you on. 

:hi: everyone!

afm: cd14, I got another faint opk with FMU. does that mean that I havent Od yet? I had bad cramps last night. this morning not so bad. Im going to test again at 3pm. 

:hug:


----------



## truthbtold

Lisa, I wont be testing this cycle. Im just waiting for AF, not really optimistic either. My due date is approaching fast April 21st so Im just kinda down. 

I would say yes your either ovulating now, or will be soon.


----------



## LiSa2010

truthbtold said:


> Lisa, I wont be testing this cycle. Im just waiting for AF, not really optimistic either. My due date is approaching fast April 21st so Im just kinda down.
> 
> I would say yes your either ovulating now, or will be soon.

awww girl stay as positive as possible. you are not out until AF shows up.. and remember that you can have OR can't have preggo symptoms and still be preggo.... 
think positive :thumbup:

:hug: for you feeling down and due date Apr 21st :hug:

I never got the + on my opk, they've always been faint. oh well I've DTD plenty of times and am only DTD every other night from today on until cd20.


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Lisa:hugs:

I hope you catch your eggy, :happydance:


----------



## PineappleRock

no tests necessary, AF is here :(


----------



## gueyilla1985

Im sorry she got you!!!


----------



## LiSa2010

oh Im sorry the :witch: got you! :hugs:


----------



## debzie

:hugs:So sorry pineapple:hugs:

Fresh cycle and fresh hope! I feel that this week is never ending. Think I will know either way tomorrow the way I am cramping again today, cm is now sticky and I can do nowt but eat and be irritated with everything Sure signs the witch is on her way.

Take it you are staying off the soy this cycle then?

Best of luck with this cycle huni.:hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Sorry AF arrived Pineapplerock. I hope someone manages to get s BFP this cycle!


----------



## spellfairy

Lisa hey iam ok just been staying away as iam pissed off with trying lol. iam on cd 15-17 think i ov day cd8 cos of ewcm but i dunno the craic! awe well see what happens...


----------



## gueyilla1985

here is my opk for today
 



Attached Files:







test strips #1.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 4









test strips #2.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## PineappleRock

debzie said:


> :hugs:So sorry pineapple:hugs:
> 
> Fresh cycle and fresh hope! I feel that this week is never ending. Think I will know either way tomorrow the way I am cramping again today, cm is now sticky and I can do nowt but eat and be irritated with everything Sure signs the witch is on her way.
> 
> Take it you are staying off the soy this cycle then?
> 
> Best of luck with this cycle huni.:hugs:

I'm not doing anything this cycle except for temping & having sex. I'm going to try to do it as naturally as possible. With my DH working away most of the time, there is no guarantee anyway. I will not use any OPKs (if at all) until I have EWCM. That worked for me the first 2 times I ovulated after the miscarriage, it only took 2 opks to catch the surge each time. 

I feel like a wreck, today has been horrible. 

Best of luck to you, I hope AF doesn't get you!


----------



## PineappleRock

truthbtold said:


> Sorry AF arrived Pineapplerock. I hope someone manages to get s BFP this cycle!

I know! Poppy got a Thanksgiving baby, now someone needs to get a Christmas baby! I'm trying to get a mid January baby this time, although if I am lucky this time I'll only be 5 weeks when we fly to Disney World in May. Oh well, I'll try anyway. Baby > Disney World.


----------



## PineappleRock

spellfairy said:


> Lisa hey iam ok just been staying away as iam pissed off with trying lol. iam on cd 15-17 think i ov day cd8 cos of ewcm but i dunno the craic! awe well see what happens...

Fingers crossed you ovulated!! Here's hoping you don't have a crazy cycle like I just had, where I thought I ovulated on CD14 only to find out on CD28 that instead of a BFP I was getting a postive OPK lol. Good luck! I know how you feel too, I'm so sick of trying!


----------



## LiSa2010

:hugs: prock, sending you lots of :hug: your way! i know how you feel. darn :witch: I hate her! :hugs:

:hi: spell! Ive missed you! glad you're back, I know what you mean about staying away from BnB and all the TTC thing. Im really hoping you get your bfp! :hugs:

gueyilla, looking good! you're almost there. is today your first day testing with OPK?


----------



## gueyilla1985

no but i hadnt tested in a while


----------



## LiSa2010

it looks like you got your + opk and its weaning down OR you're gearing up to O, I think lol. either way, get to BDing lady!!! :rofl: good luck!


----------



## gueyilla1985

i will i just wanted to say that my sons 1 bday will be on saturday i dont know what to do i miss him so much i cant believe its been so long since he left and that im still not preggo


----------



## LiSa2010

:hugs: aww sweety, I am so sorry for the loss of your son :hugs: I can only imagine what you are going through! "Happy Early bday Kyle"! :hugs:
its okay to yell at the world! I am here if you need to vent or talk. :hugs:


----------



## PineappleRock

gueyilla1985 said:


> i will i just wanted to say that my sons 1 bday will be on saturday i dont know what to do i miss him so much i cant believe its been so long since he left and that im still not preggo

I'm so sorry for the loss of your son :hugs:


----------



## debzie

gueyilla1985 said:


> i will i just wanted to say that my sons 1 bday will be on saturday i dont know what to do i miss him so much i cant believe its been so long since he left and that im still not preggo

:hugs:So sorry for you loss are you doing anything special to remember his birthday?:hugs:
Those opks are looking good.:thumbup:


:hugs:Pineapple I know how you feel as my OH works away too it just makes things even harder. Poppy once said not only do you have to catch an egg but have to catch you OH too lol. :haha:


----------



## gueyilla1985

we dont have anything planned as of yet but i think we will


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!

:hugs: gueyilla :hugs:

so ladies it's cd15 and I got my pos opk with FMU today.... hooray!!! it's :sex: time the next 3 days... lol

how are you all doing?


----------



## debzie

Go catch that eggy Lisa good luck.


----------



## LiSa2010

thanks Debzie!


----------



## LiSa2010

just an update: I got my pos opk on the way down. tested at 1:30pm and it was faint. I think my surge may have started late last night, maybe around 10ish... 

I've been reading and some say we O 12-48 hours after first pos OPK and some say 12-48 hrs after last pos OPK.... I could be Oing right now.... Eggy can live up to 12-24hrs so I am still hoping I catch it.

wish me luck ladies...


----------



## poppy666

Good luck Lisa :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## PineappleRock

good luck Lisa, I'm really rooting for you!!


----------



## josiesmama

i'm hoping that im in the 2WW right now! my BBT thermometer has apparently been faulty so I dont know if i ovulated or not!


----------



## debzie

Well no Xmas baby for me this year. Maybe I will get a new years baby instead. Good luck to all you ladies who still have a chance. X


----------



## PineappleRock

debzie said:


> Well no Xmas baby for me this year. Maybe I will get a new years baby instead. Good luck to all you ladies who still have a chance. X

oh I'm so sorry Debzie! :hugs:


----------



## gueyilla1985

So sorry hun!


----------



## lintu

Well iv had my thermal shift so i guess iv done all i can for this mth, although I have just worked out that based on my ovulation date my EDD would be December 24th :dohh:


----------



## debzie

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Good luck lintu sending some:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!

josie welcome! FXd you caught the eggy!

lintu, that's all we can do right?! try and catch that surge and hope the :spermy: swim fast so they can catch that eggy! :thumbup: hope you get that :bfp:

debzie, sorry the nasty hag showed up... I have everything crossed for you for a New Year's baby! 

gueyilla, how many dpo are you?

truth, any new news?

:hi: prock! hope you're doing well.. :hugs:

:hi: spell! hope you're fine as well :hugs:

afm: Im 4dpo and woke up with breasts soreness, it could be that i slept on them last night but as soon as I woke up... my gosh, I felt them :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## gueyilla1985

i still havent ov according to ff and my body hasnt in a while


----------



## LeeC

Hi Ladies

Yep, that's me done all I can this month too, so my due date if I get my BFP will 25th Dec, if not it's a new year baby I'll be trying for, it's so hard to keep going sometimes but I'm staying positive until i get to test, good luck everyone xxx


----------



## WoodyA

Gl everyone xxx


----------



## truthbtold

Hey Ladies,

Lisa my temps seem to be declining so I think Im out.


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: leec, good luck to you, :dust:

truth, oh no. just looked at your chart. you are still way above the cover line... stay positive sweety.. I hope your temp goes back up... FXd for you! :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks, how are you feeling so far?


----------



## LiSa2010

so far I woke up with really sore breasts this morning, it felt like they were going to fall off, can you imagine... hoping that's a good sign. also had some pressure in abdomen at 2dpo... last month I had all the symptoms and bfn... im symptom spotting but not gonna put too much thinking into it... :shrug:


----------



## gueyilla1985

i got the :spermy: test today yay!!! gonna use it tonight hehehe


----------



## truthbtold

Good luck ladies!!!!!!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

my opk was almost + or totally + that always confuses me but anyways my temp went up so i guess i think i did ov yay!!


----------



## LiSa2010

:wohoo: for Oing!! :wohoo:


----------



## gueyilla1985

YAY!!!!


----------



## LiSa2010

FXd the :spermy: caught the egg!!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

So i took a first response ov test and its cleasrly neg but the internet cheapy is pos. what do you think? which should i trust?
 



Attached Files:







test 1.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 6









test 2.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## gueyilla1985

if i get preggo this cycle my due date would be dec 25!!! OMG!!! IM PRAYING THAT I DID OV..


----------



## LiSa2010

oh that would be awesome!! wow interesting on your OPKs. this is my first time doing opk so not sure which one you should go with. girl Im stumpped :shrug:


----------



## gueyilla1985

LiSa2010 said:


> oh that would be awesome!! wow interesting on your OPKs. this is my first time doing opk so not sure which one you should go with. girl Im stumpped :shrug:

i know tell me about it they are so confusing lol


----------



## LiSa2010

if your temp goes up the next 2 days, FF will say that you O on cd17. when did you get your first + opk? what is your CM like?


----------



## hollyw79

I would go with cheapy's because I would bet they have a lower sensitivity.. this happened to me- I got the positive OPK with a cheapy right before the digital- the cheapy was CLEARLY positive. It may catch the surge sooner. Definitely get busy! Wouldn't hurt regardless!!! :dust:


----------



## gueyilla1985

LiSa2010 said:


> if your temp goes up the next 2 days, FF will say that you O on cd17. when did you get your first + opk? what is your CM like?

i had my first yesterday i was having a sort of pos before that. i have watery cm but i have had ewcm before


----------



## gueyilla1985

hollyw79 said:
 

> I would go with cheapy's because I would bet they have a lower sensitivity.. this happened to me- I got the positive OPK with a cheapy right before the digital- the cheapy was CLEARLY positive. It may catch the surge sooner. Definitely get busy! Wouldn't hurt regardless!!! :dust:

yeah i think that is what is happening but we will know if my temp stays up


----------



## hollyw79

lotsa lotsa lotsa dust!! :dust:


----------



## truthbtold

OMG! Gueyilla1985 I thought those were hpt for a minute I was about to do the happy dance for you.


----------



## gueyilla1985

Dont worry soon enough i will be posting hpt lol but thank you for the OMG lol


----------



## LiSa2010

LOL FXd for you gueyilla...

truth your ticker says 12dpo, have you tested?


----------



## truthbtold

Nope Lisa I wont be testing. I am having a horrible month I was due to have McKinley on the 21st, I should be big fat and none months pregnant right now. My heart would break in two if I had to look at an Bfn. I will just wait for AF.


----------



## LiSa2010

truthbtold said:


> Nope Lisa I wont be testing. I am having a horrible month I was due to have McKinley on the 21st, I should be big fat and none months pregnant right now. My heart would break in two if I had to look at an Bfn. I will just wait for AF.

:hugs: awww, I know how hard it must be for you. I am praying that you get your :bfp: :hugs:
when is AF due?


----------



## truthbtold

The soy caused me to O two days early so technically AF should arrive on the 11th but according to FF based on a 14day LP AF should arrive on the 9th.


----------



## LiSa2010

oh wow that's this weekend.... I am keeping everything crossed for you... :hugs:
come on :bfp:


----------



## poppy666

truthbtold said:


> Nope Lisa I wont be testing. I am having a horrible month I was due to have McKinley on the 21st, I should be big fat and none months pregnant right now. My heart would break in two if I had to look at an Bfn. I will just wait for AF.

Big hugs sweetie & fx'd tightly that this your month :hugs::hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks a bunch ladies :)


----------



## gueyilla1985

ok last opk for tonight before i go nuts
 



Attached Files:







test strips 1.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## poppy666

wow deffo positive :happydance: go get the goods x


----------



## LiSa2010

YAY for POSITIVE OPK!!!!! 
have fun catching the egg :winkwink:


----------



## gueyilla1985

Hello and good morning!!! how is everyone? 

My temp went down not by much but still down i think its going the wrong way


----------



## LiSa2010

I think they are still looking good :thumbup: good luck, FXd this is your month!


----------



## gueyilla1985

i am 3po but i dont know cause i got a dark opk last night... err i dont kno what to think


----------



## LiSa2010

I say just keep BDing whenever you can, but it sounds like you're Oing or have O already.... 
here's some baby :dust: for you!!!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

LiSa2010 said:


> I say just keep BDing whenever you can, but it sounds like you're Oing or have O already....
> here's some baby :dust: for you!!!!

i hope that i can get my :bfp::happydance:


----------



## truthbtold

Lisa how many more days before you start testing?


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: truth, oh gosh Im going to give 10dpo a chance and test on Sunday but if it's a bfn I will test again on Tuesday or Wednesday 12/13dpo. AF should be here for you on Sunday/Monday right? I know you're not testing and waiting for AF instead. I have everything crossed for you that you get your :bfp: I know it would be really special for you this month. :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Lisa I got really tempted to go buy a digital today but oh talked me out of it lol. I feel like af is on her way but hopefully she stays away. Fxd for the both of us.


----------



## Gem09

Hi Girls

Im 11dpo and i stupidly poas and got a negative, AF not due till Monday, is they still hope for me?????

Congrats to all with BFP!! XXX


----------



## truthbtold

Gem09 yep there still a chance good luck to you


----------



## gueyilla1985

Gem09 said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Im 11dpo and i stupidly poas and got a negative, AF not due till Monday, is they still hope for me?????
> 
> Congrats to all with BFP!! XXX

still hope until :witch: shows up


----------



## Gem09

Awww thanks ladies, you have made me feel more positive now!! xxx


----------



## lintu

well Iv agreed with DH to put my test date back to the 16th, I could be bald by that point!!!

But I will deffo be late :hugs: please please please, this is my mth for my beautifull baby :hugs:


----------



## gueyilla1985

i hope that ff is wrong but i wont know. i thought you didnt ov until after you had a surge not before maybe im about to ov and ff is wrong


----------



## hollyw79

gueyilla1985 said:


> i hope that ff is wrong but i wont know. i thought you didnt ov until after you had a surge not before maybe im about to ov and ff is wrong

You definitely O after the surge.. not before :hugs:


----------



## gueyilla1985

well TMI but im having creamy white cm and it alot. plus im also having so much cramping now


----------



## PineappleRock

Hey everyone I haven't checked in for a while - how are you doing? I'm trying to relax this cycle as much as possible. School & work have been crazy, and last cycle just about killed me. Looks like I'll be starting Clomid in June since my cycles refuse to regulate. I hope everyone is doing well, I'm praying for some BFPs up in here soon!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

I hope that you get the answers you need


----------



## spellfairy

Hi everyone, my net down and I was fostering twins this week, so along with my child I was busy. If you remember I thought I'd ov at day seven cos of ewcm but I didn't miss the egg. On a whim I used my last ov test on day 18 last fridAy and whoo hoo brill:) so dtd that night and four times over 3 days I used preseed on the third morning as no cm. Hope I have caught it. I hVe missed you all :( but it's Been good not be here worrying as past three months been hel l :( two week wait awful but I ve got throu past eight days grand, calmer:) crampie n nipples so sensitive my only two syms so fingers crossed:) so want this Xmas ba. My post mortem results for my loss in jan due 5 may:( be nice to be preg.


----------



## poppy666

Good luck Spellfairy will be lurking for that xmas baby :hugs::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## truthbtold

Good Luck Spellfairy!!!!

Im out this month ladies ...heres to a new cycle of ttc!


----------



## gueyilla1985

I just learned a lesson never let a hpt and an opk touch. i got a false pos very light but looked pos wow right?!!!


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!

spell, it's been a while, I hope you caught the eggy!! FXd

truth, sorry the :witch: got you!

gueyilla, good luck!

the :witch: got me today... Im okay :flower: I will be NTNP from now on...

good luck ladies! lots of hugs your way!!!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## gueyilla1985

I got a :bfn: this morning so im gonna stop testing till after 14dpo. i know im still way to early


----------



## spellfairy

i done a frer two days ago and today just now and bfn i hate not seeing that line. My period was here last month on day 28 and today it is day 29:( ok i ovulated 4 days later this month... iam not very hopefull thou!:( i have sore left boob and pains have gone... i just dunno anymore:( i want to be positive , but will be will be... on a good note i won the business award at my university yest! what a shock at the awards ceremony!:)


----------



## Sarah-Jane

I'm really hoping for a christmas baby :) I got a BFP yesterday but I only miscarried 4 weeks ago so I don't know whether it's left over hormones or not. Hopefully not :)
Good luck to you all :D xxx


----------



## gueyilla1985

Well i got a :bfn: this morning


----------



## truthbtold

Sorry for the BFN ladies! Im praying one of us or all of us lol get our BFP


----------



## gueyilla1985

Thank you!!


----------



## Hanskiz

Hi ladies :flower:

BFN for me with FMU this morning. I know it's still early but I had a + by now with previous pregnancies. :cry:

I've never really felt in this month though so not overly upset - also not out til af shows. Right???

Good luck all... :hugs:


----------



## lintu

Still not 100% sure where im up to :shrug: had a slight temp dip this morning but way above the coverline, havent dared re test since the other day :hugs:

I'm gonna see what my temp does in the morning then i might be brave enough to test, im sure im not thou, i feel nothing not even the lil bits that i felt last time, and the only thing i had then was sleepyness all the time. I have a few cramps but that could be AF :shrug:


----------



## essie0828

Hi Ladies! Pineapple, truth, spellfairy ;) I have been away for a bit as well, work has been nuts and I needed a break from thinking about ttc. My cycles have become irregular again and im either ovulating super late or not at all :( So dh and I have been bding every other day to cover all bases. Im not feeling optimistic tho...i miss my 28 day cycles :( this 35+ day crap is for the birds. 

sarah jane, sorry about your loss. a positive hpt 4 weeks post mc....hmmm, did you mc naturally or have a d&c?? I only ask because you could posssibly be pg if you have been trying soon after mc. I had a 2nd tri loss and after surgery my hcg was neg at 9 days. You may want to check in with your doc for a scan hun


----------



## gueyilla1985

I got a :bfn: this morning again


----------



## Hanskiz

I'm out for a Christmas baby. Spotting now (11 dpo) and still crampy so pretty sure af is round the corner. Due on Saturday anyway so not that early really. 

Good luck to everyone who's still in!! :thumbup:

January 2012 baby???? 

xx


----------



## gueyilla1985

So when i got a :bfn: this morning but i guess im not disappointed cause i think i ov on cd21 and not cd17 like ff says so i will have to wait longer


----------



## BabyBoyle

Sorry to those who BFN :(

Im due 23/4, wanting to test NOW even though i know it will be BFN as its far too early. ARGH....


----------



## Gem09

Hey Ladies

Just wondering if any of you have experienced something like this!

Im so confused right now, im 17dpo and did a test yesterday, came back BFN, i normally get af every 28 days, last af showed up at 26 days so if i go by that then im 3 days late or if i got by 28 days im a day late, so i really dont know whats happening!

Am i pregnant or is AF being awkward?

xxx


----------



## Sarah-Jane

essie0828 said:


> Hi Ladies! Pineapple, truth, spellfairy ;) I have been away for a bit as well, work has been nuts and I needed a break from thinking about ttc. My cycles have become irregular again and im either ovulating super late or not at all :( So dh and I have been bding every other day to cover all bases. Im not feeling optimistic tho...i miss my 28 day cycles :( this 35+ day crap is for the birds.
> 
> sarah jane, sorry about your loss. a positive hpt 4 weeks post mc....hmmm, did you mc naturally or have a d&c?? I only ask because you could posssibly be pg if you have been trying soon after mc. I had a 2nd tri loss and after surgery my hcg was neg at 9 days. You may want to check in with your doc for a scan hun

I miscarried naturally at 7 weeks 1 day on the 15th of March. I bled for about 6-7 days and felt perfectly fine after that health wise. But recently, I've had the worst cold ever which is slowly disappearing, I've got back ache n feel sooooo sick!!! I'm just so confused as I don't know whether the symptoms are my mind playing tricks on me!!! I fall pregnant really quickly too, I was on the pill when I fell pregnant with my first, it was the first month ttc when I fell pregnant with the baby we lost and now possibly this one. I've had my second blood test today and I'll get the results tomorrow afternoon to see whether my hcg levels are rising or falling... I really hope they're rising, as scared as I am it'll happen again, we want this so much like every other lovely lady on here. The heartbreaking thing is, my little boy keeps kissing my belly saying baby... how do I explain to a 2 year old that it's not there anymore? It's so difficult :cry: but we're so ready for this, especially my little boy (he keeps telling my dog he's having a baby :blush:) hopefully everything will work out for us all :D good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## gueyilla1985

I bought so frer and im not gonna test till i get to hawaii so wish me luck!! I really hope that i see 2 lines when i do test


----------



## Sarah-Jane

Well, the docs confirmed it yesterday, it was a BFP :) good luck and baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## mikaylasmommy

Sarah-Jane said:


> Well, the docs confirmed it yesterday, it was a BFP :) good luck and baby dust to you all xxx

Congratulations!!! :happydance:

I also think I may have ovulated later than I thought as this is my second cycle off of birth control. A day late and no AF yet so I'm holding onto some hope until the big, bad witch arrives!

Good luck and baby dust to all of you, ladies!


----------



## gueyilla1985

Good Morning!!! all my stuff has left to hawaii!! I leave tues. but anyway my temp went up again yay i guess but at the same time im iffy about it i dont wanna test until after i get to hawaii. so i hope this is it


----------



## PineappleRock

How is everyone doing? Any updates?


----------



## BabyBoyle

Congratulations SJ!!! :D

AF came this morning, im out :0( xx

PRAYING for May BFP :( xx


----------



## gueyilla1985

the :witch: is still here but i think its going away lets hope that this cycle is gonna be a better one with a :bfp: at the end. well i got a house here in hawaii and we move in wen. so i will have more time to update


----------



## truthbtold

Hey Ladies I have some news!!!!!!


----------



## Cornish

Congrats truthbtold!!!
Xx


----------



## LiSa2010

OMG!!! Huge Congrats!!!! I am so happy for you!!!!!!!!!1

what did you do different this cycle? were you still on Soy?

:wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance:


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Ladies,

Lisa the only thing I did different was spend less time on bnb, didnt use opks, and still took my soy. I took it days 2-6 not counting spotting as CD1. 

CD2-120MG
CD3-120MG
CD4-160MG
CD5-160MG
CD6-200MG


----------



## Cornish

Yay for soy!


----------



## PineappleRock

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks PRock!


----------



## poppy666

truthbtold said:


> Hey Ladies I have some news!!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 200708

:bfp::bfp: congratulations sweetie :bfp::bfp::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## LiSa2010

OMG :hi: poppy! how are you? I can't believe you're 12w2d already... it feels like it was just yesterday that you announced your :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Hiya lovely :flower:

NOW missy we need you up the duff :haha: Are you using the Soy? x


----------



## LiSa2010

no I never started b/c it didn't get to me in time for my March cycle and the following month (April) was my daughter's party and wasn't really going to try that month, and right now Im watching my diet and exercising on a daily basis.... but I am really considering doing Soy for the first time this coming cycle - the :witch: is suppose to show her face May 9th or maybe the day b4. Im on a NTNP state of mind through the summer... I don't want to be stressed and obsessed with TTC during the summer, I want to enjoy my summer LOL (But still, Im really considering it lol).


----------



## poppy666

Well fx'd you dont need it sweetie but we all here if you need more advice taking it :hugs::kiss:


----------



## LiSa2010

thanks so much poppy, I love it that you're always so helpful and kind.... I will definitely reach out if I have any questions...


----------



## truthbtold

Lisa, I say go for the soy, it cant hurt. It worked for me and Debzie this cycle


----------



## poppy666

More Soy :baby::baby::baby::baby::haha:

truthbtold totally right it cant hurt to try it :happydance:

PS we should open a thread for expectant Soy bubba's pmsl x


----------



## LiSa2010

okay made up my mind, gonna do it :thumbup:

truth, you said you didn't use OPKs, what did you do to know when you were Oing?


----------



## truthbtold

My schedules are pretty regular so I just dtd when I was close to CD14 lol. I was just about to try evening primerose this cycle. 

Poppy666 that would be great. We cant open it here, so I guess on the groups board!


----------



## truthbtold

Poppy, how many days past O did you get your BFP?


----------



## LiSa2010

okay, exactly what i was thinking i should do with this cycle as I don't want to do OPKs or temp or anything else that's going to add to the stress of it all.. 

thanks ladies!


----------



## truthbtold

Now my temps was the only reason I tested before AF was due, my temp dip and spike, if you look at my chart you can see this cycle the temps are different from last cycle.


----------



## LiSa2010

oh yes I see the difference, implantation dip! did you have inkling that that's what it was and you had a good shot at getting a :bfp:?


----------



## poppy666

truthbtold said:


> Poppy, how many days past O did you get your BFP?

My chart below... i got a very faint at 10dpo but confirmed on 11dpo x


----------



## poppy666

piccy lol x
 



Attached Files:







cazzz.jpg
File size: 104.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## truthbtold

Looks almost identical to my chart past ovulation.

Lisa what is iliking?


----------



## LiSa2010

hi truth! 
sorry just read my post again, meant to write, "did you have an inkling feeling that the dip was implantation dip" inkling just means if you gave it any thought or you had a suspicion or a feeling of knowing

I agree, your charts look very similar...


----------



## truthbtold

The thought crossed my mind but since it was my husbands birthday weekend I had so many other things going on to pay it to much attention. I didnt symptom spot at all, if my temps werent so high I probably wouldnt have tested at all. This morning I tool my temp twice I said 98 cant be right lol


----------



## PineappleRock

anyone heard from spellfairy? Lisa, it's down to me and you LOL. 
I'm so happy for the BFPs!!!!


----------



## LiSa2010

yep prock!!! did you take soy? will you take it if this cycle is a bfn?

I haven't heard from spellfairy.

I haven't been on as much myself the past 2-3 weeks...


----------



## LiSa2010

truthbtold said:


> The thought crossed my mind but since it was my husbands birthday weekend I had so many other things going on to pay it to much attention. I didnt symptom spot at all, if my temps werent so high I probably wouldnt have tested at all. This morning I tool my temp twice I said 98 cant be right lol

oh hubby's b-day must've been a nice distraction :thumbup:
I am so happy for you... :hugs:


----------



## PineappleRock

LiSa2010 said:


> yep prock!!! did you take soy? will you take it if this cycle is a bfn?
> 
> I haven't heard from spellfairy.
> 
> I haven't been on as much myself the past 2-3 weeks...

I know this cycle is a BFN, I'm not even sure I ovulated! But I've been sick & stressed, and usually the temp drops during the night and I wake up cold so maybe that's why my post O temps are weird? I don't know but I'm honestly not stressing about it. 

No soy. I'm not messing with it. I have a doctor's appointment soon so we'll see what she wants me to do since my cycles have not regulated since the m/c.


----------



## truthbtold

I left a note on spellfairy's profile, looks like last time she posted was on the 26th of april. I hope she is in good spirits.


----------



## poppy666

Maybe she taking a little time out of bnb :shrug: but hope she ok xx


----------



## truthbtold

Me too.


----------



## LiSa2010

I hope so too, I know she was really stressed about her cycles... 

:hugs:


----------



## PineappleRock

Hopefully she got her BFP and is too busy doing :happydance: hehe


----------



## poppy666

Go for my 12wk in 30 minutes nervous as hell but should be ok [-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Cornish

Goodluck Poppy. :hugs: Be lovely to see your little bean.xxx


----------



## truthbtold

How was your appointment?? Did you get a nub shot?


----------



## poppy666

They didnt get a Nub shot cos baby was being naughty :haha: took her over half an hour to get NT measurements lol but im sooooooooo glad everything fine piccy below its sucking its thumb xx

I posted it on 1st Tri cos some can guess with shape of skull x
 



Attached Files:







12wk scan 014.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies thought I jump back in here as I've noticed most i talk to on differed threads lurk here still lol. Poppy so pleased for you glad everything is ok. Really good pic too. I read somewhere you can tell also if its a boy or girl by the placenta position. Going to ask at my early scan. X


----------



## poppy666

Ohhh i didnt ask cos took her ages getting measurements which was 1.7 so hopfully everything ok x

When do you go for early scan? x


----------



## mamadonna

lovely scan poppy,u can relax there a bit now hun:thumbup:


----------



## truthbtold

Poppy I havent mastered the skull prediction theory yet lol. Great shot though. Glad the appointment went well. You are headed to the second trimester now :happydance::happydance:


----------



## poppy666

It'll go fast you wont be far behind me lol x

Thanks mamadonna :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

I hope so!


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!

debzie/truth congrats once again!

poppy aww I am so glad everything went well at your appt. great pic too... 
can't help with sex of :baby:. if I had a scan and they told me that that was his little thing, I would be like, "really? huh, really?!?!" LOL

:hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Lisa2010 I cant wait for you to join us, please give soy a try, it took me three cycles but it did help.


----------



## LiSa2010

truth, aww thanks! :hugs: I would love to join you all!
Im definitely giving Soy a try. AF should be arriving soon so at least Im not going to wait too long :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Yes Lisa down the whole bottle of soy so we can drag you into 1st Tri :haha::haha:


----------



## debzie

Thanyou ladies 

Lisa I took soy too, got my bfp on my second cycle. hope you are joining us too very soon. x

Poppy My gps are strange they dont test for pregnancy they send off a sample to path lab. I have to wait for them to ring me with the results before they will book me in to see the nurse practitioner. She was class through my last loss and so will refer me straight away to EPAU and take bloods so hopefully I will know by next week.x


----------



## LiSa2010

poppy666 said:


> Yes Lisa down the whole bottle of soy so we can drag you into 1st Tri :haha::haha:

:rofl: :haha: this made me giggle, thanks!



debzie said:


> Thanyou ladies
> 
> Lisa I took soy too, got my bfp on my second cycle. hope you are joining us too very soon. x
> 
> Poppy My gps are strange they dont test for pregnancy they send off a sample to path lab. I have to wait for them to ring me with the results before they will book me in to see the nurse practitioner. She was class through my last loss and so will refer me straight away to EPAU and take bloods so hopefully I will know by next week.x

Im keeping everything crossed for my :bfp: soon so that I can join you all :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh Debzie hope its next week for you sweetie :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

did you guys start a 1st Tri thread? would love to join you over there to see how you're all coming along with your baby and bumps....


----------



## truthbtold

I started a bfp with soy after a loss, feel free to come over here is the link
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/604593-bfp-w-soy-after-loss.html


----------



## Cornish

Poppy that's a beautiful picture.xx


----------



## PineappleRock

Poppy I'm so glad everything went well with your ultrasound! :flower:

I think I must be the odd man out, I want to be surprised at birth on baby's sex at least for my first one.


----------



## truthbtold

Your brave Prock, its so hard to stay team yellow, especially with the first because you want to buy everything in sight lol


----------



## poppy666

I was team yellow with my 1st 3 boys cos they didnt tell you back then, but asked when i was pregnant with korben... so what the hell may as well know with this one lol x


----------



## truthbtold

lol I was going to hold out but changed my mind.


----------



## PineappleRock

truthbtold said:


> Your brave Prock, its so hard to stay team yellow, especially with the first because you want to buy everything in sight lol

LOL I can imagine! I know it will be hard but I think it will be such an amazing surprise after all we've been through to try to get one here!


----------



## truthbtold

It would be but my will power isnt that strong lol


----------



## debzie

If sorry when I get there i am not going to find out eanted to with. dd but she wasnot having any of it. Glad I didn't. Still remember that moment when my oh told me i had had a girl it was worth waiting for. X


----------



## essie0828

Oh wow ladies I havee been away too long :) Peeked in here and there are so many bfps it made my head spin. Congrats everyone :). I took a break for a bit to shake off some stress and try to get a handle on my irregular cycles. I should be entering the tww with fingers crossed soon. Seeing all the bfps and poppys beautiful scan gives me hope. ty ladies for being here to give encouragement


----------



## poppy666

Sending loads of baby dust sweetie :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## truthbtold

Sending you tons of baby dust!!! Fxd for you


----------



## gueyilla1985

So i finally got my own internet.. sorry i have not been keeping up but i had to "barrow" someone elses and it sucked but now i have my own.

Im on cd14 and my ovacue finally changed from not fertile to high fertility. Im gonna go buy some opks just to make sure that its correct. So maybe i did ov on cd17 last cycle.


----------



## truthbtold

Fxd crossed for you!!!


----------



## spellfairy

Omfg b f p today:) I should be 37 weeks pregnant but iam so happy I ve been given chance agAin:) I am 4 weeks just


----------



## poppy666

spellfairy said:


> Omfg b f p today:) I should be 37 weeks pregnant but iam so happy I ve been given chance agAin:) I am 4 weeks just

OMG OMG OMG OMG :happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp::dance::muaha::yipee::yipee::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## truthbtold

omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am thrilled for you!


----------



## hollyw79

spellfairy said:


> Omfg b f p today:) I should be 37 weeks pregnant but iam so happy I ve been given chance agAin:) I am 4 weeks just

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

congrats!!!


----------



## spellfairy

I started this thread and never thought I'd get preg, 2 weeks ago I asked doc To refer me


----------



## truthbtold

Yay for a new bump buddy!!!!!!!! We all have been looking for you but we see you have been busy dtd!!!!


----------



## spellfairy

Ic my last period was period was 16 th April and ov test about 03 may, poppy can you work my edd out?


----------



## truthbtold

Wait Wait Wait! Holly I just noticed your siggy!!!!!!!! Big congrats to you as well this is so funny we all got our BFP together!


----------



## truthbtold

:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::headspin::headspin::headspin::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## spellfairy

I actually Stopped trying lol this month we d t d 3 days before ov test was in getting post mor 
results. Now I'm preg I am amazed. See my boyf or should I say fiancée now since 30 th my birthday. So when ya give up it happens.


----------



## poppy666

spellfairy said:


> Ic my last period was period was 16 th April and ov test about 03 may, poppy can you work my edd out?

21st January :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

hollyw79 said:


> spellfairy said:
> 
> 
> Omfg b f p today:) I should be 37 weeks pregnant but iam so happy I ve been given chance agAin:) I am 4 weeks just
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> congrats!!!Click to expand...

Congratz to you tooooooooooooooooooooo :bfp::bfp::friends::muaha::boat::shipw::wohoo::wohoo::haha:


----------



## spellfairy

My 35th I mean on 30th April he proposed on the beach under the stars after a meal and I'm also graduating soon :) it's all good after this year. I keep crying thou. I didn't think I'd cAtch it as we only got to d t d once as he had high fever and couldn't do it. So once I found out today doc brought me in for test to mKe sure my immunity is still strong enough.


----------



## poppy666

Awwww congratz on your engagement too :hugs: your gonna have a fab year lovely xx


----------



## truthbtold

You have the same birthday as my dh, thats great congrats on the engagement. You will have a fun filled year!


----------



## poppy666

Truth you'll have to get our new thread link for Fairy and Holy x


----------



## spellfairy

He had full blown chicken pox and fever 3 days after d t d and I was jumping about telling him he was missing my egg and he just couldn't with the fever! But omg Miracle. Sooo sad about my baby as he was due in three weeks.


----------



## poppy666

He's here in spirit sweetie watching over you and his new brother or sister :hugs:


----------



## spellfairy

Omg I m so glad were all pregnant and feel sad for blackstar who will never be able to carry her own child:( when u get ur b f p you start to think Nd feel guilty for others who can't :( 
What a world wind god puts us throu:( and the gifts he gives us:) also got house accepted so moving in a few weeks:)


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> Wait Wait Wait! Holly I just noticed your siggy!!!!!!!! Big congrats to you as well this is so funny we all got our BFP together!

Thank you my dear!! :flower:


----------



## spellfairy

Holly when was ur last period mine was16th April. Were very close in dates and both have older children to our first bunnies. My leAh is 10 in august:) congrats congrats x x x


----------



## LiSa2010

OMG OMG OMG spellfairy, I am so over the moon for you!!!
I know youve had a rough time and this is great news!

:happydance: yay for :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## hollyw79

spellfairy said:


> Holly when was ur last period mine was16th April. Were very close in dates and both have older children to our first bunnies. My leAh is 10 in august:) congrats congrats x x x

I know when I conceived.. I conceived april 30th.. so my EDD is a day before yours on Jan 20th :)


----------



## LiSa2010

spell, did you use soy?


----------



## truthbtold

Ladies please come chat with us on the bfp after a loss thread https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/604593-bfp-w-soy-after-loss.html

I know is says bfp after so but dont worry we all are rainbow baby friends lol


----------



## spellfairy

Wow really close our periods have been, no more drinking now. My engagement party next Friday il have to pass on too my boyf lol;) omfg it's so unreal. Sooo unreal. Thanks Lisa, on 5 may I had results that my baby poss died few days before he came into world so they couldn't grow cells, ther was calcification on his liver which could be linked to chromosomes:( but I Lways knew the preg was wrong, just sad I went to five months:( the Heamota prob done a fav in a wicked way aw I just dunno And never will. I will say this I feel grand about this baby I just know it's ok:)


----------



## spellfairy

Lisa I need to check my diary cos I either gave up or I too an over load on them! Need to check it was this month, basically I gave up a little and kept myself busy. I also was up to high doe with house move And engagement etc lol:) and hAd my final exam on the 12 may so was cramming. I think having sex days before ov works as seeing that programme about sperm falling to sleep until egg cAme.


----------



## LiSa2010

oh BTW congrats on your engagement!!!! :hugs: so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Congratulations spellfairy. So Pleased for you. x x x


----------



## spellfairy

Thanks x


----------



## poppy666

Spellfairy where is your ticker? sure you had one or im losing the plot :haha:


----------



## gueyilla1985

Wow ive missed so much with you ladies... so how is everyone doing? Congrats to all the :bfp:

Oh yeah i have my first fs appt today!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## truthbtold

How have you been? What kind of appt did you have today?


----------



## gueyilla1985

truthbtold said:


> How have you been? What kind of appt did you have today?

I have been good. i dont know why but i have been low on energy and i have no motivation to do anything i do know what is going on i have take hpt and they are all neg. MAYBE its just me lol..


----------



## gueyilla1985

So can anyone that has gone to fs tell me what happens during your first appt.


----------



## truthbtold

I hope you figure out what's going on soon


----------



## spellfairy

I've tried to do a ticker :( I just follow Holly s as she got same edd as me lol;) I would love one thou.

Fs will run throu options and norm prescribe u clomid, I asked to be referred to fs the day I conceived.


----------



## poppy666

Just click on the ticker you want it will take you to that website, enter your due date and it will give you a BBcode, copy n paste into your siggy xx


----------



## spellfairy

Did it Ian on a silly phone and won't have proper net for while:(


----------



## poppy666

I can do it for you if you want then change your password after lol or looks like you'll have to wait till your near a PC x


----------



## truthbtold

Spellfairy almost all your ttc buddies are now preggo lol


----------



## poppy666

Just lisa isnt it? rest are preggo x


----------



## truthbtold

Yep so Lisa must be next.


----------



## gueyilla1985

I went to my appt on friday and the dr said that she thinks i have pcos from my symptoms and the fact that my cycles are so irregular> so she put me on metformin ( i think that is how you spell it LOL) and she also gave my prenatals with folic acid. then she gave me paperwork to take to the lab on cd3 so that i can have bloods drawn to check my hormones, tyroid, diabetes and other stuff that i cant remember at this moment lol. and she also said that a couple of days after i have the blood work done she wants me to have an ultrasound.
So i took my first pill of met. at dinner friday Oh yeah and she said she wants me to lose 10 lbs but idealy 20lbs before i get preggo.if all my hormones are not showing anything crazy and the ultrasound is good she will put me on clomid!!!


----------



## spellfairy

THANKYOU lovely poppy, i got to a big computer and got it done...:)

read the first few pages of this thread i started OMFG nearly 90% of us our pregnant! i told you the luck was in:) omg i still cant get over it. my appointment is 16 june which is like MILES away!:( boo hooo

I am moving next week or week after and its a doer up house weve bought and i now cant help:( aw well.... my engagement party is 27 may :) have a live band and over 100 people invited!:) then i move and i graduate end of JUNE, my life is getting fabby but i will never ever ever forget my lovely wee boy i lost in jan 2011:( still so sad but must look to future..

p.s i had cramps on both sides and feel real weird GIRLS... i cant wait to have a scan cos i took a while dose of soy and i could be carrying twins maybe!:) if not i dont care:) but omg


----------



## truthbtold

Spellfairy come chat with us on the bfp thread. 

Engagement parties are great im still coming off my wedding planning high lol its so much work and so stressful at times. This is a great site you find all your local vendors 

www.weddingwire.com nothing is better than the free tasting when trying to find a caterer or a wedding cake maker lol


----------



## spellfairy

or i aint getting married yet lol house first. i want to own my own house outright in next five years so gonna be working/savings like a nutter! can you send me the thread to i see al my lovely buddies x


----------



## truthbtold

Here is the link 
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/604593-bfp-without-soy-iso-after-loss.html


----------



## gueyilla1985

Well i finally got tired of waiting for my :witch: to show up so i call the dr and asked her if i could something to start it because my cycles are so crazy so she said i needed to have an ultrasound first. so they didnt have anything till the 1. well good luck for me she found one for tomorrow!!! YAY!!! i hope she can see something with just tomorrows u/s i am at the end of my cycle. i also hope she can give me something to get stuff started faster.


----------



## LiSa2010

good luck! i have my FS appt today @ 3pm. i think we'll be going through the same things together. :hugs:


----------



## gueyilla1985

LiSa2010 said:


> good luck! i have my FS appt today @ 3pm. i think we'll be going through the same things together. :hugs:

My appt is at 230pm hawaii time lol Let us know what happens in your appt:thumbup:


----------



## PineappleRock

Congratulations to everyone on the BFPs! What a lucky thread!

I haven't had a normal period since march 30th, have appt in a few weeks :(


----------



## truthbtold

Wishing you tons of luck prock :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Yeah good luck pineapple.
sending truck loads of baby dust to all you ladies. x


----------



## PineappleRock

that is SO cool that you are all due the same time :)


----------



## truthbtold

I don't know how it happen Prock but its quite a few of us due in January.


----------



## debzie

Yeah pineapple it is very strange at the mo we are a day apart but I will know better from my 12 week scan as my last one I was measuring nearly a week behind so I could be due between the 11th and 19th. Just can wait for you to join us. x


----------

